# Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020



## ghazi52

*PSL next editions will be all Pakistan events, says PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani*








LAHORE: Chairman Pakistan Cricket Board Ehsan Mani said on Thursday that the matter to make Pakistan Super League (PSL) a separate entity on the pattern of successful and modern leagues of the world is under consideration.

"We want that the PSL should work as an independent body under the control of the PCB and it should work on modern processional lines to make it a successful venture the way other leagues in the world are functioning independently," Mani told the media here at Gaddafi Stadium.

Ehsan Mani said the prime objective to make the PSL an independent organisation is to make sure that decisions are being taken timely on professional lines and to make the league a profit earning venture besides making it a quality event, being participated by the world best players.

He said the next editions of the PSL would be all-Pakistan events with matches being played at different centres of the country with full house of audience watching the players in action.

The PCB chief made it clear that no franchiser has violated its contract of the PSL with the PCB and a wrong impression had been created in a section of the press in this regard.

"All the franchisers of the PSL have agreed to have all the matches at home and foreign players also have the keenness to play in Pakistan and their participation will add colour and festivity to the event," he said.

Ehsan Mani said Karachi's national stadium has been upgraded and renovated at a cost of Rs 2 billion while Rs 200 to 300 million and Rs 200 million are being spent on Rawalpindi and Multan stadiums to make them ready for staging the PSL matches.

"Lahore Gaddafi Stadium is ever ready for the PSL matches as it staged its final and semi-finals in the previous editions of the PSL," he said.

"By having matches of the PSL at home, we will be seeing the franchisers of the teams reaping the benefits by earning revenue which they could not due to matches at the UAE," said the PCB chairman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Has PCB started planning for full PSL season on home soil?*






LONDON: One had expected more from Wasim Khan, the managing director of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB).

From the start of the World Cup, Wasim was in England apparently on a mission to garner support for Pakistan cricket and PCB’s campaign to permanently revive international cricket in the country.

After spending more than two weeks in England, Wasim headed for home following Pakistan’s embarrassing World Cup defeat against India at Old Trafford on Sunday.

He was back at the Board headquarters in Lahore earlier in the week and gave a detailed report to members of the PCB Board of Governors when they met on Wednesday.

Wasim, the first British-born Muslim to play county cricket, told the BoG members that he has lined up a couple of projects with England and Wales Cricket Board (ECB) and Warwickshire County Cricket Club.

“PCB Managing Director Mr Wasim Khan reported as part of investing in developing and up-skilling officials, a discussion has taken place with an official of the England and Wales Cricket Board to send Pakistan’s first-class umpires to England to officiate in second eleven cricket in 2020,” the PCB said in a media release following the BoG meeting in Lahore.

“In addition, Mr Wasim Khan also updated the BoG that an in principle partnership had been reached with Warwickshire County Cricket Club to send young players and coaches as part of an exchange programme.”

But there was no mention of whether Wasim was able to convince officials and players during his England trip about coming to Pakistan for an entire season of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) next year. The PCB is planning to stage the PSL 4 fully on home soil following instructions from Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Pakistan, who have previously hosted most of the T20 league matches in UAE, are confident that they have the infrastructure to stage a complete edition of the PSL in their own backyard.

But the biggest stumbling block in their plans to have a completely Pakistani PSL edition could be the non-availability of foreign stars. It is understood that one of Wasim’s responsibilities is to use his influence in English cricket circles to convince officials and players here that Pakistan is now a safe place to play cricket.

However, during the BoG meeting, there was no mention of PSL or whether a campaign has been started to convince leading players to come here for a full edition of the league next year.

Instead the MD spoke about the grand plans of sending Pakistani umpires to England to officiate in second eleven cricket in 2020.

Wasim later commented via a PCB media release that such steps would “contribute significantly to a stronger Pakistan cricket.”

“It’s the commitment and resolve of this set-up that it will invest in developing its assets and resources. Our recent investment into our pathway cricket and a comprehensive National Cricket Academy Programme 2019-2020 are an illustration of that commitment.

“Now, we are expanding our reach, and utilising our goodwill and contacts with other Boards to provide further foreign exposure to our high-performing match officials and cricketers. The PCB is confident this will contribute significantly to a stronger Pakistan cricket,” he was quoted as saying.

Meanwhile, the BoG members praised PCB for acquiring the hosting rights of next year’s Asia Cup.

“The BoG congratulated the PCB on earning the hosting rights of the ACC Asia Cup T20 2020 in September next year, and appreciated the PCB’s efforts in engaging with the ICC Members as part of their efforts for the normal resumption of international cricket in Pakistan,” the PCB media release said.

The BoG also approved plans to commercialise Bugti Cricket Stadium in Quetta.

“On the recommendation of the PCB management, which was in line with its strategic objective to strengthen and increase the capability and capacity of its affiliated units, the BoG principally approved the proposal to commercialise the Bugti Cricket Stadium, Quetta. It was agreed that a Working Group be set-up, which will draft and submit detailed proposals to the BoG for its approval,” the PCB said.

Ehsan Mani, PCB’s chairman who chaired the BoG meeting, hoped that the step would prove to be a game-changer for cricket in Quetta region.

“I am grateful to the BoG for their support and the approval of the Bugti Cricket Stadium’s commercialisation with an aspiration of becoming a world-class centre. This will prove to be a game-changer for Quetta and the region as it will generate significant revenues that will be reinvested into cricket to provide bigger and better opportunities for the whole community,” he stated.


----------



## Tamiyah

Maybe Faisalabad is the new team?


----------



## ghazi52

*PCB, team owners agree to stage entire PSL in Pakistan*

The biggest hurdle remains the availability of foreign players. 
LAHORE: All owners of the six franchises of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) have agreed with the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB)’s plans to hold the fifth edition of the competition in 2020 in the country.

But the biggest hurdle remains the availability of foreign players,who have to be convinced to stay in Pakistan for the entire duration of the league.

PCB chairman Ehsan Mani held an informal meeting with the owners at a local hotel here on Monday and discussed the pros and cons of holding all matches in Pakistan.

The owners, it is learnt, have expressed reservations as to how to convince the foreigner cricketers and make them stay in Pakistan. However, it was agreed that both the PCB and the owners would move jointly to convince maximum numbers of overseas cricketers to come and play in the league.

It may be mentioned that in the last edition PCB successfully staged eight matches in Karachi in which a good number of foreign cricketers and the staff of the broadcaster stayed in the city. That experience would help a lot in convincing the foreigner players to make themselves available for the fifth edition.

Meanwhile, another massive task for the PCB to hold the PSL matches in Pakistan is the challenge of upgrading the stadia in Rawalpindi, Faisalabad and Multan.

At present only Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore and National Stadium in Karachi are in position to host the matches under international atmosphere.

_Published in Dawn, August 6th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165185818316746752


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

Tamiyah said:


> Maybe Faisalabad is the new team?


 
Another one should be from Azad Kashmir.

1 Islamabad United
2 Karachi Kings
3 Lahore Qalandars
4 Multan Sultans
5 Peshawar Zalmi
6 Quetta Gladiators 
7 Faisalabad Challengers
9 Muzaffarabad Lions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Focus should be now to 100% Pakistan based League but the standard of Broadcasting 
The stadium Renovation work , facilities for Fans / Family need to be world class


----------



## jupiter2007

We need modern stadium with 50,000+ capacity, VIP boxes, vendor shops and food stalls.


----------



## Manidabest

indeed we need to upgrade our stadiums but we need to privatize them for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manidabest said:


> indeed we need to upgrade our stadiums but we need to privatize them for that




Yes, need to be privatized.


----------



## ghazi52

· 
Updates of Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Renovation underway


----------



## ghazi52

*HBL Pakistan Super League General Council meeting held in Karachi*

September 30, 2019


The HBL Pakistan Super League General Council met today in Karachi. Chairman PCB Ehsan Mani chaired the meeting, all six franchises had their representatives present in the session.

During the meeting, both PCB and the franchises renewed the commitment of holding the entire HBL PSL 2020 edition in Pakistan.

A wide variety of issues were discussed in the meeting, including the minutes of the last GC meeting; potential dates for holding the HBL PSL 2020 Draft towards the end of November; and, details of the revenue share from the central pool for the 2019 season that were earlier shared with the franchises were also analysed at length.

All pending issues were debated between the PCB and the franchises and consensus was reached on critical issues.

Chief Executive PCB Wasim Khan said: "We had fruitful discussions with our valued partners today and we have found a way forward. In the days ahead, our preparations for the HBL PSL 2020 season will continue in full swing, we are committed to staging the entire edition in Pakistan and the franchises are on-board with us.

READ MORE: Bureaucracy accepts two demands in Punjab police reforms
"Cricket fans in Pakistan and around the world will enjoy another action-packed edition of HBL PSL; some of the best T20 talent will grace our stadiums. Both PCB and franchises will leave no stone unturned to ensure a real spectacle of cricket."

Meanwhile, during the meeting, an update on the player registration for the next season was given which was likely to open imminently and some

of the biggest T20 stars from around the world were expected to take part in the 2020 HBL PSL season.

During the meeting, the HBL PSL 2020 schedule along with broadcast plans was also discussed; details of the same will be shared in due course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PCB, PSL franchises resolve differences*
The PCB also shared the financial report of the fourth edition of the league

01 October, 2019







The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has approved most of the requests made by the Habib Bank Limited (HBL) Pakistan Super League (PSL) franchises, marking an end to the troubled relations between the two sides, during a Governing Council Meeting in Karachi on Monday.

In the next edition of the PSL, the PCB will not ask for bank guarantees and instead take a cheque for the entire fees from the franchises.

The PCB also shared the financial report of the fourth edition of the PSL and announced a profit of PKR 270,000,000 per franchise. However, this amount will be subject to the deduction of expenditures.

A fixed dollar rate has been set which will now be PKR 138. A new revenue model was also discussed at great lengths but it will be finalised at a later date. A new model of home and away matches was also presented by officials whereby each franchise would organise its own matches and claim the profits in their entirety.

The player draft for the fifth edition of the PSL has been scheduled for the end of November. The player budget has now been reduced to US$ 1100,000 per franchise.

The biggest resolution was that of the issue bank guarantees which had irked franchise owners and created a deadlock between the parties involved. The resolution of this issue will now reduce the financial burden on the franchises.


----------



## ghazi52

*Local players’ category finalised for PSL 2020*

October 26, 2019





The completion of the renewal process has also kick-started the player recruitment process for the upcoming season. — File
LAHORE: The HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 will once again feature the best of Pakistan cricket talent as the new categories of local players who took part in the PSL 2019 season have been finalised.

Babar Azam, the newly-appointed Pakistan T20 captain, heads the Platinum category; team-mates Shaheen Shah Afridi, Imad Wasim, Hasan Ali (leading wicket-taker in PSL 2019) and Shadab Khan have graduated to the Platinum category for the HBL PSL 2020 season.

The completion of the renewal process has also kick-started the player recruitment process for the upcoming season.

As part of the category renewal process, one representative from each of the six franchises voted for local player categories. Franchise representatives were not allowed to vote for their own players.

The teams had a right to submit review requests at the end of this process.

Head of player acquisition and management Imran Ahmed Khan and national selection coordinator Nadeem Khan then reviewed the final list based on this process.

Meanwhile, various factors such as HBL PSL performances, national team performances, domestic performances and perceived T20 brand value were considered at length as part of the two-step player category renewal process.

All those who have donned the Pakistan colours were assigned a base category of Gold. According to this year’s draft rules, each team is allowed to retain up to eight players from last year’s roster.

Players who are U-23 but have been called up to the Pakistan squad before the category finalisation process cannot be a part of the Emerging category. Additionally, U-23 players cannot be part of a squad as an Emerging player for more than two years unless they have played three or less matches in these two years.

The teams reserve the right to float relegation requests for the players before finalising retentions. After relegation request is floated, all other teams shall be given a chance to meet the player’s base category. If no team matches the player’s base category, the player will be relegated to a category below his base category.

Relegation requests may only be floated after obtaining consent from the player. The list of all local players who were not part of the PSL 2019 shall be released separately.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Structure should be

*Starting Squad*
World International Players : 3 players
Pakistani International Players: 4
Un Capped / First Class player : 1
U-23: 2
U-18: 1

---------------------------------------
*Bench*
1 World International Player
1 Pakistani International Players/ First Class player
Un Capped / First Class player : 1
2 U-23
2 U-18



All Teams must play at least *"3"* U23 players


----------



## ghazi52

*Reigning champions Quetta Gladiators to make the first pick in HBL PSL 2020 Player Draft*
NOV 04, 2019










_Entire 18-round pick order is attached_
_Transfer and retention window for HBL PSL 2020 is now open_
_HBL PSL Player Draft to have the wildcard rule for the first-time_
_Urdu release is attached here_

Karachi, 4 November 2019: HBL Pakistan Super League Player Draft pick order for the 2020 season was announced today following the first-round pick order reveal on Sunday.

Chairman PCB Ehsan Mani, Chief Executive Officer Wasim Khan, owners and representatives of the HBL PSL franchises and representatives of the league partners HBL and Blitz Advertising gathered at the Gaddafi Stadium on Sunday to determine the pick order of the first round of the HBL PSL 2020 Player Draft. 

The first round picks were revealed through the depiction of an age-old street cricket tradition involving the cricket bat.

Reigning HBL PSL champions Quetta Gladiators got the first pick, Lahore Qalandars second, Multan Sultans third, two-time former champions Islamabad United fourth, former champions Peshawar Zalmi got the fifth while Karachi Kings had to settle for the sixth and final pick in the order determined using the cricket bat method.

On Monday, a specially-designed statistical model was used to decide the pick order for the remaining 17 rounds of the Draft.

With the release of the pick order, the transfer and retention window for HBL PSL 2020 has officially opened as teams negotiate for exciting trade possibilities.

As part of this year’s Draft policy, each team can retain up to eight players from last year’s roster. The requirement for teams to pick five foreign players in a squad of 16 players remains unchanged from the previous editions of the HBL PSL.

In addition, teams will be allowed to pick two supplementary players out of which one can be a foreign player.

However teams will have a chance to field a minimum of three and a maximum of four foreign players in the XI.

HBL PSL will be introducing the wildcard pick rule for the 2020 season. A wildcard pick enables teams to pick players from Silver or Gold in the Diamond category round or, alternatively, a player from Silver in the Gold category round at the Draft. Each team will be allowed to exercise one wildcard pick at the Draft and bump-up a player accordingly.

Chief Executive Officer PCB Wasim Khan said: “We are constantly trying to improve and explore new and exciting possibilities in the HBL Pakistan Super League. The wildcard pick rule is one such addition and we feel that it will make the HBL PSL Player Draft even more exciting for our fans and teams.

“The selection strategies will need to adapt to the constantly changing scenarios which will make the teams come up with some out of the box plans as they will have to pre-empt other teams’ wildcard picks. We look forward to a very interesting phase in the lead-up to the Player Draft as teams review their retention possibilities and negotiate potential deals with other teams in the transfer window.”

The HBL PSL 2020 will be staged in Pakistan with action set to start in February 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

*Three franchises to have a change of head coach in PSL 5*






Islamabad United said the franchise and Dean Jones have agreed to part ways. Photo: AFP

At least three Pakistan Super League (PSL) franchises are expected to have new head coaches ahead of the next season, set to be held exclusively in Pakistan.

While Islamabad United already announced to release Dean Jones, it was expected that two other franchises — Karachi Kings and Multan Sultans — would also have new faces in their coaching staff.

In a statement Wednesday, Islamabad United said the franchise and the former Australian cricketer Dean Jones have agreed to part ways prior to the upcoming edition of the PSL.




Islamabad United

✔@IsbUnited
https://twitter.com/IsbUnited/status/1192053780340256768

Thank you #Ustaad @ProfDeano for an amazing 4 seasons. Your contributions to #ISLU will always be cherished. We wish you the best of luck with your future endeavors. #Sherus are preparing for the coming season. Some big announcements coming soon! #UnitedWeWin #DimaghSe


“In preparation for the whole tournament, moving to Pakistan and the natural progression of different members of the team, we have been evolving our plans and strategies over the past year,” Islamabad United owner Ali Naqvi said.

Sources believe that Misbah ul Haq would be announced as the new head coach of Islamabad United. However, the franchise's management stated that they would announce all details closer to the draft for PSL 5.

The players’ draft of the PSL 5 would be held in the first week of December in Lahore.

Waqar Younis — now the bowling coach of Pakistan’s national cricket team — was also unlikely to remain on the dugout of Islamabad United for the upcoming season of PSL, while Saeed Ajmal and former New Zealand Cricketer Luke Ronchi were set to get coaching roles with the franchise.

Meanwhile, Karachi Kings were also unlikely to retain Mickey Arthur as their head coach. Arthur — who was earlier removed as Pakistan’s head coach by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) — was likely to be replaced by Jones.

Another PSL franchise, Multan Sultans, were in talks with former Kiwi cricketer and former England coach Andy Flower. They were previously coached by Johan Botha in the 2019 season and Tom Moody in the 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*144 cricketers from 14 countries register in Gold Category for PSL5*

The list of 325 local players includes all cricketers from the domestic first and second XI squads as well as U19 cricketers





*
Pakistan Cricket Board in Lahore*
15 November, 2019






'
The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) today released the preliminary list of Gold Category foreign players for the HBL Pakistan Super League Player Draft 2019 as well as a list of 325 local players who have been assigned Gold, Silver and Emerging categories.

The list of 325 local players includes all cricketers from the domestic first and second XI squads as well as U19 cricketers.

As part of this year’s policy, players who have already represented Pakistan at the international level have been assigned a base category of Gold. The cut-off date for these records was the same that applied to category renewals of local players that took place last month. The list was reviewed and approved by Coordinator - National Selection Committee, Nadeem Khan and Head of Player Acquisition & Management PSL, Imran Ahmad Khan.

True to its tradition of promoting young Pakistani talent, HBL PSL rules require teams to have at least two Emerging cricketers in a squad of 16. Players need to be U23 as on 1 January 2020 to qualify for this category.

Each team can now nominate up to six emerging players and up to two talent hunt discoveries that may be added to this list.

In the Gold category, 48 England, 40 West Indies, 19 Sri Lanka, 10 Bangladesh, six Afghanistan, four each from Australia and New Zealand, three each from Ireland, South Africa and Zimbabwe, and one each from Canada, the Netherlands, Scotland and the United States of America have registered.

Local players in the Gold category are:

Abid Ali, Adnan Akmal, Asad Ali, Asad Shafiq, Awais Zia, Azhar Ali, Bilal Asif, Bilawal Bhatti, Ehsan Adil, Fawad Alam, Imran Farhat, Imran Khan Jr, Imran Khan Sr, Imran Nazir, Khurram Manzoor, Mansoor Amjad, Mir Hamza, Mohammad Talha, Mukhtar Ahmed, Nauman Anwar, Raza Hasan, Saad Naseem, Sami Aslam, Sharjeel Khan (subject to completion of his rehabilitation), Umar Gul, Usman Salahuddin and Zulfiqar Babar.

The PCB will announce updated lists across all Categories by or before 21 November.




_PHOTO 
CREDITS: Pakistan Super League_

*List of international players who have registered in Gold Category to date:*

Afghanistan (6) - Gulbadin Naib, Hazratullah Zazai, Mohammad Shahzad, Rahmanullah Gurbaz, Waqar Salamkheil and Zahir Khan

Australia (4) - Ben Dunk, Jonathan Wells, Josh Lalor and Nathan Rimmington

Bangladesh (10) - Abul Hasan Raju, Afif Hossain, Al Amin Hossain, Alok Kapali, Aminul Islam, Litton Das, Mehdy Hasan Miraz, Mohammad Mithun, Mosaddek Hossain and Taskin Ahmed

Canada (1) - Nikhil Dutta

England (48) - Adam Lyth, Alex Davies, Arron Lilley, Ben Duckett, Benny Howell, Callum Parkinson, Chris Wood, Colin Ackermann, Craig Meschede, D Bell-Drummond, Dan Lawrence, Danny Briggs, David Payne, Dom Sibley, George Garton, Hamidullah Qadri, Hassan Azad, Jack Taylor, Jade Dernbach, James Fuller, Jamie Overton, Joe Clarke, John Simpson, Jordan Clark, Josh Cobb, Josh Davey, Josh Poysden, Luis Reece, Max Holden, Nathan Sowter Ollie Robinson, Paul Coughlin, Peter Trego, Reece Topley, Richard Gleeson, Riki Wessels, Rikki Clarke, Ross Whiteley, Ryan Higgins, Sam Hain, Samit Patel, Saqib Mahmood, Stephen Mullaney, Steven Croft, Tom Abell, Wayne Madsen, Will Jacks and Zak Chappell

Ireland (3) - George Dockrell, Kevin O’Brien and Paul Stirling

Netherlands (1) - Tobias Vissee

New Zealand (4) - Anton Devcich, George Worker, Jeetan Patel and Seth Rance

Scotland (1) - George Munsey

South Africa (3) - Dwaine Pretorious, Vernon Philander and Wayne Parnell

Sri Lanka (19) - Angelo Perera, Asela Gunaratne, Avishka Fernando, Bhanuka Rajapaksa, Chaturanga de Silva, Dinesh Chandimal, Dushmantha Chameera, Jeevan Mendis, Kasun Rajitha, Lahiru Kumara, Lahiru Thirimanne, Lakshan Sandakan, Malinda Pushpakumara, Minod Banuka, Nuwan Pradeep, Seekkuge Prasanna, Seekugge Prasanna, Suranga Lakmal, Upul Tharanga and Wanindu Hasaranga

USA (1) - Ali Khan

West Indies (40) - Andre Fletcher, Ashley Nurse, Bhaskar Yadram, Chadwick Walton, Christopher Barnwell, Danza Hyatt, Devendra Bishoo, Dominic Drakes, Dwayne Smith, Hayden Walsh Jr, Jahmar Hamilton, Jeavon Searles, Jeremiah Louis, Jerome Taylor, John Campbell, Jonathan Carter, Joshua Bishop, Kennar Lewis, Keron Cottoy, Khary Pierre, Kieran Powell, Kjorn Yohance, Krishmar Santokie, Kyle Mayers, Leniko Boucher, Mark Deyal, Obed McCoy, Ravi Rampaul, Ray Reifer, Rayad Emrit, Roland Cato, Romario Shepherd, Ronsford Beaton, Rovman Powell, Shamar Springer, Shane Dowrich, Sheldon Cottrell, Shermon Lewis, Trevon Griffith and Veerasammy Permaul

Zimbabwe (3) - Brendan Taylor, Kyle Jarvis and Sikandar Raza


----------



## ghazi52

*Sharjeel Khan to play in Pakistan Super League next year?*


November 16, 2019 






Sharjeel Khan has included his name in the gold category for the PSL draft


Pakistan opener Sharjeel Khan could potentially play in the Pakistan Super League (PSL) next year, but it depends on two things.


The first is whether he gets picked in the draft. The 30-year-old, who was banned for five years for his involvement in a corruption scandal in the 2017 edition of the PSL, with two-and-a-half years being suspended, has included his name in the gold category for the PSL draft.

The second is how he is progressing in his ongoing rehabilitation program.

The gold category for the PSL draft features 27 Pakistani players and 144 international cricketers.

PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1195364444127125504










Presenting the local player Gold category pool for #HBLPSL Player Draft 2019! 

What are your suggestions for your favourite team?

MORE: https://psl-t20.com/news/983 





2,296
Nov 15, 2019
PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1195328156414050304

144 cricketers from 14 countries register in Gold Category for #HBLPSL 2020

MORE: https://psl-t20.com/news/983 





1,235
8:10 AM - Nov 15, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

252 people are talking about this


Next year’s PSL, which will be held entirely in Pakistan, will run from February 20 to March 22.


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL Draft 2020 Date & Time – December 6 & 7, 2019*


The fifth edition of the Pakistan Super League is set to be a grand affair with many more foreign cricketers showing their interest in the league. The PSL Draft for the 2020 edition of the tournament will be held on December 6 and 7 and the order of play as far as the Draft picks has been decided. _Players’ categories for the PSL 5 draft is placed below_.

Quetta Gladiators, arguably one of the more consistent teams in the PSL, will get the chance to pick up a player first in the opening round of the PSL Draft, followed by Lahore Qalandars.

The order for the remaining four teams picking up the players is Multan Sultans, Islamabad United, Peshawar Zalmi and Karachi Kings. Please note this is the Draft pick order for the first round only. More details on the rest of the order of play are still awaited.

What’s interesting is that the PSL Draft order was decided on the basis of a popular method of deciding the order in single wicket tournaments across the country.


The next edition of the PSL will be held from February 20 and will go on till March 22 when the final will be played. The schedule is yet to be released but it has been said the entire PSL will be played in Pakistan. As far as the overseas cricketers are concerned, AB de Villiers has opted out of the league to manage workload. _HBL Player draft 2019 players list is placed below_.

*PSL Draft 2020 Players List*

*PSL 5 Draft Players List (International Players)*

*Platinum Players:* Mohammad Nabi, Mujeeb-ur-Rehman, Rashid Khan, Dan Christian, Ben Cutting, Chris Lynn, Moeen Ali, Harry Gurney, Alex Hales, Chris Jordan, Liam Plunkett, Adil Rashid and Jason Roy, Sandeep Lamichhane, Colin Munro, Hashim Amla, JP Duminy, Colin Ingram, Rilee Rossouw, Dale Steyn, Imran Tahir, Angelo Mathews, Thisara Perera, Carlos Brathwaite, Dwayne Bravo, Evin Lewis, Sunil Narine, Kieron Pollard


*Diamond Players*: Roelof van der Merwe, Luke Ronchi, Kyle Abbott, Cameron Delport, Marchant de Lange, Rassie van der Dussen, Robbie Frylinck, Simon Harmer, Heino Kuhn, Duanne Olivier, Dane Vilas, Hardus Viljoen and David Wiese, Niroshan Dickwella, Danushka Gunathilaka, Kusal Mendis, Dasun Shanaka and Isuru Udana, Fabian Allen, Johnson Charles, Rahkeem Cornwall, Shai Hope, Alzarri Joseph, Brandon King, Keemo Paul, Sherfane Rutherford, Daren Sammy, Marlon Samuels, Oshane Thomas and Kesrick Williams

PSL 5 Draft Players List (Local Player Categories)

*Platinum Players*: Babar Azam, Mohammad Irfan, Fakhar Zaman, Mohammad Aamir, Shoaib Malik, Mohammad Hafeez, Imad Wasim, Faheem Ashraf, Mohammad Nawaz, Shaheen Shah Afridi, Kamran Akmal, Shadab Khan, Sohail Tanvir, Shahid Afridi, Wahab Riaz, Hasan Ali, Sarfaraz Ahmed

*Diamond Players*: Ahmed Shehzad, Yasir Shah, Mohammad Rizwan, Asif Ali, Usman Shinwari, Imam ul Haq, Umer Akmal, Iftekhar Ahmed, Junaid Khan, Haris Sohail

*Gold Players*: Aamir Yamin, Sohail Akhtar, Anwar Ali, Hussain Talat, Waqas Maqsood, Sohail Khan, Umer Amin, Mohammad Hasnain, Hammad Azam, Awais Zia, Sahibzada Farhan, Rahat Ali, Salman Butt,Aizaz Cheema, Saad Ali, Rumman Raees, Haris Rauf, Mohammad Sami, Shakeel Ansar, Zafar Gohar, Mohammad Abbas, Shan Masood

*Silver Players*: Agha Salman, Mohammad Musa, Umar Siddiq, Umaid Asif, Khalid Usman, Nauman Ali, Ali Shafique, Mohammad Irfan Jnr, Naseem Shah, Hassan Khan, Ammad Butt, Danish Aziz, Ghulam Mudasir, Jalat Khan, Irfan Khan, Jaahid Ali, Gohar Ali, Samiullah, Ibtesam Sheikh, Jamal Anwar, Usama Mir, Mohammad Imran, Mohammad Asghar, Ahsan Ali, Sameen Gul, Saud Shakil, Rizwan Hussain

*Emerging Players*: Ali Imran, Abrar Ahmed, Nabi Gul, Mohammad Junaid, Umair Masood, Mohammad Ilyas, Nasir Nawaz, Umer Khan, Mohammad Azam Khan

Teams were also now allowed to sign up new players directly. All new players must enter the players draft to get picked. Players who were picked up last season have had their categories updated if needed. The draft will allow teams to pick up players in a pre-decided order which will be decided on the basis of the previous year’s rankings. _Pakistan Super League draft results and live stream will be placed below_.


*Some PSL Draft Details*

Each franchise has a $1.1million salary cap.
Up to 8 players can be retained before Draft.
At-least three Platinum, three Diamond, three Gold, five Silver & two Emerging players per team. Franchises can also pick two supplementary players.
PSL squads of 18 players each.
This year will be no different though and Ten Sports and PTV Sports channels are set to broadcast the PSL draft live on the aforementioned date. The HBL Pakistan Super League player draft will be broadcast online on YouTube and we will live blog the draft event on this page. _PSL Draft results will be placed below._


*Rounds in the PSL Draft*

*First round*: Platinum Players
*Second Round*: Diamond Players
*Third Round*: Gold Players.
*Fourth & Fifth Rounds*: Silver Players
*Sixth & Seven Rounds*: Emerging Players
*Next Four Rounds*: Supplementary Players


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL has great standards, I would love to be a part of it: Hashim Amla*







The former skipper hails the PSL's 'standards' and expresses his wish to partake in league. Photo: Reuters

Former South Africa captain Hashim Amla has hailed the playing standards of the Pakistan Super League's (PSL) and expressed his desire to partake in the tournament's 2020 season.

Amla, while speaking at a press conference during the T10 League in the UAE, said that the feedback he has received from the PSL's foreign participants has been positive.

"I have heard good things about the league. They have great standards and everyone who has participated in the league has painted a positive outlook of the league," he said.

I have never gotten the chance to play in the PSL yet but I hope to experience it this time.
Amla had visited Pakistan with the World XI in 2017 and, under the leadership of his compatriot Faf du Plessis, had played three matches in Lahore.

"The 2017 tour was great. The people were hospitable and I hope to experience this once again in the PSL," he said.

The 36-year-old had announced his international retirement following the Proteas’ lackluster World Cup campaign this year but he is still active in the franchise cricket circuit.


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL teams announce player retentions for season five*
The much-anticipated HBL PSL Player Draft will be staged at the National Cricket Academy, Lahore, on December 6





*Pakistan Cricket Board in Lahore*
01 December, 2019





PHOTO COURTESY: PCB
The Habib Bank Limited (HBL) Pakistan Super League (PSL) franchises have announced their player retentions ahead of the draft for the fifth edition of the tournament.

Almost all the key members of the Pakistan Twent20 International (T20I) side have been retained by their respective teams. 

The player retention list is headed by the T20I captain and world’s No.1 ranked batsman Babar Azam, who has been retained by Karachi Kings along with fast bowler Mohammad Amir and all-rounder Imad Wasim.

Reigning champions Quetta Gladiators have kept faith in former captain Sarfaraz Ahmed along with pacer Mohammad Hasnain. The side have also withheld Australian all-rounder Shane Watson, who was player of HBL PSL 2019.

Islamabad United, champions in 2016 and 2018, have retained wrist spinner Shadab Khan and Musa Khan along with New Zealand’s Luke Ronchi, player of HBL PSL 2018.

Opener Fakhar Zaman, all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez and left-arm pacer Shaheen Afridi will once again be in Lahore Qalandars’ colours, while Shahid Afridi has been retained by Multan Sultan along with current Pakistan T20I player Mohammad Irfan.

Peshawar Zalmi, winners in 2017, have retained their ace pacers Hasan Ali and Wahab Riaz along with wicketkeeper-batsman Kamran Akmal.

The much-anticipated PSL Player Draft will be staged at the National Cricket Academy, Lahore, on December 6.

Following is the complete list of players retained and released by the franchises:



*Karachi Kings*

Players retained - Babar Azam, Mohammad Amir (both Platinum), Imad Wasim (Diamond as Brand Ambassador), Iftikhar Ahmed (Diamond), Aamir Yamin (Gold), Usama Mir (Silver) and Umer Khan (Emerging)

Players released - Aaron Summers, Abrar Ahmed, Ali Imran, Awais Zia, Ben Dunk, Colin Ingram, Colin Munro, Jaahid Ali, Liam Livingstone, Mohammad Rizwan, Ravi Bopara, Sikander Raza, Sohail Khan and Usman Shinwari (transferred to Lahore Qalandars)



*Lahore Qalandars*

Players retained - Fakhar Zaman, Mohammad Hafeez (both Platinum), Shaheen Shah Afridi (Diamond as Brand Ambassador), David Wiese, Usman Shinwari (Diamond, Usman transferred from Karachi Kings), Haris Rauf, Sohail Akhtar (both Gold), Salman Butt (Silver).

Players released - AB de Villiers (not available in 2020), Agha Salman, Aizaz Cheema, Anton Devcich, Asela Gunaratne, Brendan Taylor, Carlos Brathwaite, Corey Anderson (not available in 2020), Gohar Ali, Hardus Viljoen, Haris Sohail, Hassan Khan, Mohammad Imran, Rahat Ali, Riki Wessels, Ryan ten Doeschate (not available in 2020), Saad Ali, Sandeep Lamichhane, Umair Masood, Yasir Shah



*Quetta Gladiators*

Players retained – Mohammad Nawaz, Sarfaraz Ahmed (both Platinum), Shane Watson (Diamond as Player Mentor), Ahmed Shehzad (Diamond), Umar Akmal (Gold as Brand Ambassador), Mohammad Hasnain (Gold), Ahsan Ali and Naseem Shah (Silver)

Players released - Anwar Ali, Danish Aziz, Dwayne Bravo, Dwayne Smith, Fawad Ahmed, Ghulam Mudassar, Harry Gurney, Jalat Khan, Max Waller, Mohammad Asghar, Mohammad Azam Khan, Mohammad Irfan Jr, Rilee Rossouw, Saud Shakil and Sohail Tanvir



*Peshawar Zalmi*

Players retained – Hasan Ali, Kieron Pollard, Wahab Riaz (all Platinum), Kamran Akmal (Diamond as Brand Ambassador), Daren Sammy (Gold as Player Mentor) Imam-ul-Haq (Gold) and Umar Amin (Silver)

Players released - Andre Fletcher, Chris Jordan, Dawid Malan, Ibtesam Sheikh, Jamal Anwar, Khalid Usman, Lendl Simmons, Liam Dawson, Misbah-ul-Haq (not available in 2020), Nabi Gul, Sameen Gul, Samiullah, Sohaib Maqsood, Tymal Mills, Umaid Asif, Waqar Salamkheil and Wayne Madsen



*Multan Sultans*

Players retained - Shahid Afridi (Diamond as Mentor), James Vince (Gold as Brand Ambassador), Mohammad Irfan (Platinum), Junaid Khan (Gold), Shan Masood (Silver), Ali Shafiq (Silver), Mohammad Ilyas (Emerging).

Players released - Andre Russell, Steve Smith (both not available), Chris Green, Dan Christian, Hammad Azam, Joe Denly, J Charles, Laurie Evans, Irfan Khan, M Abbas, M Junaid, N Pooran, Numan Ali, Qais Ahmed, Shakeel Ansar, Shoaib Malik, Tom Moores and Umar Siddiq



*Islamabad United*

Players retained - Shadab Khan (Platinum), Faheem Ashraf (Diamond as Brand Ambassador), Asif Ali (Diamond), Luke Ronchi (Gold as Mentor), Hussain Talat (Gold), Ammad Butt (Silver), Musa Khan (Silver), Rizwan Hussain (Silver)

Players released - Alex Hales, Cameron Delport, Chadwick Walton, Ian Bell, Mohammad Sami, Nasir Nawaz, Philip Salt, Rumman Raees, Sahibzada Farhan, Samit Patel, Waqas Maqsood, Wayne Parnell, Zafar Gohar and Zahir Khan



The HBL PSL5 will be staged in Pakistan with action set to start in February 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators bag World Cup winner Jason Roy for PSL's 5th edition*

December 06, 2019






PSL's drafting ceremony is underway in Lahore. — Screengrab from Pakistan Super League's live telecast
The drafting ceremony for Pakistan Super League's (PSL) fifth edition is underway in Lahore, with the five franchises announcing the players they have bagged for the upcoming tournament.

Players will be drafted in six different categories: Platinum, Diamond, Gold, Silver, Emerging and Supplementary.

The highlights of the ceremony were Jason Roy being the first player to be picked in the platinum category and Sharjeel Khan's return to PSL as part of the Karachi Kings.

*Platinum category*
In the platinum category, the series' defending champions Quetta Gladiators bagged England opener Jason Roy, who was the evening's first platinum pick.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1202933371644579840

Pakistan, get ready to welcome the #CWC19 winner! @JasonRoy20 gets drafted by @TeamQuetta!

LIVE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDaWfUTNliA …#HBLPSL #HBLPSLDraft2019




https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1202933371644579840
England's Moeen Ali and South Africa's Rilee Rossouw were picked by Multan Sultans in their platinum category.

South Africa's Dale Steyn and his compatriot Colin Ingram were bagged by United.

Lahore Qalandars, PSL's least successful team, picked Chris Lynn in their platinum category. Meanwhile, Karachi Kings chose Alex Hales.




ESPNcricinfo

✔@ESPNcricinfo
Which platinum pick are you most excited to see in next year's PSL?http://es.pn/PSLDraft19Live  | #PSLDraft






*Diamond category*

New Zealand's Colin Munro, who was part of Karachi Kings in PSL's fourth edition, was Islamabad United's first diamond pick. Kings' went for English player Chris Jordan.

England's Tom Banton was bagged by Peshawar Zalmi, while Quetta Gladiators went for Australia's Ben Cutting.

Peshawar Zalmi bagged veteran Shoaib Malik, while Multan Sultans picked the evening's first wild card entry, Zeeshan Ashraf.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1202941023481221121




FIRST WILD CARD ENTRY@MultanSultans opted for Left-hand batsman from Okara, Zeeshan Ashraf.

LIVE:https://www.youtube.com/c/PakistanSuperLeagueOfficial/Live …#HBLPSL #HBLPSLDraft2019





Ashraf's pick enabled the Sultans to pick another diamond player and they went for Ravi Bopara.




ESPNcricinfo

✔@ESPNcricinfo
https://twitter.com/ESPNcricinfo/status/1202942799332728832

Pleased with the diamond round picks for your side?http://es.pn/PSLDraft19Live  | #PSLDraft





*Gold category*

England's Samit Patel was bagged by Lahore Qalandars in the gold category, while United picked Rumman Raees.

Multan Sultans bagged the experienced Sohail Tanvir.

Karachi Kings' surprised by picking Sharjeel Khan, who has recently returned from a ban that was slapped for his involvement in a spot-fixing scandal in the PSL tournament in 2017.

Their second pick was Cameron Delport.

Liam Dawson was picked by Zalmi, while Fawad Ahmed was retained by the Gladiators.




ESPNcricinfo

✔@ESPNcricinfo
https://twitter.com/ESPNcricinfo/status/1202946911579332614

The gold picks of the PSL draft are complete - which side do you think is shaping up strongest so far? http://es.pn/PSLDraft19Live  | #PSLDraft


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Qalandars focusing on local talent, says COO*







KARACHI: With the players' draft for the fifth edition of PSL in Lahore, all the teams have completed their squads for next year’s league in Pakistan.

A lot has been talked about the teams’ combination and strategy but – as always – Lahore Qalandars’ decision to appoint Sohail Akhtar captain and include three unknown players in the squad is one of the most debated topics.

Qalandars picked Farzan Raja, Mohammad Faizan and Dilber Hussain in their squad of 17 for the PSL. These three, along with Haris Rauf who made his mark in the last edition, are products of Qalandars’ own players development program.

And, according to Qalandars management, the decision to pick rookies depicts the essence of Pakistan Super League, which is to promote our local young talent.

“What’s PSL all about?” asked Atif Rana – the CEO of Lahore Qalandars – when this correspondent questioned him about why they included youngsters in the squad.

“Isn’t it about promoting the young talent of Pakistan,” he answered his own questioned.

Farzan Raja, once a law student, was picked by Qalandars from the player development program last year. He also toured Australia with the team where he earned a contract with Glenorchy Cricket Club in Australia. Raja also earned the opportunity to train with the Hobart Hurricanes squad.

Dilber Hussain, once working in an agricultural land in Jaranwala, was another fast bowling talent spotted through the same player development program along with batsman Mohammad Faizan.

Earlier, Qalandars' product Haris Rauf made a remarkable debut in the PSL and he has also been retained in the program.

“We have actually five players who are our very own. Our own proud products,” said Rana, naming Dilber Hussain, Farzan Raja, Mohammad Faizan, Haris Rauf and Sohail Akhtar.

“Investing on these youngsters will benefit not only Lahore Qalandars but it will also add strength to Pakistan Cricket,” he said.

Rana further said that the Qalandars have invested on these youngsters from day one.

“We didn’t start PDP for photo-ops, we did it with a cause and you’ll see the fruits in the PSL,” he said.

Franchises’ COO and team manager Sameen Rana echoed Atif’s views. According to Sameen, it is important to have players who have hunger to win and ambition to prove themselves.

“We had superstars in the past, from Gayle to McCullum and from Narine to AB de Villiers. Ee couldn’t win and we were criticized for relying on superstars. Now we are focusing on our own local talent and we are still being criticised,” said Sameen while expressing confidence that these youngsters will lead Qalandars to success in the PSL.

“Every time it is about the local young talent’s performance in the PSL. We all talked about how Umer Khan, Mohammad Hasnain or Haris Rauf performed. There were no discussions about how already established players performed in the league,” he said while emphasizing on the need to give importance to local talent.

Sameen also revealed why Sohail Akhtar was made captain of the side.

“We have a good number of players from our own PDP. Sohail has led them in the past and knows them well. He has proven to be a successful captain with Qalandars,” said the franchise’s COO.

“He knows all our players and can use them accordingly, it was an easy decision to name him our captain,” Sameen mentioned.


----------



## AsianLion

*PSL 2020 (Pakistan Super League 5th Edition) News & Discussions*

*PSL 5th Edition 2020, to be first time played in Pakistan. It already got the best of world cricketers in players draft and is the most competitive franchise cricket league in the world right now. The six franchises of the Pakistan Super League have picked their sides for next year’s tournament, which promises to be one of the best editions so far.

The entire tournament is set to take place in Pakistan this year will create new history, new fan following, no competition, new facilities and experiences. The market value of PSL in 2019 was up to US$1000 million ($1 Billion), according to Arif Habib.

PSL 2020: What the six teams look like

Following the five-hour-long Pakistan Super League 2020 draft at Lahore's National Cricket Academy, here's what the six 18-man squads - including two supplementary players - look like.

Quetta Gladiators

Platinum: Mohammad Nawaz, Sarfaraz Ahmed, Jason Roy

Diamond: Shane Watson (mentor), Ahmed Shehzad, Ben Cutting

Gold: Umar Akmal (ambassador), Mohammad Hasnain, Fawad Ahmed

Silver: Ahsan Ali, Naseem Shah, Sohail Khan, Tymal Mills, Abdul Nasir

Emerging: Arish Ali Khan, Azam Khan

Supplementary: Keemo Paul, Khurram Manzoor

Lahore Qalandars

Platinum: Fakhar Zaman, Mohammad Hafeez, Chris Lynn

Diamond: Shaheen Shah Afridi (brand ambassador), David Wiese, Usman Shinwari

Gold: Haris Rauf, Sohail Akhtar, Samit Patel

Silver: Salman Butt, Seekkuge Prsanna, Ben Dunk, Farzan Raja, Jaahid Ali

Emerging: M Faizan

Supplementary: Lendl Simmons, Dilbar Hussain

Multan Sultans

Platinum: Mohammad Irfan, Moeen Ali, Rilee Rossouw

Diamond: Shahid Afridi (mentor), Zeeshan Ashraf, Ravi Bopara

Gold: James Vince (brand ambassador), Junaid Khan, Sohail Tanvir

Silver: Ali Shafiq, Shan Masood, Khushdil Shah, Usman Qadir, Fabian Allen

Emerging: Mohammad Ilyas, Rohail Nazir

Supplementary: Imran Tahir, Bilawal Bhatti

Islamabad United

Platinum: Shadab Khan, Dale Steyn, Colin Ingram

Diamond: Faheem Ashraf (brand ambassador), Asif Ali, Colin Munro

Gold: Luke Ronchi (mentor), Hussain Talat, Rumman Raees

Silver: Amad Butt, Musa Khan, Rizwan Hussain, Zafar Gohar, Phil Salt

Emerging: Aqif Javed, Ahmed Safi Abdullah

Supplementary: Saif Badar, Rassie van der Dussen

Peshawar Zalmi

Platinum: Hasan Ali, Kieron Pollard, Wahab Riaz

Diamond: Kamran Akmal (brand ambassador), Tom Banton, Shoaib Malik

Gold: Darren Sammy (mentor), Imam-ul-Haq, Liam Dawson

Silver: Umar Amin, Mohammad Mohsin, Rahat Ali, Dwaine Pretorius, Adil Amin

Emerging: Amir Khan, Amir Ali

Supplementary: Liam Livingstone, Haider Ali Khan

Karachi Kings

Platinum: Babar Azam, Mohammad Amir, Alex Hales,

Diamond: Imad Wasim (brand ambassador), Iftikhar Ahmed, Chris Jordan

Gold: Aamir Yamin, Sharjeel Khan, Cameron Delport

Silver: Usama Mir, Mohammad Rizwan, Umaid Asif, Dan Lawrance, Ali Khan

Emerging: Umer Khan, Arshad Iqbal

Supplementary: Liam Plunkett, Awais Zia
*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Already a thread available 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-super-league-psl-2020.622988/


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL5: PCB finalises tentative dates for opening ceremony, final*

The fifth edition of the league will take place, entirely, in Pakistan

25 December, 2019








The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) will soon officially announce the tournament schedule of the Habib Bank Limited (HBL) Pakistan Super League (PSL)’s fifth edition, sources have told Daily Express.

The PCB has already announced that the entire next season of the league will be held in Pakistan but the board is yet to announce the complete schedule of the event, despite the fact that roughly less than two months are left before the beginning of PSL5. 

Sources have revealed that the opening ceremony of the tournament is likely to take place on February 20 in Karachi while the grand finale is scheduled for March 22 in Lahore. 

During the first four editions of the league, Trans Media Group & ITW were responsible for PSL opening ceremony’s event management but this time Jalal and Satti have landed the contract for the glittering affair.

“Jalal and Satti will take care of this year’s opening ceremony of PSL,” the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity. “We followed the due process before giving them the contract and are hopeful that the company will maintain the high standards with regards to coverage of the event.”


----------



## ghazi52

*Slow progress for PSL 5 irks franchise owners*

The delay is being caused by the non-submission of a particular security report on the matter

29 December, 2019





PHOTO: PCB
The slow progress on the road to the upcoming Habib Bank Limited (HBL) Pakistan Super League (PSL) 5 has left the franchise owners concerned. The schedule for the event, which is two months away, is yet to be finalised.

According to sources, the delay is being caused by the non-submission of a particular security report on the matter. The current program dictates that the opening ceremony would be held on February 20 at the National Stadium in Karachi while the final would be played at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore on March 22.

Some franchises have still not submitted their fees while the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) is yet to finalise the finances of the fourth edition of the PSL which was played 10 months ago. The inability of the PCB in finalising the finances has caused a delay in the transfer of revenues to the franchises.

The issues are expected to be sorted out till December 31. A PCB representative has claimed that the schedule for the PSL 5 is expected to be announced in the next three or four days.

The PCB has decided to hold all matches of the PSL 5 in Pakistan. Rawalpindi and Multan have been finalised as the potential venues alongside Karachi and Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Super League 2020 Schedule*

*HBL PSL 2020 Schedule and Time*


The PSL schedule for the 2020 edition will be released soon with the tournament to be played in the months of February and March with all matches being played in Pakistan. The fifth season of the tournament was played between February 20, 2020, and March 22, 2020, with matches expected to be played in Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi & Multan as the venues. _The complete PSL fixtures with time will be updated for the 2020 season once announced._



*PSL Schedule 2020*

*Date* *Fixtures* *Venue
*
20/02/2020 First Match Karachi
22/03/2020 Final Match Lahore


*Match Timings (UAE & Pakistan Time)*

Opening Ceremony: 7:00 pm GST / 8:00 pm PKT
Opening match: 9:45 pm GST / 10:45 pm PKT
Day Matches in UAE: 3:30 pm GST / 4:30 pm PKT
Night matches in UAE: 8:00 pm GST / 9:00 pm PKT
Single-headers in UAE: 8:00 pm GST / 9:00 pm PKT

*Last 8 matches in Pakistan timings*: 2:00 pm PKT & 7:00 pm PKT

The number of teams in the PSL 2020 is expected to remain the same, at six teams, which means the number of matches will remain at 34 too, with 30 in the group stages and four during the playoffs. More information on the PSL 5 schedule 2020 will be released below.

The last season began with the first game between Islamabad United and Lahore Qalandars in Dubai on February 14, which followed the opening ceremony held on the same day. Action moved to Sharjah on February 20, while two matches were played in Abu Dhabi on March 4 and 5. Matches after that were played in Pakistan with Lahore having first nominated to host a few games but Karachi hosting all eight in the end.


In the last season, there was a good demand for PSL tickets through the league stages of the tournament before it touched crescendo when the playoffs and the final came to Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandar's player tired by practice


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020 set to begin on February 20*

January 01, 2020







Of the total 34 matches, 14 will take place in Lahore, nine in Karachi, eight in Rawalpindi and three in Multan. — AFP/File


The schedule for the much anticipated fifth edition of the Pakistan Super League was released by the Pakistan Cricket Board on Wednesday, with the series set to take off on February 20.

According to the schedule, the series will run from February 20 to March 22, with all the matches being played on the home ground. A total of 34 matches will be played across 4 venues.

On the occasion of the schedule's release, a countdown clock was placed by the PCB at the entrance to the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore, where two eliminator rounds as well as the final will be held.

The first match will be held at the National Stadium in Karachi which will feature defending champions Quetta Gladiators and two-time champions Islamabad United. The stadium will also feature the series' sole qualifier match.

Of the total 34 matches, 14 will take place in Lahore, nine in Karachi, eight in Rawalpindi and three in Multan.

The defending champions will play four of their scheduled fixtures in Karachi, three in Lahore, two in Rawalpindi and one in Multan.

Islamabad United will play three matches in Lahore, two in Karachi and five in Rawalpindi; Karachi Kings will play two matches in Lahore, five in Karachi, one in Multan and two in Rawalpindi; Multan Sultans will play five matches in Lahore, one in Karachi, three in Multan and one in Rawalpindi; and Lahore Qalandars will play eight matches in Lahore and one each in Karachi and Rawalpindi.

Ticket sales will begin on January 20.





The PSL 2020 schedule. — PCB


*'Long-awaited opportunity'*
Following the release of the schedule, PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani said: “After bringing Test cricket back to Pakistan, hosting of the entire HBL Pakistan Super League is our other major achievement. I never had any doubts it was Pakistan’s league and should be played in front of home crowds. We had made this commitment to the people of Pakistan at the end of last year’s event and I am pleased today we have announced the event schedule with four centres to share the 34 event matches between them."

Mani said that a total of 425 overseas players from 22 countries had registered for the series and that the tournament will feature 36 foreign stars.

Of these, 39 are from Afghanistan, 12 from Australia, 23 from Bangladesh, 10 from Canada, 109 from England, seven from Hong Kong, six from Ireland, seven from the Netherlands, eight from Nepal, 11 from New Zealand, nine from Oman, five from Scotland, four from Singapore, 27 from South Africa, 39 from Sri Lanka, nine from the UAE, six from the USA, 82 from the West Indies, 9 from Zimbabwe and one each from Bermuda, Kenya and Namibia.

“This shows the confidence that players throughout the world have in playing in Pakistan.

“Through this event, we expect the economy and tourism to get a significant boost, which will have a direct impact on the overall health of the country," said the PCB chairman.

He said that the event will be a "long-awaited opportunity" for fans to see their "cricketing heroes live in action and reinforce their love for this great game".

"I am expecting like last year, the entire country will get behind this tournament and by turning up in big numbers, they will once again show the world their passion for cricket."


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 5 has four matches here..............*


Renovatin of multan cricket sadium latest updates


----------



## WebMaster

Looking forward to PSL giving more talent to Pakistani team.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Who wants a team named "Pindi boys"???


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL franchises ask PCB for financial relief to cover losses*

January 11, 2020






All 34 matches of PSL will be held in Pakistan instead of in UAE which will boost the chances for more profit from this upcoming edition. 

LAHORE: A majority of the franchises of the HBL-Pakistan Super League (PSL) are demanding financial relief, claiming that they are suffering big losses but are reluctant to submit their financial statements to the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to prove the losses incurred, well-informed sources told _Dawn_.

It was learnt that while the PCB has been considering the demands of these franchises, the Board feels that it is not possible to evaluate the reality of the losses claimed by franchises without being privy to the financial statements of the franchises.

According to reliable sources, only Peshawar Zalmi and Islamabad United have provided their management accounts post 2017 PSL edition.

It must be mentioned here that in 2020, all the 34 matches of the PSL will be held in Pakistan instead of in UAE which will boost the chances for more profit from this upcoming edition.

In the first four editions, the PCB held majority of the matches in the UAE and only a few in Pakistan. But the PCB is hoping for a handsome profit in the 2020 edition since thousands of people are likely to fill the stadia in the cities where the PSL matches will be held.

Besides, the PCB will also be saving a lot of money as they will not have to spend millions of rupees in hiring the stadiums which was the case in the UAE and there will also be much less travel expenditure due to home matches. So overall, the franchises will also fare much better financially by playing all matches in Pakistan, the sources said.

Meanwhile, in order to meet the demands of the franchises, the PCB will have to make changes the original agreement signed with them for a period of 10 years. Whether the Board of Governors of the PCB will give go-ahead to the changes in the original contract to give benefit to the franchises remains to be seen. The matter could likely come up in the next meeting of the BoG scheduled to be held in Peshawar later this month.

Moreover, the franchises are demanding of the PCB not to ask for submission of the bank guarantee which was a key condition in the original agreements with the franchises. _Dawn_ has learnt that the franchises have proposed to submit post-dated cheques as an alternative to bank guarantees and in case any of those cheques are dishonoured, they can submit bank guarantees for the next two years latest by April 1 of that year, when the PSL’s schedule of the matches will have been concluded.

It is also learnt that the PCB has already received some security through post-dated cheques instead of the bank guarantees, which if true is a violation of the original agreement.

Moreover, the franchises have also requested not to apply the foreign exchange rate for payments due under the franchise agreement which gives some relaxation due to unforeseeable currency depreciation. In principle, the PCB has agreed to set Rs.138.60 for one US Dollars as the minimum benchmark, which existed when the sixth franchise Multan Sultans was sold out.

However, despite the above-mentioned arguments put forward by the franchises, the PCB acknowledges that the franchises have played a positive role in bringing back all the matches of the PSL to Pakistan.

However, an opinion will be sought from an independent financial consultant. The PCB estimates a burden of Rs 5 to 6 million as a consultancy fee in this regard, from which it will bear 1/7th of the total cost. In the market, currently one USD is valued at Rs 155 plus.

The franchises have also demanded for in-stadia activation opportunities for their sponsors, which is a right that was not part of the original ITT on the basis of which the franchises were sold.

_Published in Dawn, January 11th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL's Quetta Gladiators name Jang Group as media partners*







Pakistan Super League (PSL) team Quetta Gladiators on Friday announced that their media partner for the PSL 2020 would be the Jang Group.

Franchise owner Nadeem Umer and Jang media group Managing Director Sarmad Ali signed a contract to officiate the agreement.

PSL 2020 is set to kick off from February 20 in Pakistan, with 34 matches to be played in Karachi, Lahore, Multan and Rawalpindi. Of the 34 event matches, Karachi's National Stadium will stage nine matches while Lahore’s Gaddafi Stadium will play host to 14 matches.

According to a report published in _Daily Jang_, ticket sales are expected to commence from January 20 with expectations that the league will finalise its ticketing policy by Jan 18.

Meanwhile, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) reportedly intends to keep ticket prices at the minimum in a bid to attract large audience to the stadia.

According to sources close to the PCB, the prices of the enclosures will range from Rs500 to Rs3,000.

It is expected that the ticket price of day matches will be significantly lower to the ones played under floodlights.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Super League tickets to go up for sale tonight*
Imran Siddiqui
January 20, 2020






For the first time, all 34 matches will be played across four Pakistan venues. — DawnNewsTv/ File


With one month to go before the HBL Pakistan Super League returns to Pakistani grounds, the Pakistan Cricket Board has announced ticket prices and purchase details.

For the first time in its young history, all 34 matches will be played across four Pakistan venues with Karachi to stage nine matches, Lahore fourteen matches, Multan three matches and Rawalpindi eight matches between February 20 to March 22.

The first batch of tickets will be available for purchase starting 8pm tonight through www.yayvo.com.

General sale of tickets will commence on Tuesday, January 28, through dedicated TCS Express Centers across 38 cities of the country. Each customer can purchase up to seven tickets per match on one national ID card.

For the February 20 grand opening ceremony and opening match in Karachi, tickets have been priced between Rs1,000 to Rs6,000. Meanwhile, the ticket price range for the March 22 final match in Lahore will be between Rs500 to Rs5,000.

Ticket prices for HBL PSL 2020 were locked after an extensive review process factoring in start times, working and weekend games, and affordability for fans, said the PCB.

“We promised focusing on fan experience for HBL PSL 2020 and I am delighted that we are launching a streamlined ticketing process with almost one month to go in the tournament. We are keen to offer our hospitality to the world and will encourage our fans form across the world to avail this opportunity and plan in advance," said PCB Commercial Director Babar Hamid.

“HBL PSL has always received a phenomenal response from passionate Pakistani cricket fans and we expect them to turn up in big numbers this year as well. This will also be a great time for us to show to the world Pakistan’s passion and love for this great game,” he added.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219250313179385858


----------



## Bruce Williams

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan Super League tickets to go up for sale tonight*
> Imran Siddiqui
> January 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, all 34 matches will be played across four Pakistan venues. — DawnNewsTv/ File
> 
> 
> With one month to go before the HBL Pakistan Super League returns to Pakistani grounds, the Pakistan Cricket Board has announced ticket prices and purchase details.
> 
> For the first time in its young history, all 34 matches will be played across four Pakistan venues with Karachi to stage nine matches, Lahore fourteen matches, Multan three matches and Rawalpindi eight matches between February 20 to March 22.
> 
> The first batch of tickets will be available for purchase starting 8pm tonight through www.yayvo.com.
> 
> General sale of tickets will commence on Tuesday, January 28, through dedicated TCS Express Centers across 38 cities of the country. Each customer can purchase up to seven tickets per match on one national ID card.
> 
> For the February 20 grand opening ceremony and opening match in Karachi, tickets have been priced between Rs1,000 to Rs6,000. Meanwhile, the ticket price range for the March 22 final match in Lahore will be between Rs500 to Rs5,000.
> 
> Ticket prices for HBL PSL 2020 were locked after an extensive review process factoring in start times, working and weekend games, and affordability for fans, said the PCB.
> 
> “We promised focusing on fan experience for HBL PSL 2020 and I am delighted that we are launching a streamlined ticketing process with almost one month to go in the tournament. We are keen to offer our hospitality to the world and will encourage our fans form across the world to avail this opportunity and plan in advance," said PCB Commercial Director Babar Hamid.
> 
> “HBL PSL has always received a phenomenal response from passionate Pakistani cricket fans and we expect them to turn up in big numbers this year as well. This will also be a great time for us to show to the world Pakistan’s passion and love for this great game,” he added.




Hi Gazi,

Thanks for sharing the ticket price and the news. However, many people still can't afford to go out in stadiums and watch it live nor the facility to watch it on TV.

For those friends, live streaming is the best option. Check out the link below:

https://www.urdupoint.com/psl-live-streaming-schedule-2020.html

It's free and super fast. So, your life streaming experience won't be bad.

Have a great day and a live streaming experience.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Most foreign players to reach Pakistan a week before PSL action begins*








KARACHI: Foreign players participating in Pakistan Super League (PSL) except those from Australia, South Africa and England will join their teams at least one week before the matches begin, The News has learnt on Tuesday.

This is the first time that all PSL matches are going to be played in the country. Sources involved in the preparation for PSL said the teams would train and practise at NSK and a stadium owned by a bank under tight security arrangements.

Players from the West Indies, Sri Lanka, Zimbabwe, and Bangladesh will start reaching Pakistan at least one week before the matches. The players from Australia, England and South Africa will arrive three days before the matches begin.

The PCB aims to make PSL’s inauguration ceremony in Karachi a memorable event and boost Pakistan’s image as a peace-loving country. A PCB marketing team visited National Stadium last week to review the arrangements for the inauguration ceremony.

The PCB released the title song of PSL 2020 on Tuesday. A PCB official said that the official anthem of HBL Pakistan Super League 2020, “Tayyar Hain” was released across the country. The song is the result of a collaboration of famous pop star Ali Azmat, folk music legend Arif Lohar, former Awaz singer Haroon Rashid and famous pop artist Asim Azhar. They will perform at the opening ceremony in Karachi, which is also likely to feature showbiz peronalities such as Mahira Khan and Mehvish Hayat.

Interestingly, no PCB official was willing to confirm the participation of any female leading artist. PCB’s media wing leak information about important matters to their favourite reporters but are unwilling to share such information. Despite several attempts, PCB officials did not reveal the names of people who are going to perform at the opening ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hashim Amla joins Peshawar Zalmi as batting mentor*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
February 01, 2020


Pakistan Super League’s No 1 franchise in terms of media and brand value, Peshawar Zalmi continues with major announcements.

South African star batsman and world cricket’s big name Hashim Amla became part of the Zalmi family as on Thursday Pakistan Super League Franchise Peshawar Zalmi said that world cricket’s big name has joined it as batting mentor.

“Hashim Amla will take over as Peshawar Zalmi’s batting mentor in the Pakistan Super League Season Five,” a press release said.

Javed Afridi, chairman of Peshawar Zalmi welcoming Hashim Amla said that he was a legendary batsman and a big name in world cricket.

Peshawar Zalmi Head Coach and Director Cricket Mohammad Akram said he was happy on Amla’s association with Peshawar Zalmi. “His experience will help all the batsmen in the team,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United join hands with Express Group as official media partner*
The Shadab Khan-led unit is the most successful franchise in HBL PSL’s history








Islamabad United, the most successful franchise in PSL history, has joined hands with Express Group as the official media partner of the franchise.

As part of the partnership all of Express Group’s publications and TV channels are becoming partners of Islamabad United.

Express Tribune and Roznama Express – Pakistan’s most widely circulated Urdu newspaper – will have access to exclusive content from Islamabad United, including interviews with the franchise’s players. Daily Express, Express Tribune, Cricket Pakistan, other publications and websites under the media group, as well as the TV networks of Express Media Group, will also help in the promotion of the Islamabad United brand in the lead up to, during, and after the fifth season of the HBL PSL.

Regarding the partnership, Aijazul Haq, the Chief Executive Officer of Express Publications said: “We began our partnership with Islamabad United in PSL 3, and from launch event then to the last two PSL tournaments itself, the partnership has been a fruitful one for us. What Islamabad United represents—the success and professionalism that have led to them making their mark in the PSL as the most successful franchise—aligns well with our vision and goals. Thus, we look forward to promoting and supporting them for this season of the Pakistan Super League too.”

Imran Ansari, the Chief Operating Officer Television Media Network (Express News and Express Entertainment), added to it saying: “Express has prided itself on being at the forefront of everything sports related in this country. Furthermore the PSL is the biggest brand name and event that is relevant to the Pakistani TV market. With that in mind it was a no brainer for us to partner with the most successful team in PSL history, who represent a united and successful Pakistan. With the rise of their young Pakistani core we are confident that Islamabad United’s success will be long lasting, as will this partnership.”

Emphasizing those sentiments, Islamabad United owner Ali Naqvi said: “We are delighted to continue our partnership with Pakistan’s leading media group. Express, in all its platforms, is a by-word for excellence, and represents the values that Islamabad United is proud to be associated with too. Their collaboration with us over the past two years with us naturally dovetailed into renewing this partnership for another season. The reach, the reputation and the overall impact that Express enjoys allows us to maximise our reach to our fanbase. Both organizations believe in upholding highest levels of quality and aim to bring international standards and practices to Pakistan, which is why we consider this to be the ideal partnership for both parties.”


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dawn Media Group joins hands with Peshawar Zalmi for PSL season 5*

February 08, 2020

Dawn Media Group has joined Peshawar Zalmi as the exclusive media partner for the upcoming PSL season 5.

The announcement was made when the Chief Commercial Officer of Peshawar Zalmi, Mr Nausherwan Effandi, visited the Dawn office in Lahore.






Mr Nausherwan Effandi, CCO Peshawar Zalmi and Mr Kashif Saeed, Director Operations of the Dawn Group of Newspapers signed the agreement in Lahore yesterday.


The two representatives discussed game trends, and possible changes that the future might hold for the Yellow Storm.

"It's our third year working with Dawn as media partners and our experience has been great so far. I'm glad we are taking this partnership forward," Mr Effandi said.

"I think it's a mutually beneficial deal. Zalmi is one of the most promising teams of the tournament. We wish them all the best for this year," added Mr Kashif Saeed from Dawn Media Group.

PSL 2020 kicks off on February 20 and will continue till March 22, 2020. This time, all the matches are being played in Pakistan and four different venues have been selected, including National Stadium Karachi, Gaddafi Stadium Lahore, Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium and Multan Cricket Stadium.

Peshawar Zalmi will face Karachi Kings in their first match of the HBL PSL on February 21, 2020.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*'Pakistanis are you ready?': Foreign Peshawar Zalmi players tweet in Urdu ahead of PSL 5*

February 11, 2020








Peshawar Zalmi captain Daren Sammy (C) celebrates with teammates his team's victory over Quetta Gladiators in the final cricket match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) at The Gaddafi Cricket Stadium in Lahore on March 5, 2017. — AFP/File


With just days to go before the fifth season of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) kicks off, foreign players in the Peshawar Zalmi team tweeted in Urdu to express their excitement and eagerness to come to play in the country.

"Pakistanis, how are you?" asked England's Tom Banton in Urdu on Twitter, as he informed fans that he was preparing for his tour of Pakistan.

“I am packing my bags. Are you ready for Pakistan Super League season five and for Peshawar Zalmi’s fours and sixes?”




Tom Banton@TBanton18
https://twitter.com/TBanton18/status/1227143848067026946

پاکستانیوں کیا حال ہے

پاکستان سپر لیگ سیزن فائیو اور پشاور زلمی کے چوکوں اور چھکوں کے لیے تیار ہوں ؟ 

پاکستان آنے کے لیے میں تو تیار ہوں. اپنا سامان پیک کررہاہوں 

آپ سب بھی اسٹیڈیم آنے کی تیاری کریں #WeAreZalmi #HumZalmi @PeshawarZalmi @thePSLt20 @JAfridi10

"I am packing my luggage and am ready to come to Pakistan. All of you should get ready to come to the stadium as well," he wrote.

He is not the only one to tease his arrival. On Monday, Banton's compatriot Liam Dawson had tweeted “Asalam-o-Alaikum Pakistan”, and said that he was preparing to visit the country.

"Is Pakistan ready for PSL five? Now that the entire PSL is being held in Pakistan, are you ready to fill the stadiums?"




Liam Dawson

✔@daws128

اسلام و علیکم پاکستان !
پاکستان سپر لیگ سیزن فائیو کے لیے تیار ہیں؟ 
پوری پی ایس ایل کا پاکستان میں ہونے کے بعد اسٹڈیم بھرنے آئیں گے نا؟

میں بہت جلد آرہا ہوں!

زلمی فینز آپ بھی تیار ہیں نا؟

چپلی کباب اور دم پخت کا سوچ کر ابھی سے منہ میں پانی آرہا ہے لالہ @JAfridi10 #HumZalmi

Dawson went on to express his love for local cuisine, saying "my mouth is already watering thinking about _chapli kabab_ and _dam pukht_".

The much loved Peshawar Zalmi captain, Daren Sammy, also took to Twitter acknowledging Pakistanis' love for cricket and saying that he can’t wait to be a part of the Zalmi squad again.

"PSL 5 would mean a lot for the Pakistani people and I can't wait to join my Peshawar Zalmi family," he said.




Daren Sammy

@darensammy88
پاکستان میں پی پی ایس 5 کا مطلب پاکستان کے عوام کے لئے بہت معنی ہو گا اور میں اپنے پشاور زالما خاندان میں شامل ہونے کا انتظار نہیں کر سکتا اور اس کے ساتھ ساتھ اپنے آپ کو جوش و جذبہ کی وجہ سے ہجوم کے سامنے کھیل رہا ہوں ۔ یہ صرف کرکٹ نہیں ہے ⁦@JAfridi10⁩


In another tweet early Tuesday, he said: "Pakistan I am on my way. This journey is more than just cricket," he tweeted.

Javed Afridi, the owner of Peshawar Zalmi, replied by welcoming the player.




Javed Afridi

✔@JAfridi10
پخیر راغلے سیمی خان 

پاکستانیوں ِکیا آپ سیمی کے استقبال کے لیے تیار ہیں ؟ https://twitter.com/darensammy88/status/1227033303611473922 …
Daren Sammy

✔@darensammy88

پاکستان میں اپنے راستے پر ہوں... یہ صرف کرکٹ سے زیادہ راستہ ہے

The Pakistan Super League 2020 is set to begin from February 20.


----------



## ghazi52

FEBRUARY 11, 2020
*PSL 2020 set to begin on February 20*







Of the total 34 matches, 14 will take place in Lahore, nine in Karachi, eight in Rawalpindi and three in Multan. — AFP/File


The schedule for the much anticipated fifth edition of the Pakistan Super League was released by the Pakistan Cricket Board on Wednesday, with the series set to take off on February 20.

According to the schedule, the series will run from February 20 to March 22, with all the matches being played on the home ground. A total of 34 matches will be played across 4 venues.

On the occasion of the schedule's release, a countdown clock was placed by the PCB at the entrance to the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore, where two eliminator rounds as well as the final will be held.

The first match will be held at the National Stadium in Karachi which will feature defending champions Quetta Gladiators and two-time champions Islamabad United. The stadium will also feature the series' sole qualifier match.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings vs Lahore Qalandars — a rivalry with millions of followers*


February 13, 2020






On what will be a "Super Sunday", Lahore Qalandars will host Karachi Kings in a night game on March 8 at Gaddafi Stadium. — Photo courtesy Pakistan Cricket Board
The HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) has become synonymous with quality cricket and the six league franchises are supported by passionate fans who give it their all to cheer their respective teams.

Over the course of four years, the matches between Karachi Kings and Lahore Qalandars have attracted large crowds, and massive viewership as fans anticipate the contests with bated breath.

Karachi and Lahore are the two biggest cities of the country and are also known globally for nurturing Pakistani cricketers.

A vast majority of cricket giants such as Imran Khan, Javed Miandad, Majid Khan, Zaheer Abbas, Saeed Anwar, Abdul Qadir, Wasim Akram, Younis Khan, Shahid Afridi, Moin Khan and Rashid Latif, learned their craft in their early teens on the streets of Karachi or the vast grounds of Lahore.

Even present-day stars like Sarfaraz Ahmed, Babar Azam and Shan Masood were first introduced to the game in these cities.

The two teams have so far failed in their quest for silverware as both have been unable to make it to the finals. Lahore Qalandars have never made it to the play-offs.

But with both teams set to play in front of impassioned fans at the National Stadium in Karachi and Qaddafi Stadium in Lahore, their performances are expected to surge to a new level.

The two games will be played within five days, with the tickets already in high demand. These matches are expected to be played in front of packed stadiums with vociferous support.

On what will be a "Super Sunday", Lahore Qalandars will host Karachi Kings in a night game on March 8 at Gaddafi Stadium.

On March 12, Karachi Kings will take the hosting responsibilities at the National Stadium.


*Past results*

The Kings have so far enjoyed an upper-hand over the Qalandars. They won both their encounters in the inaugural 2016 HBL PSL edition by seven wickets and 27 runs at the Dubai International Stadium and Sharjah Cricket Ground, respectively.

In the 2017 edition, the Qalandars recorded their first-ever win over the Kings when they beat them by seven runs in a thriller played at Sharjah.

The Kings, however, exacted revenge by recording a last-ball win courtesy a six by West Indian Kieron Pollard off Aamer Yamin when the two teams clashed at the Dubai International Stadium in their second match of the season.

The Kings were once again at the victorious end when they recorded a 27-run win at the Dubai International Stadium in the first match between the two sides in 2018.

The two sides played a spellbinding thriller in front of a packed Dubai International Stadium (the second match between the two teams of the 2018 season) which was won by the Qalandars, courtesy a sensational Super Over by Sunil Narine.

The match had ended in a tie, following a dramatic last ball by Usman Shinwari which was declared a no-ball for overstepping, with Qalandars needing three runs for a win.

Qalandars recorded a 22-run win in the first match of the HBL PSL 2019 season played at the Dubai International Stadium.

Kings then settled scores for the season with a five-wicket win when the two sides clashed once again in Dubai.

*Major players in the two squads*
Kings have assembled an explosive batting line-up for HBL PSL 2020 season with the ICC top-ranked batsman Babar Azam set to lead the batting charge along with England’s Alex Hales, South African Cameron Delport and Sharjeel Khan.

Babar, Hales, Sharjeel and Delport provide arguably the most explosive top-order in the season, if they come off, Kings would look to post 200-run totals in the season.

Delport smashed a scintillating 117 off 60 balls against Qalandars last season while representing United at the National Stadium, and would look to repeat the dose at his new franchise’s home turf.

The Kings' top-order, however, would be challenged by Qalandars’ pacy left-armers Shaheen Shah Afridi and Shinwari, who has moved to the Lahore side for this season. Pakistan’s new pace sensation Haris Rauf would also aim to mark his presence against the Kings top-order especially his T20I captain Babar.

On the other hand, Qalandars batsmen Chris Lynn, Fakhar Zaman, Mohammad Hafeez, Salman Butt, and Ben Dunk are likely to be tested by Kings' formidable bowling attack led by Mohammad Amir.

The left-armer will have England’s right-arm-pacer Chris Jordan and New Zealand’s left-armer Mitchell McClenaghan for company, backed by the experienced Umaid Asif.

Left-arm-spinners Imad Wasim and the last season's wonder kid Umar Khan provide further depth to the Kings' bowling line-up which will aim to keep the Qalandars batsmen in check on the batting-friendly tracks of Gaddafi Stadium and National Stadium.

Despite their less than satisfactory results in the first four seasons and the lack of silverware, both Kings and Qalandars have a huge fan base and some die-hard fans who would undoubtedly spur the two sides to greater things, especially on their home turfs.

While following the HBL PSL, Kings v Qalandars rivalry is one that no cricket fan can afford to miss.


*Squads:*

*Karachi Kings*

Platinum – Babar Azam, Mohammad Amir and Alex Hales

Diamond – Imad Wasim (captain), Iftikhar Ahmed and Chris Jordan

Gold – Aamir Yamin, Sharjeel Khan and Cameron Delport

Silver - Usama Mir, Mohammad Rizwan, Umaid Asif, Chadwick Walton and Ali Khan

Emerging – Umer Khan and Arshad Iqbal

Supplementary – Mitch McClenaghan and Awais Zia


*Lahore Qalandars*


Platinum – Fakhar Zaman, Mohammad Hafeez and Chris Lynn

Diamond – Shaheen Afridi, David Wiese and Usman Shinwari

Gold – Haris Rauf, Sohail Akhtar (captain) and Samit Patel

Silver – Salman Butt, Seekkuge Prsanna, Ben Dunk, Farzan Raja, Jaahid Ali

Emerging – Mohammad Faizan

Supplementary – Dane Vilas, Dilbar Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL's star-studded panel to commentate in Urdu*

February 15, 2020

A star-studded commentary panel — including Ramiz Raja, Bazid Khan, Waqar Younis and Urooj Mumtaz — will call action in Urdu for five overs in every innings, which will be carried on local feeds. — Photo Courtesy Pakistan Super League
For the first time in the history of the HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL), fans and followers of the league will be able to enjoy the action in Urdu — the country’s national language.

According to a press release issued by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) on Saturday, a star-studded commentary panel — including Ramiz Raja, Bazid Khan, Waqar Younis and Urooj Mumtaz — will call action in Urdu for five overs in every innings, which will be carried on local feeds.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20




Your star-studded commentary panel





Joining the #HBLPSL for the first time @dirk_nannes HD Ackerman @waqyounis99 @markbutcher72, @DominicCork95 @KassNaidoo and @uroojmumtazkhan. While @SteelyDan66, @mj_slats, @iramizraja @bazidkhan81 and @JontyRhodes8 return to the league.




The move is part of the PCB’s drive to provide better live coverage to its fans and followers, allowing people to get closer to the event and the game, the statement said.

Joining the commentary panel for the first time are Dirk Nannes, a former Australia and Netherlands fast-bowler, HD Ackerman, a former South African cricketer, Mark Butcher and Dominic Cork, former England cricketers, and Kass Naido; Danny Morrison, Michael Slater, Alan Wilkins, and Jonty Rhodes are returning to the league, the press release stated.

“It has been an absolute honour for me to remain associated with PSL since its very first game back in 2016 and I am certainly looking forward to being in Pakistan this year for the fifth edition. I feel lucky that I will be a part of this historic event," said Wilkins.

“There are some very talented star players who will be in action and that means we will get to see quality cricket," the press release quoted Rhodes as saying.

Morrison added that these are exciting times for Pakistani cricket with all 34 games taking place in in the country.

Further, a new camera setup will show interactions between players and commentators during the two eliminators and the final in Lahore, giving fans a taste of on-field action, the statement read.

The coverage of the league will be done using 28 HD cameras, while the SpiderCam and the Hawkeye will implemented across all four venues — Karachi, Lahore, Multan and Rawalpindi — along with real time graphics and augmented reality, the statement added.


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020: PM Imran grants 'state guest' status to all foreign players, officials*







ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan has granted the 'state guest' status to all the foreign players participating in the fifth edition of Pakistan Super League (PSL 5).

Match officials, security consultants, and media persons who have come to Pakistan to cover the tournament would also be accorded special status, under the premier's orders.

PM Imran issued the directives to all the provincial chief secretaries, chief commissioners, police chiefs, and other officials to provide special security them.

He said "all the foreigners are our guests" and instructed authorities to make special arrangements for their safety.

Pakistan is in the grip of PSL fever; the tournament is set to start February 20, 2020. The foreign players have started to join their respective teams.


----------



## ghazi52

*Jahangir Khan to bring PSL 2020 trophy to inauguration ceremony*
February 16, 2020








Captains of the six participating teams at the unveiling ceremony of the PSL 2019 trophy in Dubai. The trophy's inauguration ceremony will be held in Pakistan for the first time on February 19. — Dawn/File Photo

Former squash player Jahangir Khan will bring the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 trophy to the National Stadium, Karachi on February 19, according to a statement issued by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) on Sunday.

The player said that it will be a "remarkable moment" for him and he is looking forward to the ceremony.

He appreciated the PCB's efforts for the "resumption of top-flight cricket in the country" and said that he hoped the event's [PSL 2020] success would convince international teams belonging to other sports to come to play in the country.

Khan will enter the stadium with the trophy for its inauguration ceremony which is being held in Pakistan for the first time and hand it over to Sarfaraz Ahmed, captain of the defending champions Quetta Gladiators.

The captain will then pass the trophy to PCB chairman Ehsan Mani, who will formally inaugurate it along with the owners and captains of all teams participating in the tournament.

The trophy has been designed by UK-based based Ottewill Silversmiths. It has a crescent and star representing Pakistan and multi-coloured strips of enamel representing the vibrant culture of the country.

It is 65 centimetres long and weighs eight kilogrammes.

The trophy will be used in all future events of the PSL and the names of every year's winning team will be engraved on it.

Meanwhile, PCB Chief Executive Wasim Khan said he was grateful to the player for becoming a part of the ceremony, adding that "it is an honour for the trophy itself that a great sportsman like Jahangir Khan will come into the National Stadium holding it."

The PSL will be played from Feb 20 to March 22 in four cities — Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi and Multan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020: Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Aima Baig, Sajjad Ali to perform at opening ceremony*







Photo: File

KARACHI: As many as 350 artists will perform at the opening ceremony of PSL 2020, which will be held at Karachi’s National Stadium on Thursday.

The metropolitan city is expected to be set alight as artists from different music genres – Sufi, pop, rock, bhangra and folk – will come together to perform at what will be the biggest opening ceremony in the history of the HBL PSL.

Thousands of fans in the stadium will be on the edge of their seats and millions around the globe will be glued to their television sets as world renowned artists like Abrar-ul-Haq, Aima Baig, Abu Mohammad, Fareed Ayaz, Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Sajjad Ali, Sanam Marvi and rock band Soch embellish the ceremony with their breath-taking performances.

Ali Azmat, Arif Lohar, Haroon and Asim Azhar will perform HBL PSL 2020’s anthem "Tayyar Hain". The glittery ceremony, which will be held before the opening match of the tournament between defending champions Quetta Gladiators and two-time champion Islamabad United, will also include riveting acts and a spectacular fireworks show.

“It is only befitting that a grand and glamorous opening ceremony is held to welcome Pakistan’s very own PSL in the country. We have brought together all the top artists in the country to set the tone of what will be an epic tournament," PCB Director Commercial, Babar Hamid, said.

The ceremony, which will be approximately an hour long, will kick-off at 6.45pm. The toss for the first match will be held at 8.30pm, while the much-anticipated first ball of the HBL PSL 2020 will be delivered at 9pm.

Jahangir Khan to bring trophy to stadium

For what will be the first-ever trophy unveiling ceremony on the Pakistani soil, squash legend Jahangir Khan will bring the PSL 2020 trophy at the National Stadium, Karachi, on Wednesday, 19 February, for its unveiling.

Jahangir, in an international-styled ceremony, will carry the silverware to the field of play and hand it over to the defending captain Sarfaraz Ahmed – of Quetta Gladiators – after which the brand new trophy will be unveiled by PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani in the presence of six franchise owners and captains.

For his extraordinary achievements in squash courts all over the world, Jahangir’s name has become synonymous to the game. The great Pakistani athlete holds a record for the longest winning streak for any sportsman with 555 consecutive wins over almost six years.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sohail Akhtar surprised by getting Lahore Qalandars' captaincy*





Photo: Geo News screengrab 

Lahore Qalandars decision to appoint Sohail Akhtar as their captain for this year’s edition of Pakistan Super League (PSL) may have left many people confused. 

In a conversation with _Geo.tv_, Akhtar stated that he had a feeling that he would be appointed the skipper of the Lahore based franchise. He shared that the management of the franchise had been grooming him for the role for the last two years.

The skipper felt confident that he would live up to the trust that the management has shown in him.

Qalandar’s decision to appoint Akhtar as their skipper for this year's season had left many people confused as the franchise boasts many experienced players which could fill the role. However, Akhtar who emerged from the franchise’s player development programme was being groomed for the role for quite some time now.

“I am with franchise for three years and the management backed me up,” said Akhtar. He shared that he has captained the development team in Australia and also in the Abu Dhabi Cup. He added that he realised that the franchise was grooming him for captaincy after winning the tournament in Abu Dhabi.

“I was groomed for two years and I said yes at once when the management told me that they wanted to appoint me as the captain of the franchise,” the 33-year-old added.

The explosive opener added that he under no pressure. “The presence of senior players will benefit me,” Akhtar said.

He added that senior players Mohammad Hafeez, Salman Butt and Fakhar Zaman will be with him throughout the tournament.

The Qalandars skipper shared that the captaincy of the franchise was a big honour for him, adding that he now only needs to live up to the expectations.

Speaking about his journey, the batsman shared that at one point he had left cricket due to disappointment after not getting enough chances with the Abbottabad region.

“I joined Lahore Qalandars after performing well in grade 2 and stood out when I got an opportunity,” said Akhtar. He stated that he believes that when trust is shown towards a player then instead of giving his 20% the player starts giving his 120%.

Akhtar shared that the Qalandars focused on his fitness and nutrition which was now helping him.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Who wants a team named "Pindi boys"???



My home Town needs a team


----------



## ghazi52

*Mehwish Hayat and Hania Aamir join Peshawar Zalmis for a Pashto PSL anthem*


The anthem, a rap titled 'Zalmi', has been sung by Fortitude - Pukhtoon Core







The Peshawar Zalmis are energised for the Pakistan Super League (PSL) and they have Mehwish Hayat and Hania Aamir on their team.

This year's track is a Pashto rap by Fortitude - Pukhtoon Core that's bound to get you pumped up and rooting for the team.

Titled 'Zalmi', the track is extremely catchy and has a beat you can move along to. We especially love the lyrics which talk about cricket, how awesome the Peshawar Zalmis are and how in the end, we are all Pakistan. It's all about love for the sport after all!

The video, directed by Hassan Dawar with Amir Mughal on DOP, features Mehwish Hayat and Hania Aamir alongside Peshawar Zalmi team members such as Shoaib Malik, Hasan Ali and of course, Darren Sammy.

The PSL kicks off February 20 and we're expecting a performance on this song now.

...................................


*Upswing in foreign cricketers for PSL 2020*
February 18, 2020
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1535239&display=popup&ref=plugin





The return of international cricket has been a slow process in Pakistan following an attack on the Sri Lanka team's bus in Lahore during a test series in 2009. — AP
Security concerns stopped foreign cricketers from touring Pakistan four years ago when the domestic Twenty20 tournament was launched, forcing organisers to stage the event on neutral turf in the United Arab Emirates.

When the 2020 edition of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) starts in Karachi on Thursday, Darren Sammy of the West Indies and Shane Watson of Australia will be among 36 foreign cricketers involved in the six franchises.

"Foreign players coming is a huge bonus for us," Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) Chief Executive Wasim Khan told the _Associated Press_. "It is a massive step forward because they clearly believe that its safe to be here for four to five weeks."

The return of international cricket has been a slow process following an attack on the Sri Lankan team's bus in Lahore during a test series in 2009.

For this T20 event, the PCB has worked with the Federation of International Cricketers Association and also shared its security plans with foreign stars to make them feel safe.

"We firmly believe that we are in a good position,” Wasim said. "We're delighted there are so many players coming here and its a great endorsement for us as a country."

Cricket went into isolation for more than six years after the attack near Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore in 2009.

There was a ray of hope in 2015 when Zimbabwe toured for a limited-overs series but it was not enough for Pakistan to host its first PSL tournament the following year,.

In 2017, the PSL final was played at a packed Gaddafi Stadium, in stark contrast to the group-stage matches that were contested in mostly empty venues in the UAE.

Over the next two years, Sri Lanka and the West Indies also played limited-overs matches in the country, and more PSL games were staged in Lahore and Karachi.

The PCB overcame another barrier when it hosted test matches last year in Pakistan for the first time in a decade. Pakistan successfully hosted two tests against Sri Lanka in December and, after a lot of negotiations, last month managed to convince Bangladesh to play a test in Rawalpindi.

All the cricket activities require heavy security surrounding the foreign teams, with the kind of armed security and road closures usually reserved for visiting heads of state.

Visiting players have had virtually no movement outside team hotels or match venues although a few Sri Lankan players went to a shopping mall while they stayed in the federal capital.

But Wasim believes that over time, the blanket security can be eased and players will feel more relaxed.

"Certainly its something that we are looking at," he said. "The more we play at home, the more confidence people have, the better it will become. We certainly can't sustain state-level security.”

"More freedom of movement for visiting players and ensuring costs for security don't overburden federal and local governments has to be balanced," Wasim said, "with making sure we never become complacent and we provide the right level of security".

In a bid to reassure cricket officials from countries such as Australia, England, New Zealand and South Africa about the security situation, Pakistan invited the Marylebone Cricket Club (MCC), the guardians of the laws of cricket, for limited-overs matches in Lahore.

Led by former Sri Lankan captain Kumar Sangakkara, who is also the MCC president, the players have had VIP level security, which is a slightly lower level than that provided to Bangladesh and Sri Lankan squads for recent series.

"MCC have played golf [...] so we've given them a level of freedom which under VIP status you can afford. Certainly that's something that we wish to moving forward as well," Wasim said.

Sangakkara has also backed the country's efforts to resume international cricket.

"Security is always a major concern everywhere in the world," Sangakkara said. "In Pakistan, I think the steps that have been taken over the past few years have instilled great amounts of confidence in cricketing nations beyond the shores of Pakistan and slowly but surely that confidence is building up."

"The more times international sides tour, the stronger that message becomes [making it] harder to ignore."

And Wasim believes the need for Pakistan to host international cricket series in neutral countries is closer to ending.

"There's no reason for us to play anywhere else now," Wasim said. "Cricket has firmly resumed within the country and we fully expect this to be the way moving forward."


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020 trophy unveiled at Karachi's National Stadium*

February 19, 2020







PSL team captains and PCB officials pose with the trophy. — Photo: Twitter




Squash legend Jahangir Khan and franchise captains pose with the PSL 2020 trophy. — Courtesy Karachi Kings Twitter




PSL team captains and PCB officials pose with the trophy. — Photo: Twitter




Squash legend Jahangir Khan and franchise captains pose with the PSL 2020 trophy. — Courtesy Karachi Kings Twitter




PSL team captains and PCB officials pose with the trophy. — Photo: Twitter

The HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 trophy was unveiled at the National Stadium in Karachi on Wednesday, in what was the first-ever trophy unveiling ceremony for the tournament on Pakistani soil.

Squash icon Jahangir Khan brought the glittering trophy to the stadium before unveiling it alongside Pakistan Cricket Board Chairman Ehsan Mani and other officials.

Captains of the PSL franchises and their owners were also present on the occasion.

The trophy has been designed by UK-based based Ottewill Silversmiths. It has a crescent and star representing Pakistan and multi-coloured strips of enamel representing the vibrant culture of the country.

It is 65 centimetres long and weighs eight kilogrammes.



The trophy will be used in all future events of the PSL and the names of every year's winning team will be engraved on it.

The fifth edition of the PSL will be played from Feb 20 to March 22 in four cities — Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi and Multan.

*'Incredible' interest*
PCB Chairman Mani while addressing media after the ceremony said the promise made by the board to the country was today being fulfilled with the entire PSL being staged in Pakistan.

He thanked Jahangir Khan for unveiling the trophy, saying the spirit of cricket mandates that "excellence should be recognised".

He said the ongoing year was "one of the heaviest seasons in Pakistan cricket's history", with a total of 190 matches having been played.





The PSL 2020 trophy. — Courtesy PCB


Mani said although the PCB itself was going through a "transitional stage", its focus is "simply to make PCB a professional and highly efficient organisation working completely transparently".

He said the interest surrounding PSL 2020 had been "incredible" around the world, with more than 450 players registering to be considered for the event.

Although only 36 were chosen by the six franchises, "it reflects the confidence of the foreign teams to come and play in Pakistan".

Mani sought to reassure people who he said complain about the "inconvenience" and "expenses" of the league, saying these were short-term issues. He said in the long term the tournament will send a message to the world that "Pakistan is safe to play."

He said the PSL also promotes domestic tourism, with thousands of visitors supporting the local economies of the cities where the matches are held.

Terming PSL Pakistan's "largest cricketing event", Mani revealed that the PCB plans to bid to host International Cricket Council (ICC) events between 2023 and 2031. "We want to show the ICC and all the countries that Pakistan has the capability and depth to hold ICC events," he said, adding that the PCB will bid "aggressively" for the said events.

He also announced that the PCB hopes to hold PSL matches in Peshawar as well next year, if the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa completes the stadium being built for the purpose.

Peshawar Zalmi owner Javed Afridi thanked the media and the corporate sector for supporting the PSL teams. He said the franchise had put in a request to the president to grant Zalmi skipper Darren Sammy honorary citizenship of Pakistan and requested Mani to pursue it personally so that the application is approved.

Karachi Kings owner Salman Iqbal in his comments said they were waiting for the day when all PSL matches would be held in Pakistan, which has now arrived. He said the players will get to experience the true "home ground feeling" in this year's tournament.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

ghazi52 said:


> *PSL 2020: Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Aima Baig, Sajjad Ali to perform at opening ceremony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: File
> 
> KARACHI: As many as 350 artists will perform at the opening ceremony of PSL 2020, which will be held at Karachi’s National Stadium on Thursday.
> 
> The metropolitan city is expected to be set alight as artists from different music genres – Sufi, pop, rock, bhangra and folk – will come together to perform at what will be the biggest opening ceremony in the history of the HBL PSL.
> 
> Thousands of fans in the stadium will be on the edge of their seats and millions around the globe will be glued to their television sets as world renowned artists like Abrar-ul-Haq, Aima Baig, Abu Mohammad, Fareed Ayaz, Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Sajjad Ali, Sanam Marvi and rock band Soch embellish the ceremony with their breath-taking performances.
> 
> Ali Azmat, Arif Lohar, Haroon and Asim Azhar will perform HBL PSL 2020’s anthem "Tayyar Hain". The glittery ceremony, which will be held before the opening match of the tournament between defending champions Quetta Gladiators and two-time champion Islamabad United, will also include riveting acts and a spectacular fireworks show.
> 
> “It is only befitting that a grand and glamorous opening ceremony is held to welcome Pakistan’s very own PSL in the country. We have brought together all the top artists in the country to set the tone of what will be an epic tournament," PCB Director Commercial, Babar Hamid, said.
> 
> The ceremony, which will be approximately an hour long, will kick-off at 6.45pm. The toss for the first match will be held at 8.30pm, while the much-anticipated first ball of the HBL PSL 2020 will be delivered at 9pm.
> 
> Jahangir Khan to bring trophy to stadium
> 
> For what will be the first-ever trophy unveiling ceremony on the Pakistani soil, squash legend Jahangir Khan will bring the PSL 2020 trophy at the National Stadium, Karachi, on Wednesday, 19 February, for its unveiling.
> 
> Jahangir, in an international-styled ceremony, will carry the silverware to the field of play and hand it over to the defending captain Sarfaraz Ahmed – of Quetta Gladiators – after which the brand new trophy will be unveiled by PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani in the presence of six franchise owners and captains.
> 
> For his extraordinary achievements in squash courts all over the world, Jahangir’s name has become synonymous to the game. The great Pakistani athlete holds a record for the longest winning streak for any sportsman with 555 consecutive wins over almost six years.





AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> My home Town needs a team



Am i not correct to say, What a Marvelous Demonstration of "black money aka haram di kamai"


----------



## ghazi52

*'Tayyar Hain': PSL 2020 kicks off in Karachi with elaborate show of music, colour and patriotism*
February 20, 2020








Performers decked in neon lights dazzle at the opening ceremony of the PSL 2020 opening ceremony. — DawnNewsTv








Traditional colours on full display as PSL 2020 opening ceremony. — Photo courtesy PSL Twitter










Accompanied by a vibrant fireworks display, Ali Azmat, Arif Lohar, Haroon and Asim Azhar, concluded the festivities with an explosive performance of the PSL 2020 anthem. — DawnNewsTv








Performers decked in neon lights dazzle at the opening ceremony of the PSL 2020 opening ceremony. — DawnNewsTv

The opening ceremony of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 — the first edition to take place entirely on home ground — took place at Karachi’s National Stadium on Thursday.

Accompanied by a vibrant fireworks display in the background, Ali Azmat, Arif Lohar, Haroon and Asim Azhar, concluded the festivities with an explosive performance of the PSL 2020 anthem _Tayyar Hain_, before clearing the field for the first match of the tournament between the Quetta Gladiators and Islamabad United.

The show began with the national anthem, before a small army of drummers and trumpeters, dressed in the national colours, kicked the ceremony into high gear by performing an instrumental version of the official PSL 2020 anthem.

Taking the stage after the performance, singer Fakhre Alam invited Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah to say a few words.

Congratulating the people of Karachi, the chief minister stated that in the past, he had asked the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to stage at least a single match in Karachi.





Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah. — DawnNewsTV


"But it was not possible at the time," he said, adding that the credit for the opening ceremony goes entirely to the people of Karachi. Thanking the PCB, he called for the people to show the world the true spirit of Karachi.

Meanwhile, PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani stated that in 2019 the board had promised that the entirety of the tournament will be staged in Pakistan, and today the board has fulfilled that promise.

"Next year, we will try to include Peshawar in the league," he said, adding that the entire credit for the league goes to cricket lovers residing in Pakistan.

Thanking the provincial governments of Punjab and Sindh, as well as law enforcement agencies, the chairman said that none of this would have been possible without their cooperation.

Mani also welcomed foreign players to the country, and called on the people to send a message to the world that "Pakistan is ready".

The first performance of the night, a dazzling display of local talent and tradition, was a Sufi medley featuring singer Sanam Marvi, qawwals Fareed Ayaz and Abu Mohammad, and the band Soch.

Taking the stage, pop singer Sajjad Ali performed a mashup of his greatest hits, including _Babia_ and _Soni Lag Di_, to a packed stadium.






Aima Baig performs at the PSL 2020 ceremony. — DawnNewsTV


Taking things up a notch, Aima Baig, accompanied by performers brandishing umbrellas decked with neon lights, won the crowd over with her upbeat song.

Following these performances, Fakhre Alam called the representatives of all the PSL teams, including "honorary" Pakistani Darren Sammy, to the stage to take an oath to "follow and respect the rules of the league and to play with respect and integrity, endeavouring to serve as role models for people around the world".








Singer Abrarul Haq. — DawnNewsTV


Following the oath, singer Abrarul Haq, dubbed the "undisputed king of _bhangra_" by the hosts, had the crowd on their feet as he jumped off the stage onto an awaiting rickshaw-type vehicle, urging the people to show their enthusiasm.









Rahat Fateh Ali Khan. DawnNewsTV


But, perhaps the most awaited performance of the night was that of qawwal Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, who did exactly what he does best by belting his heart out in front of an adoring crowd.

The tournament will be the biggest draw in the country for the next four weeks.

Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi and Multan will share 34 matches featuring the six franchise-based teams. The remaining four sides are the 2017 winners Peshawar Zalmi, Karachi Kings, Lahore Qalandars and Multan Sultans.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Was watching PSL on Willow TV indians kept showing their own IPL commercial in middle of PSL league
and then to top it off , the last over the broadcast died

When it started match was over

Rediculous

Difference between PTV and Willow TV broadcast was higher HD content on Willow TV but the , end botch of broadcast not happy how the stream died in key moment

Too bad the broadcaste for PTV is not 1080p or higher definition , it was pretty good on Willow TV


----------



## ghazi52

*Azam, Hasnain lead Gladiators to victory over United*
Khalid H. Khan
Updated February 21, 2020





Islamabad United bat against Quetta Gladiators.—Tahir Jamal / White Star


KARACHI: The opening fixture of the fifth HBL Pakistan Super League on Thursday had everything to entertain a rather disappointing crowd at the National Stadium after a lackluster music show.

The night finally culminated in a blaze of fireworks on the back of a remarkable knock by Azam Khan as Quetta Gladiators launched their defence of the title with a scrappy three-wicket victory over two-time former champions Islamabad United.

Azam, the 21-year-old son of ex-Pakistan captain and Quetta head coach Moin Khan, displayed amazing power-hitting to rescue his side from a precarious 26-3 with a brilliant contribution of 59 in only his second T20 appearance. The Gladiators got over the line with nine balls to spare.

The stocky right-hander replicated former Pakistan great Inzamam-ul-Haq with a series of power-packed strokes to strike five fours and three sixes during his 33-ball knock. He added 62 in 40 deliveries with captain Sarfraz Ahmed (21) and 40 in 18 with Mohammad Nawaz (23 off 13) before Ben Cutting brought smiles in the Quetta dugout by effortlessly lifting new Islamabad skipper Shadab Khan over the long off fence for the winning stroke.

Earlier, a devastating spell by pacer Mohammad Hasnain put Islamabad United on the back foot from the start of their innings. His fearsome pace and nagging length brought him a match-winning haul of 4-25 and the Man of the Match award . He was ably supported by Cutting (3-31). The Hasnain-Cutting duo triggered a dramatic Islamabad United collapse after Sarfraz stuck to his formula of bowling first upon winning the toss. The opening ceremony forced the game to start 5 minutes late.

Dawid Malan, the 30-year-old South African-born England left-hander, bludgeoned the first individual half-century of PSL V with a monstrous hit against T20 debutant spinner Abdul Nasir over the midwicket boundary.

But Quetta continued to chip away as Islamabad kept losing momentum, both in terms of the run rate and wickets. A position of ascendancy soon descended into a tale of despondency as the two-time champions nosedived from 106-2 after 11 overs to 168 all out at the beginning of the final over. They lost the last eight wickets for an addition of just 62 runs.

Malan’s innings of 62 off 40 deliveries, featuring five boundaries and three sixes, was terminated by Cutting, the Australian seamer who forced the left-hander to loft a catch to Roy inside the long-off boundary in the 15th over.

And the only significant partnership was provided by Malan and Hussain Talat, who together put on 68 in 44 balls for the fourth wicket.

The blooper on the first night of the competition came during the very second ball of the second half when umpire Faisal Afridi marked his PSL debut by not adjudging Jason Roy out, only to find his verdict overturned after Islamabad skipper Shadab Khan asked for a review.

_Published in Dawn, February 21st, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020:*

* Peshawar Zalmi go down fighting against Karachi Kings*








KARACHI: Despite a brave effort by aggressive batsman Liam Livingstone and captain Darren Sammy, Peshawar Zalmi went down fighting as Karachi Kings emerged victorious by ten runs in the final over in the second match of the Pakistan Super League 2020 here at the National Stadium on Friday.

Earlier, Peshawar Zalmi stumbled in their bid to chase down an impressive 202-runs target handed to them by the Karachi Kings after they were put into bat by the 'Yellow Storm' earlier on Friday at the National Stadium in Karachi.

In-form Babar Azam top scored with 78 from 56 balls while skipper Imad Wasim blasted a 30-ball 50 to help the Kings set Peshawar Zalmi a daunting target of 202.

Zalmi then lost two early wickets to Kings' Chris Jordan, who took down Tom Banton (13 off 13) and Haider Ali (4 off 3) in the third over of the innings.

Zalmi were 39 for the loss of 2 at the end of the fifth over, with Kamran Akmal and Shoaib Malik at the crease.

It seemed hard for Zalmi to bounce back after Delport bowled the in-form and dangerous Kamran Akmal. With four wickets down and a required run-rate that seems to be becoming steeper with each over, winning the match will prove an uphill task for Zalmi.

Earlier, Peshawar Zalmi had won the toss and decided to field first in the second match of the fifth edition of Pakistan Super League (PSL), being hosted at the National Stadium in Karachi.

Babar Azam looked in supreme touch and scored half century, helping his team set a big target for the opponents.

Sharjeel Khan hit a couple of sixes before scooping one to Hassan Ali at long on. Cameron Delport too was in aggressive mode and scored 20 runs.

For live streaming visit the Geo Super website at: Geosuper.tv

Peshawar Zalmi are one-time winners of the PSL, as they won the coveted PSL trophy in the second edition in 2017. They have been the runners-up for the last two consecutive years, 2018 and 2019.

On the other side, Karachi Kings have not been able to win the tournament nor have they ever been runners-up. They achieved the fourth position in the first and the fourth editions, in 2016 and 2019, and were placed third in two successive editions, 2017 and 2018.

In today's match, both teams are balanced, but the Zalmi are looking a better side on the basis of their past performance, with one trophy and two second spots in the tournament.

Addressing a presser before the match, captains of both sides expressed their confidence of getting off to a winning start. “The pitches in Pakistan create a lot of excitement and I see the best bowling team will win this tournament,” said Sammy.

“No doubt Peshawar are a very good side but we also have a solid combination and we will try to deliver tomorrow,” Imad told a news conference on Thursday.

Karachi Kings: Chadwick Walton, Babar Azam, Sharjeel Khan, Iftikhar Ahmed, Cameron Delport, Mohammad Rizwan, Imad Wasim, Umaid Asif, Mohammad Amir, Chris Jordan and Arshad Iqbal.

Peshawar Zalmi: Tom Banton, Liam Livingstone, Kamran Akmal, Haider Ali, Mohammad Mohsin, Shoaib Malik, Darren Sammy, Liam Dawson, Wahab Riaz, Hasan Ali and Rahat Ali.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AsianLion

Quality of Cricket and competition is far better in PSL than in any other league in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kamral Akmal hits first PSL 5 ton as Peshawar Zalmi clinch 6-wicket victory over Gladiators*

February 22, 2020









Captain Darren Sammy, after winning the toss, said that the pitch has been favouring bowlers and thus the team will bowl first. — DawnNewsTV







Gladiators' Shane Watson was the first casualty of the day. — PSL Twitter

Peshawar Zalmi clinched a 6-wicket victory over the Quetta Gladiators in the fourth match of the Pakistan Super League 2020 at Karachi's National Stadium on Saturday.

Zalmi star Kamran Akmal scored the first century of the tournament, getting 101 runs from 54 balls on the scoreboard before stumbling on the 55th delivery.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
· 1h

Replying to @thePSLt20
Time as always for our #AwamiPressConference. Kamran Akmal will be speaking for @PeshawarZalmi. Send in your questions in a reply to this tweet. #QGvPZ #HBLPSLV




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20

Player of the match - - KAMRAN AKMAL#QGvPZ #HBLPSLV






The Gladiators had set Zalmi a 149-run target at the end of the first innings.

Jason Roy was the highest scorer for the Gladiators taking 73 runs from 57 balls not out, keeping a steady head till the end of the first innings.

Gladiators' Shane Watson was the first casualty early on in the day, managing to score only eight runs from 10 balls before being sent back to the pavilion by Wahab Riaz. Meanwhile, Ahmed Shehzad was also sent packing, scoring 12 runs from 12 balls.




PeshawarZalmi

✔@PeshawarZalmi

ITS ALL OVER




ZALMI WIN #PSLClasico WITH A HUGE SIX BY @liaml4893



@HuaweiMobilePK #Zalmi #YellowStorm #HBLPSLV #TayyarHain





Peshawar Zalmi had earlier won the toss and decided to field first in the fourth game of Pakistan Super League 2020.

Captain Darren Sammy, after winning the toss, said that the pitch has been favouring bowlers and thus the team will bowl first.

Gladiators' captain Sarfaraz Ahmed said that he would have chosen to bowl first as well, but that his team would try and put up a big total and defend it in the second innings.

*Teams*
Peshawar Zalmi


Tom Banton
Liam Livingstone
Kamran Akmal
Haider Ali
Mohammad Mohsin
Shoaib Malik
Darren Sammy
Liam Dawson
Wahab Riaz
Hasan Ali
Rahat Ali
Quetta Gladiators


Jason Roy
Ahmed Shehzad
Shane Watson
Abdul Nasir
Sarfaraz Ahmed (C and wk)
Mohammad Nawaz
Ben Cutting, Azam Khan
Sohail Khan
Mohammad Hasnain
Fawad Ahmed


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Why is Ahmed Godial fired?


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Sultans 31-0 after 5 overs in PSL clash against Islamabad United*
Dawn.com
February 22, 2020






Islamabad United won the toss and elected to bowl first against Multan Sultans. — DawnNewsTV
Multan Sultans are 31-0 at the end of five overs against Islamabad United in their 2020 Pakistan Super League match at Lahore's Gaddafi Stadium.

United earlier won the toss and elected to bowl first against the Sultans.

This the fifth fixture of the fifth edition of PSL.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1231214847637020674

All set for our second match today? @IsbUnited take on @MultanSultans today in Lahore. Multan will be batting first after Islamabad won the toss. Who do you think will win? #IUvMS #HBLPSLV





348
8:51 AM - Feb 22, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

47 people are talking about this





In the opening match of the tournament, two-time champions United were defeated by Quetta Gladiators by three wickets. Underdogs Sultans, meanwhile, won their encounter with Lahore Qalandars by five wickets on Friday.

Will Islamabad United rally from their first loss and win against the Sultans?
YesNo
VoteView Results



Teams:

Islamabad United: C Munro, L Ronchi†, DJ Malan, Hussain Talat, CA Ingram, Asif Ali, Shadab Khan (C), Faheem Ashraf, Amad Butt, Muhammad Musa, Akif Javed

Multan Sultans: Shan Masood (C), JM Vince, MM Ali, RR Rossouw, Zeeshan Ashraf†, Khushdil Shah, Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir, Mohammad Ilyas, Imran Tahir, Mohammad Irfan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Sultans have set a 165-run target for Islamabad United to chase in their 2020 Pakistan Super League match at Lahore's Gaddafi Stadium.

After being sent in to bat, the Sultans finished with a score of 164-8 at the end of their allotted 20 overs.

The Shan Masood-led team had started off its batting strong, amassing 31 runs at the end of five overs without any losses.

In the sixth over, however, skipper Shan was caught by Muhammad Musa off Faheem Ashraf.

The 10th over brought more trouble for the Sultans, with Amad Butt dismissing both Moeen Ali and Rilee Rossouw. Butt went on to also claim the wickets of JM Vince and Sohail Tanvir.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1231214847637020674

All set for our second match today? @IsbUnited take on @MultanSultans today in Lahore. Multan will be batting first after Islamabad won the toss. Who do you think will win? #IUvMS #HBLPSLV




United earlier won the toss and elected to bowl first against the Sultans.

This is the fifth fixture of the fifth edition of PSL.

In the opening match of the tournament, two-time champions United were defeated by Quetta Gladiators by three wickets. Underdogs Sultans, meanwhile, won their encounter with Lahore Qalandars by five wickets on Friday.


----------



## Kambojaric

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 607615



Am Lahori so supporting them but man have no hope for them  mast raho qalandars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kamran Akmal whacked 13 fours and four sixes during his 55-ball 101 Pakistan Super League







5th Match (N), Pakistan Super League at Lahore, Feb 22 2020





MS
164/8





IU
129/1 (13/20 ov, target 165)
United need 44 runs in 48 balls. RRR: 5.5


*LIVE - Islamabad United v Multan Sultans*






....

*Darren Sammy to become honorary citizen of Pakistan*


*



*
Darren Sammy goes traditional after Peshawar Zalmi's PSL title win in 2017 AFP via Getty Images

Darren Sammy has played a major role in the return of top-flight cricket to Pakistan, and the country has decided to express its gratitude in style, by extending an honorary citizenship to the former West Indies captain. Arif Alvi, the Pakistan president, has signed off on the same, and Sammy will also receive the Nishan-e-Pakistan, the country's top civilian award, on March 23 in Islamabad.

The idea of the honorary citizenship was initiated by Javed Afridi, the owner of Peshawar Zalmi, the team Sammy has represented since the start of the PSL in 2016. The PCB followed up on it with the federal government in light of Sammy's "invaluable contribution to cricket in Pakistan".

St Lucian Sammy, 36, has been Zalmi's premier marquee player from the beginning of the PSL. Ahead of the second edition, Shahid Afridi, who led the team in the first season, stepped down and handed the reins to Sammy, and he has led them since - they won the title in 2017 and were the losing finalists in 2018 and 2019.

More than that, though, it's Sammy's support to the Pakistan cause that has endeared him to people in the country. He was the first to agree to tour Pakistan when the PCB wanted to bring the PSL final to the country.

Then, when an ICC World XI was lined up tour Pakistan for three T20Is in September 2017, Sammy - a part of that squad - spoke to the other tourists as part of a security briefing.

At the time, he had said, "I did brief them quickly about my experience in Lahore for the PSL final. We've had the best security team, who have also briefed them. Like I said before, it's important. I get to play in front of my fans in St Lucia and around the world and we see how passionate they are, and to get an opportunity after so long, they are all happy to be part of that process.

"First thing I said to guys after the PSL final - apart from all the security and the protocol - once I stepped on the field, it felt like playing in St Lucia. That is my honest experience - the crowd were just hungry for cricket, to see their icons and role models play in the game. That is what it felt like. That is what I briefed the players when the coach [Andy Flower] asked me about my experience."


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Sultans
164/8





Islamabad United
165/2 (16.4/20 over, target 165)


*United* won by 8 wickets (with 20 balls remaining)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Azam Khan's 46-run knock helps Quetta Galdiators beat Karachi Kings by 5 wickets*

February 23, 2020







Karachi Kings won the toss on Sunday and opted to bat first against Quetta Gladiators in their PSL 2020 match at National Stadium, Karachi. — DawnNewsTV








Quetta Gladiators Sarfaraz Ahmed (R) celebrates with teammates after running out Karachi Kings Imad Wasim (C) during the Pakistan Super League (PSL) T20 cricket match between Karachi Kings and Quetta Gladiators in the National Cricket Stadium in Karachi on February 23, 2020. — AFP





Spectators cheer for Karachi Kings in clash against Quetta Gladiators at National Stadium, Karachi. — Photo courtesy PSL Twitter account







Quetta Gladiators maintain upper hand as Kings lose wickets in quick succession. — Photo courtesy PSL Twitter account

Quetta Gladiators won their contest against Karachi Kings in Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 by five wickets at National Stadium, Karachi on Sunday.

The defending PSL champions chased the paltry target of 157 runs in 19 overs, with five wickets remaining.

Azam Khan stood out with his impressive 46-run knock, during which he struck four boundaries and two sixes. Imad Wasim and Chris Jordan both picked one wicket apiece.

Gladiators' running skills came under the spotlight as three of their batsmen, including Shane Watson (27), Azam and Jason Roy (17), were run-out.

Watson's wicket was an early setback for the defending champions. They seemed to be headed towards a meltdown when they lost Roy and Ahmed Shehzad (11) in quick succession.

The team stabilised after Gladiators skipper Sarfaraz joined Azam on the crease.

*Karachi Kings' innings*
The Kings wrapped up their innings at 156 at the loss of nine wickets. Defending champions Gladiators maintained an upper hand by restricting runs and picking up quick wickets.

Mohammad Hasnain took three wickets for 33 in his four overs. With 29 runs of 27 balls, Alex Hales was Kings' highest scorer.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
Replying to @thePSLt20
STAT ALERT@KarachiKingsARY scored 113 runs off the first 17 overs of their innings (RR 6.64) before exploding into life in the last three overs, plundering 33 runs (RR 11) to lift their total to 156. #KKvQG #HBLPSLV







PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20

INNINGS SUMMARY #KKvQG #HBLPSLV





70
6:04 AM - Feb 23, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Babar Azam helped the team put early runs on the scoreboard before being bowled out at 26. Sharjeel Khan was also sent back to the stands for just six runs.

CS Delport (22) fell to Sohail Khan in the 10th over, while Hales was ousted by Hasnain in the 14th over.

Karachi Kings skipper Imad Wasim (8) was run out by Gladiators' captain Sarfaraz Ahmed in the 17th over.

Hasnain had earlier gotten rid of Chadwick Walton, who only scored one run.

Earlier, the Karachi Kings won the toss and opted to bat first.

The Kings won their first match of the fifth edition of PSL after defeating Peshawar Zalmi by 10 runs on Friday.

The Gladiators secured their first win in the opening match of PSL 2020 against Islamabad United. On Saturday, however, they were defeated by Zalmi by six wickets.


*Squads:*

*Karachi Kings:* 

Imad Wasim (c), Aamer Yamin, Ali Khan, Arshad Iqbal, Awais Zia, Babar Azam, Cameron Delport, Alex Hales, Iftikhar Ahmed, Chris Jordan, Mitchell McClenaghan, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Rizwan, Sharjeel Khan, Umaid Asif, Umer Khan, Usama Mir, Chadwick Walton


*Quetta Gladiators:
*
Sarfaraz Ahmed (c), Shane Watson, Abdul Nasir, Ahmed Shehzad, Ahsan Ali, Arish Ali Khan, Azam Khan, Ben Cutting, Fawad Ahmed, Khurram Manzoor, Tymal Mills, Mohammad Hasnain, Mohammad Nawaz, Naseem Shah, Keemo Paul, Jason Roy, Sohail Khan, Umar Akmal


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars
89/1 * (10/20 over)






Islamabad United

United chose to field. CRR: 8.9










...............................................
*Pakistan Super League Table - 2020*


*Pakistan Super League*

*TEAM* .................. *M* ...... *W * *L* *T* *N/R* *PT* *NRR* *FOR* *AGAINST*



1

Quetta Gladiators 3 ..... 2 1 0 0 4 0.124 476/57.3 477/58.3
2

Islamabad United 2 ......... 1 1 0 0 2 0.381 333/36.4 335/38.3
3

Peshawar Zalmi 2 ...... 1 1 0 0 2 0.21 344/38.3 349/40.0
4

Multan Sultans 2 ...... 1 1 0 0 2 0.197 306/36.1 303/36.4
5

Karachi Kings 2 ...... 1 1 0 0 2 0.002 357/40.0 348/39.0
6

Lahore Qalandars 1 ....... 0 1 0 0 0 -1.884 138/20.0 142/16.1



Standings are updated with the completion of each game.


M: The number of matches played.
W: The number of matches won.
L: The number of matches lost.
T: The number of matches tied.
N/R: The number of matches abandoned.
PT: Number of points awarded.
NRR: Net Run Rate


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great game !!! Lahore vs Islamabad right to the last ball
excellent excitement

Great new discovery in Musa very determined last stand from 2 Pakistanis tail-enders





Without a doubt the composure at end to build 19-20 runs at #9 won the match for Islamabad a positive discovery for Tournament

Originally thought it was a player from Newzeland or Australia playing in bowler position later realized it was a local Pakistani Bowler coming in and closing out the game confidently 

Amazing to see the games being played full stadium and electric Atmosphere
would be nice to see how many people are attending the games

100% better then playing in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................


*As happened in previous editions, Lahore Qalandars again are proving to be unfortunate losing both their matches they so far played in this tournament.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well at least they are scoring over 180 runs , but overall they lack discipline to control opposing teams
even with an inform bowler like Afridi (Shaheen) 

Just missing a 2nd quality strike bowler


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL squads, schedule, fixtures, time table, time and venues*


The fifth edition of Pakistan’s franchise T20 tournament, Pakistan Super League (PSL), is set to begin from Thursday (February 20). The tournament is scheduled to take place between 20 February 2020 and 22 March 2020.










Six franchise teams – Islamabad United, Karachi Kings, Lahore Qalandars, Multan Sultans, Peshawar Zalmi, and Quetta Gladiators – will contest for the title. Several players playing in the IPL 2020 will be seen in action at the PSL.

All the games will be played at four venues – Gaddafi Stadium (Lahore), National Stadium (Karachi), Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium (Rawalpindi), and Multan Cricket Stadium (Multan). the playoffs, including the final, are scheduled to take place in Lahore.


*Pakistan Super League 2020 All Team Squads and Players List*

*Peshawar Zalmi*


Darren Sammy (c), Kamran Akmal (wk), Aamir Ali, Hasan Ali, Rahat Ali, Haider Ali Khan, Adil Amin, Umar Amin, Tom Banton (wk), Carlos Brathwaite, Liam Dawson, Lewis Gregory, Imam-ul-Haq, Amir Khan, Liam Livingstone, Shoaib Malik, Mohammad Mohsin, Kieron Pollard, Wahab Riaz.

*Quetta Gladiators*

Sarfraz Ahmed (c & wk), Fawad Ahmed, Umar Akmal, Ahsan Ali, Ben Cutting, Mohammad Hasnain, Arish Ali Khan, Azam Khan, Sohail Khan, Khurram Manzoor, Zahid Mehmood, Tymal Mills, Abdul Nasir, Mohammad Nawaz, Keemo Paul, Jason Roy, Naseem Shah, Ahmed Shehzad, Shane Watson.

*Islamabad United*

Shadab Khan (c), Faheem Ashraf, Asif Ali, Saif Badar, Amad Butt, Zafar Gohar, Rizwan Hussain, Colin Ingram, Akif Javed, Musa Khan, Dawid Malan, Colin Munro, Rumman Raees, Luke Ronchi (wk), Ahmed Safi Abdullah, Phil Salt, Dale Steyn, Hussain Talat.
*
Karachi Kings*

Imad Wasim (c), Iftikhar Ahmed, Mohammad Amir, Umaid Asif, Babar Azam, Cameron Delport, Alex Hales, Arshad Iqbal, Chris Jordan, Sharjeel Khan, Ali Khan, Umer Khan, Mitch McClenaghan, Usama Mir, Mohammad Rizwan (wk), Chadwick Walton, Aamir Yamin, Awais Zia.
*
Multan Sultans*

Shan Masood (c), Moeen Ali, Shahid Afridi, Fabian Allen, Zeeshan Ashraf, Bilawal Bhatti, Ravi Bopara, Mohammad Ilyas, Mohammad Irfan, Junaid Khan, Wayne Madsen, Rohail Nazir (wk), Rilee Rossouw, Usman Qadir, Ali Shafiq, Khushdil Shah, Imran Tahir, Sohail Tanvir, James Vince.
*
Lahore Qalandars*

Sohail Akhtar (c), Shaheen Afridi, Jaahid Ali, Salman Butt, Ben Dunk (wk), Mohammad Faizan, Mohammad Hafeez, Dilbar Hussain, Chris Lynn, Samit Patel, Seekkuge Prasanna, Farzan Raja, Haris Rauf, Usman Shinwari, Dane Vilas (wk), David Wiese, Fakhar Zaman.
*


Pakistan Super League 2020 Schedule
*

20 Feb – Quetta Gladiators v Islamabad United, National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

21 Feb – Karachi Kings v Peshawar Zalmi, National Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Lahore Qalandars v Multan Sultans, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

22 Feb – Quetta Gladiators v Peshawar Zalmi, National Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Islamabad United v Multan Sultans, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

23 Feb – Karachi Kings v Quetta Gladiators, National Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Lahore Qalandars v Islamabad United, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

26 Feb – Multan Sultans v Peshawar Zalmi, Multan Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

27 Feb – Islamabad United v Quetta Gladiators, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

28 Feb – Multan Sultans v Karachi Kings, Multan Cricket Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Peshawar Zalmi v Lahore Qalandars, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

29 Feb – Multan Sultans v Quetta Gladiators, Multan Cricket Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Islamabad United v Peshawar Zalmi, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

1 Mar – Islamabad United v Karachi Kings, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

2 Mar – Peshawar Zalmi v Karachi Kings, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

3 Mar – Quetta Gladiators v Lahore Qalandars, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

4 Mar – Islamabad United v Lahore Qalandars, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

5 Mar – Peshawar Zalmi v Quetta Gladiators, Pindi Cricket Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

6 Mar – Karachi Kings v Multan Sultans, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

7 Mar – Peshawar Zalmi v Islamabad United, Pindi Cricket Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Lahore Qalandars v Quetta Gladiators, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

8 Mar – Multan Sultans v Islamabad United, Pindi Cricket Stadium (2:00 PM PST)

Lahore Qalandars v Karachi Kings, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

10 Mar – Lahore Qalandars v Peshawar Zalmi, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

11 Mar – Quetta Gladiators v Multan Sultans, Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

12 Mar – Karachi Kings v Lahore Qalandars, National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

13 Mar – Peshawar Zalmi v Multan Sultans, National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

14 Mar – Karachi Kings v Islamabad United, National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

15 Mar – Multan Sultans v Lahore Qalandars, Gaddafi Stadium (2:00 pm PST)

Quetta Gladiators v Karachi Kings, National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

17 Mar – Qualifier (1 v 2), National Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

18 Mar – Eliminator 1 (3 v 4), Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

20 Mar – Eliminator 2 (loser Qualifier v winner Eliminator 1), Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)

22 Mar – Final (TBC v TBC), Gaddafi Stadium (7:00 PM PST)


----------



## ghazi52

.......


----------



## ghazi52

..............................


*PSL drops ‘Khel Ja Dil Se’ featuring Fawad Khan, Aima Baig and others*
By Maheen Sabeeh






Cricket fever across the country is at its height as cricket has come home with Pakistan Super League V being played from start to finish in the country. It has also multiplied the number of music releases dedicated to cricket.

Chief among those releases is ‘Khel Ja Dil Se,’ the latest PSL/Pepsi anthem, which opens with Fawad Khan against a completely dark backdrop. It’s just black, with Khan being the exception, as neon colours appear and disappear on him slowly.

Unlike ‘Tayyar Hain’, this one is more electronic, very much akin to the sound Xulfi and Fawad managed to create in ‘Uth Jaag’. In the video, Fawad fades out to be replaced by actor-singer Haroon Shahid against a colorful neon-meets-laser lights backdrop as he sings about moving beyond failure. Interspersed with these are shots of Pakistan’s cricketers. The voice changes, Kashmir’s Bilal Ali appears as cricketers walk through a hall of fame. Aima Baig’s appearance brings an electronic dance element into the mix as sick beats follow on. This is a completely opposite track from ‘Tayyar Hain’ and though it has its own generational value, this one is closer to being a single one can listen to beyond PSL V and that is a great success for music producer Xulfi, who has been admonished too much for ‘Tayyar Hain’ whereas both are different ideas of music.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Six PSL teams arrive in capital*

February 24, 2020






The teams will be given foolproof security. — Dawn/File


RAWALPINDI: Six cricket teams, including international players, participating in Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 will reach Islamabad today (Monday).

The teams will be given foolproof security.

Pakistan Rangers, local police, Quick Response Force, Special Branch personnel and traffic police will be deployed to ensure foolproof security for the teams.

Pakistan Rangers will be deployed at the hotel where the teams will be staying and on rooftops of buildings. They will be equipped with G-3/SMG, wireless sets and binoculars.

According to sources, Rangers officials (security division) will also be deployed along the route starting from the hotel where the players will stay to Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium. Eight PSL matches will be played from Feb 27 till March 8 at Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium.As part of the tightened security, combing of open areas will be carried out by police and Rangers while the Bomb Disposal Squad with special branch and army will conduct sweeping of the areas.

City Police Officer (CPO) Mohammad Ahsan Younus has been appointed the focal person for Rawalpindi police, while DSP (security) Sher Mohammad and Inspector (security) Ghulam Rasool have been assigned as focal persons for Islamabad police.

A separate security and traffic plan has also been chalked out by the Rawalpindi police.

During the matches, Cricket Stadium Road will be closed and traffic diverted to other roads.

Sharpshooters will be deployed on the rooftops of all buildings located around the cricket stadium and women police around the stadium.

Extra traffic wardens will also be deputed to ensure smooth flow of traffic in the city.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020: Javed Afridi announces free bus service for Peshawar Zalmi fans to and from Rawalpindi*








Peshawar Zalmi owner Javed Afridi tweeted on Monday that fans of the "Yellow Storm" who have bought tickets to see their team in action in Rawalpindi can travel to and from the city for free courtesy his bus service. 

Zalmi would run free bus service from Peshawar to Rawalpindi and then back to Peshawar on all of the team's matches in the city.

Peshawar Zalmi is set to play five consecutive games in Peshawar between 28th February to 7th March.

"The fans are the real strength of Peshawar Zalmi and we want to make sure that maximum of the fans from our base in Peshawar reach Rawalpindi comfortably to cheer for the team," Afridi said.




Javed Afridi

✔@JAfridi10
راولپنڈی میں شیڈول پشاور زلمی کے پانچ میچز کے لیے میچ والے دن پشاور سے رالپنڈی اور پھر واپسی کے لیے اسپیشل زلمی فینز Daewoo بسز چلائی جائی گی۔ تو پھر آپ سب ایک ساتھ پی ایس ایل انجوائے کرنے کو تیار ہی
ں؟ @ZalmiForce @ShopZalmi








4,265
6:40 AM - Feb 24, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

750 people are talking about this

"All the ticket holders for respective games will get free bus service," he added.

Peshawar Zalmi will play Lahore Qalandars on 28th February, Islamabad United on 29th, Karachi Kings on 2nd March, Quetta Gladiators on 5th March and 2nd leg's game Islamabad United on 7th March.

The franchise owner further said that large screens are also being installed in Peshawar where families can enjoy the live-action on the TV broadcasts.


----------



## ghazi52

*No 'official complaint' from Quetta over alleged Peshawar ball-tampering - PCB*

Quetta failed to make a formal complaint against Peshawar within the 48-hour window


----------



## El Sidd

Austerity cricket is just the best.

Will money laundering and other corrupt practices along with contracts awarded to Indians be investigated by FIA?

The government seems to be hell bent on helping Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Multan Cricket Stadium all decked up and ready to host PSL matches! It's one of the largest stadium in the country with 35000 capacity.








..


----------



## ghazi52

The Rawalpindi stadium


----------



## ghazi52

WED 26/2 - 09:00 AM EST
8th Match, (N) at Multan, Feb 26 2020




MS





PZ


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Festive atmosphere, excited fans set to welcome cricket back to Multan*

February 26, 2020







Multan was selected to host three matches while Rawalpindi and Karachi and Lahore were finalised as other venues. — AFP/File
After a long gap of 12 years, Multan is set to host a high-profile cricket match with home team Multan Sultans taking on Peshawar Zalmi in their HBL Pakistan Super League match on Wednesday.

After the Pakistan Cricket Board announced that the PSL will be staged in the country in its entirety, Multan was selected to host three matches while Rawalpindi — for the first time as well — and Karachi and Lahore were finalised as the other venues.

As the City of Saints expects three action packed fixtures featuring their home side, the atmosphere is festive. Huge signboards and promotional artwork have also been placed at different locations of the city.

With only three out of 34 PSL matches to be played at the venue, the fans’ desperate pursuit for tickets is another theme of cricket coming back to Multan

The PCB officials and local administration are under immense pressure due to the demand for tickets and hence it can be safely said that stands at the Multan Cricket Stadium are going to be filled to their capacity on matchdays.

The stadium, which was inaugurated has hosted high-profile international teams in the past. Pakistan have played the likes of West Indies, India and South Africa at the venue which is termed as the most beautiful in the country. Bangladesh were the last international side to visit in 2008.

Another special feature of the stadium is the proximity of the stands to the playing field, which provides fans the chance to experience cricket up close.

“People are hungry to watch cricket here,” Khurram, a former first-class cricketer from Multan told Dawn. However, he believed Multan should have been given at least five matches.

For Sanaullah, an avid cricket fan, it hasn’t been possible to manage a ticket costing Rs500 despite visiting several of the ticket purchase centres designated by the PCB.

Despite the difficulties, fans are hopeful Multan Sultans will put up a good show against Zalmi, Karachi Kings and Quetta Gladiators at home.

“God willing, Multan Sultans will be victorious in all three home matches,” an excited fan Rana Anjum said.

The Inzamam-ul-Haq, Fazal Mahmood, Imran Khan and Zaheer Abbas enclosures have seating facility, the remaining Wasim Akram, Ellahi Brothers and Mushtaq Ahmad Enclosures still need installation proper seats.

Unlike, Lahore, Karachi and Rawalpindi, the people of Multan are not facing much difficulty due to heavy security arrangements since the venue is located in the outskirts of the city.


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL V: Peshawar Zalmi set 124-run target for Multan Sultans after losing early wickets*

February 26, 2020









Multan Sultan captain Shan Masood and Peshawar Zalmi captain Darren Sammy at the Multan Stadium. — Peshawar Zalmi Twitter






A win for either team in today's match will take them atop the fledgling PSL standings. — Photo courtesy @PCB


Peshawar Zalmi have set a target of 124 runs for Multan Sultans as the city of saints hosts its first-ever Pakistan Super League (PSL) match.

Though Haider Ali looked in impressive form, making 47 runs off 27 balls, he couldn't find a steady partner in the batting lineup as wickets kept falling at the other end.

With the Zalmis failing to build momentum at any stage in the innings, the 2017 PSL winners were all out for 123, with nine balls to spare.

Tom Banton was an early casualty after a superb catch by Shahid Afridi in the middle of the first over, scoring only four runs from five balls.

Zalmi's golden boy Kamran Akmal was also sent back to the pavilion in the third over after being caught out by James Vince off Sohail Tanveer.




Multan Sultans

✔@MultanSultans
OUT! - 0.5 - M Irfan to T Banton

Watch ball by ball highlights at:https://cricingif.com/match/7392 #HBLPSLV #TayyarHain #MSvPZ@_cricingif




https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1232667890186366977
Shoaib Malik and Liam Livingstone were sent packing at the start of the fifth over by excellent bowling from Mohammad Ilyas.

Tanvir returned to dismiss Haider Ali, caught by Rilee Rossouw in the 11th over, and Hasan Ali, caught by Ilyas in the 17th over.

Earlier, the Sultans had won the toss and invited Zalmi to bat first as the PSL resumed after a two-day break at Multan Stadium.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20

Shan Masood has won the toss and @MultanSultans will be fielding first. Both teams playing unchanged XIs from their last match.#MSvPZ #HBLPSLV




https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1232663358136102912

A win for either team in today's match will take them atop the fledgling PSL standings, tied on four points with Islamabad United and holders Quetta Gladiators.

Multan opened the fifth PSL season with a victory against the Qalandars but suffered an eight-wicket thrashing from United in their second game.

Zalmi came into the game on the back of a morale-boosting six-wicket triumph over the Gladiators after losing their opener to the Kings. Kamran Akmal has been their standout performer so far, scoring a century against the Gladiators to help his side grab their first points of the season.

Teams:

MULTAN SULTANS:

Shan Masood (captain), James Vince, Moeen Ali, Rilee Rossouw, Zeeshan Ashraf, Khushdil Shah, Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Irfan, Imran Tahir, Sohail Tanvir, Ilyas Khan, Bilawal Bhatti, Ravi Bopara, Usman Qadir, Rohail Nazir.

PESHAWAR ZALMI: 

Darren Sammy (captain), Kamran Akmal, Haider Ali, Shoaib Malik, Tom Banton, Wahab Riaz, Liam Livingstone, Hasan Ali, Amir Khan, Mohammad Mohsin, Rahat Ali, Liam Dawson., Umar Amin, Imam-ul-Haq.


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators take on Islamabad United at Pindi Cricket Stadium*

Dawn.com
Updated February 27, 2020







Quetta Gladiators won the toss. — DawnNewsTv
Defending champions Quetta Gladiators have won the toss and have opted to field first as they take on two-time winners Islamabad United in the ninth match of the fifth edition of Pakistan Super League (PSL) taking place at Pindi Cricket Stadium on Thursday.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1233024085103382529

We are all set at Pindi Cricket Stadium. @TeamQuetta have won the toss and elected to field. @IsbUnited to bowl first. #IUvQG #HBLPSLV





457
8:40 AM - Feb 27, 2020

The two rivals are playing against each other exactly a week after the fifth edition got underway.

United is currently second, while the Gladiators are third on the PSL scoreboard. Both have won two matches out of a total of three played.

*Squads*

Islamabad United: 

Shadab Khan (c), Colin Munro, Luke Ronchi, Colin Ingram, Dawid Malan, Hussain Talat, Asif Ali, Faheem Ashraf, Ammad Butt, Ahmed Saifi Abdullah, Musa Khan


Quetta Gladiators: 

Sarfaraz Ahmed (c), Shane Watson, Abdul Nasir, Ahmed Shehzad, Ahsan Ali, Arish Ali Khan, Azam Khan, Ben Cutting, Fawad Ahmed, Khurram Manzoor, Tymal Mills, Mohammad Hasnain, Mohammad Nawaz, Naseem Shah, Keemo Paul, Jason Roy, Sohail Khan, Umar Akmal


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................


Result

9th Match (N), Pakistan Super League at Rawalpindi, Feb 27 2020





IU
187/7





QG
190/5 (19.4/20 over, target 188)

Gladiators won by 5 wickets (with 2 balls remaining)


----------



## Green Arrow




----------



## ghazi52

Result

10th Match, Pakistan Super League at Multan, Feb 28 2020




MS
186/6





KK
134 (17/20 over, target 187)

Sultans won by 52 runs


----------



## ghazi52

Erin Victoria Holland, an official presenter of Pakistan Super League (PSL), seems to be on moon as her fiance and Australian cricketer Ben Cutting powered Quetta Gladiators to record a five-wicket victory against Islamabad United on Thursday.

Taking to Twitter, the former miss world Australia, shared a PDA-filled photo and lavished praise on her beau as she said: "Proud as punch of you."


----------



## ghazi52

*LIVE: Lahore Qalandars win toss, opt to field first against Peshawar Zalmi*









The match between Lahore Qalandars and Peshawar Zalmi is being played at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233463527253463040


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020 RESULTS*

*Thursday, February 20*








*VS*
*Winner*
168 all out
19.1 overs
171/7
18.3 overs
Gladiators defeat United by 3 wickets


*Friday, February 21*








*VS*
*Winner*
201/4
20 overs
191/7
20 overs
Kings defeat Zalmi by 10 runs


*Friday, February 21*








*Winner*
*VS*
138/8
20 overs
142/5
16.1 overs
Sultans won by 5 wickets, with 23 balls remaining



*Saturday, February 22*








*VS*
*Winner*
148/5
20 overs
153/4
18.3 overs
Zalmi defeat Gladiators by 6 wickets


*Saturday, February 22*








*VS*
*Winner*
165/2
16.4 overs
164/8
20 overs
United beat Sultans by 8 wickets


----------



## ghazi52

*Sunday, February 23*








*Winner*
*VS*
156/9
20 overs
157/5
19 overs
The Gladiators win by 5 wickets


*Sunday, February 23*








*VS*
*Winner*
182/6
20 overs
183/9
19.9 overs
United win by 1 wicket



*Wednesday, February 26*








*VS*
*Winner*
124/4
14.5 overs
123 all out
18.3 overs
Sultans won by 6 wickets



*Thursday, February 27*








*VS*
*Winner*
187/7
20 overs
190/5
19.4 overs
Gladiators won by 5 wickets




*Thursday, February 27*








*VS*
*Winner*
187/7
20 overs
190/5
19.4 overs
Gladiators won by 5 wickets



*Friday, February 28*








*VS*
*Winner*
186/6
20 overs
134 all out
17 overs
Sultans won by 52 runs



*Friday, February 28*








*Winner*
*VS*
116/6
12 overs
137/7
12 overs
Zalmi won by 16 runs



*Saturday, February 29*








*VS*
*Winner*
--/-
-- overs
--/-
-- overs
The Gladiators win by three wickets


*Saturday, February 29*


----------



## ghazi52

*Rossouw hits fastest-ever PSL ton as Multan Sultans trounce Quetta Gladiators by 30 runs*

February 29, 2020







Multan Sultans won the toss and elected to bat first in their Pakistan Super League 2020 fixture on Friday. — DawnNewsTV








Multan Sultan's Riley Rossouw hit multiple fours and sixers to complete his century. — Photo courtesy Multan Sultans Twitter

Rilee Rossouw was the star of the day as Multan Sultans defeated Quetta Gladiators by 30 runs to maintain their position at the top of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 rankings on Saturday.

The Gladiators, who were chasing a respectable target of 200 runs set for them by the Sultans at the Multan Cricket Stadium, managed to bag 169 runs at the loss of seven wickets in their allotted 20 overs.

They lost despite a splendid 41-ball 80 by Shane Watson. He was helped by Jasoy Roy, who chipped in 30 runs from 27 balls.

Earlier, Multan Sultans had won the toss and chose to bat first.

They were 132-3 at the end of 15 overs but finished with an impressive score of 199-5 at the end of their innings, thanks to a magnificent 44-ball century by player of the match Rossouw.

Comprising 10 fours and six sixes, Rossouw's is the fastest-ever ton in the PSL,.

James Vince and Zeeshan Ashraf opened the match for Sultans. The pair scored 23 runs in their partnership before Ashraf was caught at midwicket by Mohammad Nawaz on Naseem Shah’s ball.

James Vince gathered runs aplenty for the Sultans, hitting multiple fours before he was caught out by Azam Khan on Nawaz’s ball.

He was replaced by MM Ali who could only score 6 runs before he was bowled out.

Gladiators Captain Sarfaraz Ahmed in pre-match comments said that he would have chosen to field first had they won the toss. He also revealed two changes in the player lineup; Ahsan Ali came in for Ahmed Shahzad and Anwar Ali replaced Tymal Mills.

Meanwhile, James Vince came in for Ravi Bopara from the Multan side.

Multan Sultans are at the top of the points table, having lost only one of their matches in PSL 2020 so far while the Gladiators come in at a close second, having won three of their five match fixtures of the tournament so far.

The second PSL match of Saturday, between Islamabad United and Peshawar Zalmi, was abandoned without a ball being bowled due to rain in Rawalpindi. Both teams were awarded one point each.


*Teams*

Multan Sultans: 

Shan Masood (c), RR Rossouw, MM Ali, RS Bopara, Shahid Afridi, Imran Tahir, Khushdil Shah, Mohammad Ilyas, Mohammad Irfan, Zeeshan Ashraf, Sohail Tanvir


Quetta Gladiators: 

Sarfaraz Ahmed (c), Shane Watson, Abdul Nasir, Ahsan Ali, Arish Ali Khan, Azam Khan, Ben Cutting, Fawad Ahmed, Khurram Manzoor, Anwar Ali, Mohammad Hasnain, Mohammad Nawaz, Naseem Shah, Keemo Paul, Jason Roy, Sohail Khan, Umar Akmal


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings win toss, invite Islamabad United to bat first*
March 01, 2020





Karachi Kings have won the toss and elected to field first in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 match on Sunday. — DawnNewsTV
Karachi Kings have won the toss and invited Islamabad United to bat first in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 match at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Sunday.

Underdogs Karachi Kings have won only one match in the tournament so far while two-time former champions Islamabad United have won two. Their last match against Peshwar Zalmi was cancelled due to rain.

It will be South African player and Islamabad United star Dale Steyn's first performance in the ongoing season of the PSL.

*Teams*
Islamabad United: Shadab Khan (c), C Munro, Rizwan Hussain, L Ronchi, CA Ingram, Asif Ali, Faheem Ashraf, Ahmed Safi Abdullah, Rumman Raees, Muhammad Musa, DW Steyn

Karachi Kings: Imad Wasim (c), Sharjeel Khan, Babar Azam, AD Hales, CS Delport, CAK Walton, Iftikhar Ahmed, CJ Jordan, Umaid Asif, Umer Khan, Mohammad Amir


----------



## El Sidd

Its a corruption scheme and India runs it through proxies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings register important win against Islamabad United*

RAWALPINDI: Karachi Kings got their Pakistan Super League 2020 campaign back on track with a resounding five-wicket win over Islamabad United at the Pindi Cricket Stadium, Rawalpindi on Sunday.

This was Karachi’s second win in four games which now leaves them with four points.

Kings chased down 184 runs for a win in the penultimate over of the match, courtesy a match winning half-century by Alex Hales and 30s by Sharjeel Khan, Cameron Delport and captain Imad Wasim.

Kings chase got off to the worst possible start when the top-ranked T20I batsman Babar Azam was run out without facing a ball in the opening over, while attempting a quick single.

United captain Shadab Khan’s direct throw beat Babar at the batting end, which left Kings zero for one.

They were set back on track by a blazing 38 off 20 balls (three fours, four sixes) by Sharjeel, who added 58 runs for the second wicket with Alex Hales.

Hales hit three fours and as many sixes in his 52 that came off 30 balls.

Delport scored 38 off 28 balls (one four, three sixes) before becoming legendary fast bowler Dale Steyn’s first-ever HBL PSL wicket in what was his maiden appearance for United.

After Hales was dismissed by left-arm-spinner Ahmed Safi, Chadwick Walton 23 not out (17 balls, three fours) and captain Imad Wasim 32 not out (15 balls, two fours, two sixes) saw Kings home with eight balls to spare with an unbroken 48 run sixth wicket partnership.

Faheem Ashraf had a nightmarish match with the ball as he conceded 47 runs in 2.4 overs, with Imad setting the game by depositing him for back-to-back sixes in the 19th over and Walton hitting the match winning boundary of him a run later.

Earlier, Kings opted to field first after winning the toss.

United were well served by opener Luke Ronchi, who remained unbeaten with 85 off 58 balls with nine fours and two sixes.

Ronchi added 106 runs for the unbroken fourth wicket partnership with Shadab who stroked 54 off 31 balls with the help of four sixes and three fours.

Shadab joined Ronchi at the fall of Colin Ingram (16)’s wicket with United placed at 77 for three at the completion of 10 overs.

Shadab completed his half-century on the last ball of the United innings when he deposited Umaid Asif’s delivery into the stands.

For Kings left-arm-spinner Umer Khan, who dismissed Rizwan Hussain (22) was the pick of the bowlers with figures of one for 24 in four overs.

Scores in brief: Islamabad United 183 for 3, 20 overs (Luke Ronchi 85 not out, Shadab Khan 54 not out; Umer Khan 1-24, Imad Wasim 1-31).

Karachi Kings 187 for 5, 18.4 overs (Alex Hales 52, Sharjeel Khan 38, Cameron Delport 38; Ahmed Safi 1-21, Rumman Raees 1-27).

Result: Karachi Kings win by five wickets.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

PsL Songs Scenario




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Karachi Kings win toss, put Peshawar Zalmi into bat*








RAWALPIDI: Karachi Kings captain Imad Wasim has won the toss and elected to field first against Peshawar Zalmi in the 15 th match of the Pakistan Super League 2020 here at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Monday.






Multan......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings record 6-wkt win over Peshawar Zalmi*

RAWALPINDI: Prolific batsman Babar Azam along with Alex Hales guided Karachi Kings to their second consecutive victory, and third overall, in the fifth edition of the Pakistan Super League here at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Monday night.

Hitting the winning boundary, Babar remained not out on 70 which he made from 59 balls with ten fours.

Chasing 152, Karachi Kings completed their six-wicket victory with 11 balls remaining.

They have now earned six points from their five matches whereas the Zalmi have five points from their six matches.

Earlier, allrounder Shoaib Malik's fighting knock of 68 helped Peshawar Zalmi post 151 for eight after being put into bat by the Kings.

Karachi Kings captain Imad Wasim won the toss and opted to field first.

Wahab Riaz is captaining Zalmi as Darren Sammy chose to rest today. The team made three changes, while the Kings made one.

*Teams*
*Karachi Kings:*
Sharjeel Khan, Babar Azam, AD Hales, CS Delport, CAK Walton (wk), Iftikhar Ahmed, Imad Wasim (captain), CJ Jordan, Umer Khan, Aamer Yamin, Mohammad Amir

*Peshawar Zalmi:*
Kamran Akmal (wk), T Banton, Haider Ali, LS Livingstone, Shoaib Malik, L Gregory, CR Brathwaite, Wahab Riaz (captain), Hasan Ali, Yasir Shah, Rahat Ali

Peshawar Zalmi are playing their sixth match while today's match will be the fifth for Karachi Kings.

Both teams are playing against each other for the second time as they already faced earlier on February 21 at Karachi in which the Kings emerged victorious by 10 runs.


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> Its a corruption scheme and India runs it through proxies.



Indians are awarded contracts by PCB on directions of the government to help India survive the recession. This is priority policy of the PTI government.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi
151/8




Karachi Kings
152/4 (18.1/20 over)

Kings won by 6 wickets (with 11 balls remaining)



PLAYER OF THE MATCH



Mohammad AmirKarachi Kings



*Mohammad Amir and Babar Azam combine to trounce Peshawar Zalmi*








_*Karachi Kings* 152 for 4 (Azam 70*, Hales 49) beat *Peshawar Zalmi* 151 for 8 (Malik 68, Amir 4-25) by six wickets_

The game was preceded by a cryptically morose tweet from the usually convivial Daren Sammy, implying there might be trouble in the paradise that is the relationship between Peshawar Zalmi and their tremendously popular captain. The intrigue intensified when Wahab Riaz showed up to accompany Imad Wasim at the toss, making it clear Sammy wasn't injured, "just resting". But three hours later, the despondency will have spread to the entire camp as they suffered a thrashing at the hands of a resurgent Karachi Kings, with Mohammad Amir's 4 for 25 - and two wickets in the first over - consigning Peshawar to a chastening six-wicket defeat.

Peshawar were on the backfoot from the first ball, literally. Tom Banton was slow with his footwork to an Amir inswinger from over the wicket. The ball thudded into his pads, and a review found it would hit the stumps. Amir would add Haider Ali's wicket to his account two balls later, and Aamer Yamin got rid of Kamran Akmal to leave Peshawar reeling at 10 for 3.




Daren Sammy

✔@darensammy88

I’ve learnt that you are important until you’ve completed your role. #dealingwithhumans


12.4K
4:36 AM - Mar 2, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,986 people are talking about this



They'd manage a revival of sorts, but their glacial pace in the Powerplay meant they were always behind the par score on what looked like a belter of a surface. Shoaib Malik held the innings together, and indeed ensured they got to the 151 they scrambled to by the end with a vital 55-ball 68, but the power hitting that Peshawar required to put up an intimidating total proved beyond him. It was left in parts to Lewis Gregory and Liam Livingstone, but Karachi had two overs of Amir towards the end, and he continued where he'd left off, sending Gregory and Carlos Brathwaite back to the pavilion, while Chris Jordan's priceless consistency in the death ensured Peshawar would not have momentum at the change of innings.

Sharjeel Khan fell to Hasan Ali in the first over of the chase, but any expectations Peshawar may have harboured were ruthlessly crushed with a superb partnership between Alex Hales and Babar Azam, who combined power hitting and sensible batting to forge a 101-run partnership that all but killed the game. There was still time for a mini-wobble and some panic when Peshawar struck twice in an over and Azam survived a devilishly close lbw call. But the three-time finalists had left themselves far too much to do by that point, and in the end, just helplessly watched as Karachi cantered to a win.

*The partnership*

A partnership may simply be a term for an accumulation of runs these days, but what Azam and Hales struck up at the start of the Karachi innings was a partnership in more ways than one. The pair have diametrically opposing styles but devastatingly similar end products, and the nuances were on display at Pindi Stadium. Azam's innings took time, and even when he got to his half-century, it took 44 balls. But he remained in full control of both the match situation and the Peshawar bowlers. He would stay for the winning runs, through the little tremor in the middle overs and guide them through it, ending the game in the only way that was fitting, with a majestic late cut past backward point for four.

But he was allowed to be that serene thanks to Hales' more destructive approach, evident when he carted Hasan for four boundaries in his second over, alleviating any concerns the game could end up becoming one of those horrible, low-scoring contests that chasing sides find so difficult to win. It robbed Peshawar of momentum despite their taking an early wicket, and when the Englishman smashed Wahab Riaz for six over backward square in the fifth over, Karachi were galloping. They never looked back, and if they had, they'd find Peshawar were no longer in sight.

*Star of the day*

Amir is a phenomenal T20 bowler, but let's be honest, nobody cares how good Amir is. You don't go to stadiums to watch Amir be fantastic, you go in the hope of seeing him produce the sort of magical spells he conjures up frustratingly infrequently, the ones that take you back a decade, to a teenage boy with long hair and a face that hadn't seen a razor. That is what the Pindi crowd was treated right from the first over, with Amir charging in, that rhythmic action so pitch-perfect you could set it to music. The ball was delivered with a proud seam - none of that scrambled seam nonsense, and no fingers were rolled over it - and it was full. It moved in the air, it came back into the right-hander. It befuddled Banton. Amir was playing some of his old stuff, and the crowd were on their feet.

Two balls later, Haider was on the receiving end, and Amir managed to top what had happened first ball. He raced in, he pitched it full, landing the ball around off stump. No amount of alert footwork would have kept it out, not that we'd ever know, since Haider didn't try any. The ball would achieve that famous banana swing, and rattle the stumps behind Haider, the sound of timber a nostalgic throwback to a time that, when it comes to Amir, seems long gone. The Amir of 2009-10, of that Asia Cup game in 2016, that Champions Trophy final in 2017, was back for a fleeting opening spell, and a fortuitous Pindi crowd was mesmerised.

*Where the teams stand*

Three wins in five take Karachi to six points along with Quetta Gladiators. They sit third, just behind the defending champions on net run rate, while Peshawar fall to fifth, having one just two matches in six.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 37-1 at end of 5 overs in match against Quetta Gladiators*

March 03, 2020








Quetta Gladiators have won the toss and invited Lahore Qalandars to bat first in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 match at the Gaddafi Stadium Lahore on Tuesday. 


Lahore Qalandars are 37-1 at the end of five overs in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 match against Quetta Gladiators at the Gaddafi Stadium, Lahore on Tuesday.

Earlier, Gladiators won the toss and chose to field first.

The Gladiators are placed second in the points table while the home team is placed last, having lost all matches in the tournament so far.


*Teams:*

Quetta Gladiators: 
Sarfaraz Ahmed (c), JJ Roy, SR Watson, Ahsan Ali, Azam Khan, Mohammad Nawaz, BCJ Cutting, Anwar Ali, Fawad Ahmed, Mohammad Hasnain, Naseem Shah

Lahore Qalandars: 
Sohail Akhtar (c), Fakhar Zaman, CA Lynn, Mohammad Hafeez, BR Dunk, Muhammad Faizan, SR Patel, S Prasanna, Dilbar Hussain, Salman Irshad, Shaheen Shah Afridi


----------



## ghazi52

*Dunk leads Qalandars to 209 against Gladiators*

By BR Web Desk on March 3, 2020

Match 16 is being played at Gaddafi Stadium Lahore.








Quetta 

Gladiators have won the toss and elected to field first in the match 16 of the HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) season five at Gaddafi Stadium Lahore on Tuesday.


*Teams*

Quetta Gladiators playing XI:

Sarfaraz Ahmed (C), Ahsan Ali, Mohammad Nawaz, Shane Watson, Jason Roy, Naseem Shah, Ben Cutting, Azam Khan, Mohammad Hasnain, Fawad Ahmed, Anwar Ali


Lahore Qalandars playing XI

Chris Lynn, Fakhar Zaman, Sohail Akhtar (C), Mohammad Hafeez, Ben Dunk, Mohammad Faizan, Samit Patel, Seekkuge Prasanna, Salman Irshad, Shaheen Afridi, Dilbar Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

Multan* Rated Among World’s Best Cricketing Stadiums by Former English Coach*

Multan Sultans have received overwhelming support from the home supporters as more than 80,000 fans turned out to support their team during their three home matches held at Multan Cricket Stadium.

Multan Sultans made the most out of the support and won all three matches against Peshawar Zalmi, Karachi Kings, and Quetta Gladiators.

Andy Flower, Multan Sultans’ head coach, seemed delighted by the love and support showered by the fans.

Our stay in Multan has been a memorable one, thanks to the warmth and hospitality of the people of Multan. The support of the crowd was phenomenal in all three games and I hope that the home fans are proud of the performances that we put up before them.

Andy Flower went on to say that Multan Cricket Stadium is among the best cricketing venues around the world.

The atmosphere in the stadium was electric throughout all the matches and the fans showed great passion and love for the game. I would definitely rate this venue as one of the best ones in the world and look forward to coming back with Multan soon

© ProPakistani


----------



## ghazi52

16th Match (N), Pakistan Super League at Lahore, Mar 3 2020






Lahore Qalandars
209/5





Quetta Gladiators
94/5 * (11.3/20 over, target 210)

Gladiators need 116 runs in 51 balls. RRR: 13.64

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Result

16th Match (N), Pakistan Super League at Lahore, Mar 3 2020






Lahore Qalandars
209/5





Quetta Gladiators
172 (20 over, target 210)

Qalandars won by 37 runs


----------



## ghazi52

*Dunk slams 43-ball 93 to put Lahore Qalandars on the board*
1:14 PM

The Report by Danyal Rasool

Well, don't adjust your device or reach for thicker reading glasses, because what you're about to read actually did happen.

Lahore Qalandars beat - no, walloped - defending champions Quetta Gladiators by 37 runs to storm to their first win of the tournament. It came thanks to a blitzkrieg of big hitting from Ben Dunk and Samit Patel, whose 155-run partnership saw Lahore surge to 209 after what appeared another disastrous start from the bottom-placed team.

A stunning 115 runs were added in the final seven overs, including 80 off four overs from the start of the 14th over as the wheels came off the Quetta bowling completely. Powerless in the face of the onslaught, they could only watch as Dunk broke the record for most sixes in a PSL innings, with 10 in his 43-ball 93, while Patel's 41-ball 70 gave him stellar support from the other end.

Lahore bank heavily on Chris Lynn and Fakhar Zaman to get them off to a powerful start, but when that didn't happen in a subdued Powerplay for the openers, things looked bleak for them. They became gloomier still when the two fell in quick succession, the worries compounded when Mohammad Hafeez was felled first ball by a reflex catch at first lip from Shane Watson. Going at barely above a run a ball in the first ten and little batting to follow Patel and Dunk, the English-Aussie duo took responsibility, and carried the innings through to the final over, the 155 they amassed the second highest partnership in the league's history.

It stunned Quetta, who needed equally incongruous contributions from their key men, but when Jason Roy and Shane Watson fell relatively early, there was no coming back. Wickets fell in regular succession as Lahore simply let Quetta give away their wickets in the face of mounting pressure from the asking rate.

Sarfaraz Ahmed, Azam Khan, Mohammad Nawaz and Anwar Ali all fell that way as the bowlers cashed in, with Salman Irshad bagging career-best T20 figures of 4 for 29. He found more swing than usual with a remodelled action, and was responsible for putting paid for Azam Khan's innings before it had really begun, as well as Ben Cutting's resistance which threatened to bring the flickering game back to life briefly.

Cutting had been fighting what looked like an insurmountable battle all on his own. All he could do, however, was bring the margin of defeat down. No matter what damage he inflicted, it simply couldn't compensate for the carnage that Lahore had wreaked in their final overs, and there was simply no recovering from it for Sarfaraz's men.

*Those seven overs*

The final seven overs in the first innings cost 19, 27, 14, 17, 10, 11 and 17. That, really, is the story of the match. Quetta had a firm grasp of the game at the 13-over mark, having inserted Lahore in to bat. Lynn, Fakhar and Hafeez were gone, and Lahore were 94 for 3, needing a big finish to remain competitive in the second innings. But the floodgates opened when Dunk smashed Anwar Ali for six off the second ball of the 14th, and were blown right off in the madness that followed.

Mohammad Nawaz was launched for four sixes off as many deliveries in the following over, and from thereon, it appeared the bowling side had run out of ideas. Mohammad Hasnain and Naseem Shah were put under pressure, conceding 10 and 12 respectively off the first two balls of their overs, and an unstoppable Dunk appeared able to hit sixes at will. Two more would come in the final over, and by the time Patel and Dunk holed out in the final over, Lahore had coasted past 200, and well past what Quetta would be able to hunt down.

*The lone hand*

In any normal game, Cutting lower down the order would have done enough to ensure he had taken his side over the line. But chasing 210 with all the usual suspects back in the pavilion, it was left to the Australian allrounder to help his side get over the line. He had managed it against Islamabad United last week, but an asking rate of 55 off five - the requirement that day - was a piece of pie when compared to the Herculean task that faced him today.

Soon after he walked out, Quetta required 94 off 36, and while Dunk had Patel for company, number nine Fawad Ahmed doesn't quite have the Englishman's batting prowess. This was an impossible task with two batsmen of your choice, but with Cutting forced to farm the strike and score nearly three a ball, it would inevitably be found wanting. That didn't mean he didn't provide entertainment along the way, smashing Shaheen Afridi and Mohammad Faizan for 27 in two overs as he brought up a half-century in 25 balls. Given it was Lahore at the other end, the feeling the game might not yet be done lingered for longer than it otherwise would have, but when the Australian holed out to cow corner in the 18th over, it was evident even Lahore couldn't fluff this up.

*Where the teams stand*

Lahore post their first points on the board, though they're still bottom of the table with two points in four games. Quetta slip one position to third behind Karachi Kings on net run rate, with three wins from six matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

اے او پہلا بندہ اے جیڑا رانے فواد دے پیسے حلال
کر ریا اے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL among world’s top T20 leagues, says Hashim Amla*

March 04, 2020






HASHIM Amla


RAWALPINDI: Who has been the most self-effacing among all international cricketers of the 21st Century? The answer to this query is probably simple because the majority would definitely cast their votes in favour of former batting great Hashim Amla.

After announcing retirement from the international arena last August just weeks following his country’s embarrassing preliminary-round exit from the ICC World Cup, Amla has been busy globetrotting across various franchise-based leagues.

The affable South Africa legend — who turns 37 on March 31 — has been engaged by 2017 Pakistan Super League champion side Peshawar Zalmi as their batting mentor for the ongoing fifth edition.

In an exclusive interview with Dawn, Amla candidly speaks of challenges of the PSL V during his current trip to Pakistan, and reminiscent about the glittering international career.

“I was at the Bangladesh Premier League when Mohammad Akram [Peshawar Zalmi head coach] relayed a message whether I could join the team as role of batting mentor. Personally I felt it would be a good opportunity for me to see what PSL is like and grow both as a person and a player-cum-coach, albeit initially as a player but in the end the offer acceptable to me was to become the batting mentor,” Amla said. “The reason I wanted to be part [of PSL] to keep working on my skills because I’m still playing in different leagues.”

Commenting the Peshawar Zalmi squad, Amla observed: “It is a wonderful squad and in terms of experience, we’ve got some fantastic players such as Shoaib Malik and [Darren] Sammy and good crop of youngsters too there.

“Haider Ali is an exceptionally talented young guy. And then we have Imam-ul-Haq against whom I played quite a few times and Umar Amin, who is not a newcomer but still a very good batsman, plus a few others young Pakistani exciting players. I’m really enjoying working with them. I think we got a good nucleus and Peshawar Zalmi can go all the way since they had been doing very well [in reaching three finals on the trot] and have good history to back them.”

Amla singled out Tom Banton as a quality player among the foreign contingent and rated the 21-year-old from English county Buckinghamshire town of Chiltern as a very good signing by the franchise.

“He’s bound to get better and better. I played against Tom during the T10 league in Abu Dhabi recently and he is a fantastic sensation who is capable of big things because he has all the shots to be successful at the top level. On top of that, we’ve Liam Livingstone and Liam Dawson. So I think we got a fantastic squad at our disposal,” he asserted. “Our bowling is equally well-balanced with Wahab [Riaz] and Hasan [Ali] leading the attack and also picked several young bowlers [Mohammad Amir Khan and Aamir Ali] as well. I’m really enjoying with all of them.”

Amla is all praise for the PSL, while putting it among the topmost leagues. “In terms of standard of cricket it is definitely among the top leagues because all teams here are pretty strong on paper and have superstars. I would say PSL is among the top three [leagues] in the world and can easily be classified alongside the IPL and the MSL [Mzansi Super League] in South Africa. And on paper the bowling standard seen in PSL is probably the highest and very competitive. From the crowd prospective also, PSL is simply amazing because the fans here are not only very passionate about cricket but also extremely knowledgeable too.

“Another thing I must add here is that Pakistan has a great heritage of having fantastic bowlers over a long period [of time] and in this PSL every team have got international bowlers who are exciting to watch.

“It is great to see international coming back to Pakistan gradually and PSL has been one reason behind it and now entire league being played in the country is a prove that Pakistan is a very safe place [to tour] for cricketers from other countries.”

Amla, who was a wristy right-handed batsman, has a plethora of records under belt. No player in the history of One-day International (ODI) cricket has managed the remarkable feat of being the quickest in the terms of innings to the landmarks of 2,000 (40 innings), 3,000 (59), 4,000 (81), 5,000 (101), 6,000 (123) and 7,000 (150), while only Virat Kohli has reached 8,000 ODI runs quicker than Amla.

Amla is the second most run-getter for South Africa at the highest level after the great all-rounder Jacques Kallis with 9,282 runs from 124 matches at an average of 46.64, while his 28 centuries are next best after 45 amassed by Kallis.

No South African has made a Test triple century barring Amla, while he is the third all-time leading batsman from the Rainbow Nation in ODIs with a tally of 8,113 runs in 181 games.

Recalling his times with South Africa and pinpoint the best innings he played and the best bowlers he encountered, Amla pointed it was a blessing that his country was doing consistently well in international cricket.

“When I think of the past, I must say that Alhamdillah we were winning more matches than we lost during the peak days [of my career]. South Africa embarked on big tours to Australia, England and India and performed very well in terms of results. We went to Australia in 2008, 2012 and 2016. To win three [Test] series Down Under gave an unbelievable feeling to all of us because these types of results don’t come to many teams.

“It was by far the highlight of my career to be involved on those tours and be part of a very good winning team and got opportunities to be played alongside some amazing cricketers like Kallis and [Graeme] Smith, who without any doubt was the best captain I played under. He was tactically very good and was excellent in man-management skills.

“Among the Test knocks I would rate 311 against England [at The Oval] and 196 versus Australia [at the WACA in Perth] both in 2012 as the probably best because both helped South Africa win the series. The finest ODI innings, perhaps, was the one [129 against the West Indies] at Roseau in Dominica during May 2010 when the conditions were very tough because it was very oppressing under the hot sun. And the [unbeaten] 97 against Australia at Cape Town in 2016 was also very special.

“The most difficult bowler I’d ever played against was Mohammad Asif. Not express like some others but Asif was the best seamer I faced because his control was amazing and the line phenomenal. And the best spinner was [Muttiah] Muralitharan because I had no idea which way ball would spin!”

_Published in Dawn, March 4th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sammy named new head coach of Peshawar Zalmi*





Peshawar Zalmi has appointed West Indian cricketer and Peshawar Zalmi stalwart Darren Sammy the new head coach of the club. Wahab Riaz will now lead the team, according to a statement from Zalmi. 

The swashbuckling all-rounder, who has been playing for the "Yellow Storm" since the very first edition of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) was appointed the head coach of the club.

Meanwhile, Mohammad Akram has been appointed the new bowling coach as well as Director Cricket of the club.

..
................
...................................

18th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium, on Thursday March 5, 2020.

*SCORECARD


Peshawar Zalmi * 171/6 (15.0 OVERS)

*Quetta Gladiators* 140/7 (15.0 OVERS)



Peshawar Zalmi win by 30 runs.

...


----------



## ghazi52

Live

19th Match (N), Pakistan Super League at Lahore, Mar 6 2020









MS
33/1 (5/20 ov)

 







KK

Kings chose to field. CRR: 6.6


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Zalmi defeat Islamabad United by 7 runs on DLS*
Dawn.com

March 07, 2020





Peshawar Zalmi's Rahat Ali (pictured third left) celebrates after dismissing Islamabad United's Luke Ronchi during their PSL 2020 match on Sunday. — AFP




Peshwar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field against Islamabad United in their Pakistan Super League 2020 match at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Saturday. — DawnNewsTV

Peshawar Zalmi on Saturday defeated two-time former champions Islamabad United by seven runs on Duckworth-Lewis-Stern method after their match at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium was cut short because of rain.

Zalmi were 85 for two after nine overs — seven runs ahead of the par score — in their chase of 196 when the players had to walk off the field due to rain.

Earlier, Peshawar Zalmi had won the toss and elected to field against Islamabad United.



*Islamabad United innings*

Islamabad United set a respectable 196-run target for Peshawar Zalmi to chase. Luke Ronchi and Colin Munro opened the innings for the home team, which lost its first wicket early on as Wahab Riaz caught Ronchi's hit on Rahat Ali's ball.

Rizwan Hussain was bowled out in the fifth over by a Hassan Ali yorker. Shadab Khan and Munro's partnership brought much-needed stability to the United team as they scored safe runs and occasional boundaries to drive up the score to 100 at the end of nine overs.

Munro got caught out on Carlos Braithewaite's ball shortly after scoring a fifty. Shadab and Ingram's partnership over the next six overs gathered a respectable 76 runs for the team.

Ingram got out on the last ball of the 18th over when his strike on Hasan Ali's ball was caught by Livingstone. Shadab lost his wicket in the next over.



*Peshawar Zalmi innings*

Imamul Haq and Kamran Akmal opened the innings for Zalmi, with Akmal hitting four fours and a six to score 37 runs off 21 balls before getting caught out in the seventh over.

Imamul Haq got caught out in the fifth over on Rumman Raees' ball. Tom Banton took his place on the pitch.

Banton and Haider Ali were batting at 20 off 16 and 16 off eight when the match was cut short because of rain.



*Teams:*

Islamabad United:
Shadab Khan*, L Ronchi, C Munro, CA Ingram, Asif Ali, Rizwan Hussain, Faheem Ashraf, Zafar Gohar, Akif Javed, DW Steyn, Rumman Raees


Peshawar Zalmi: 
Wahab Riaz*, Kamran Akmal, Imam-ul-Haq, T Banton, Haider Ali, Shoaib Malik, LS Livingstone, CR Brathwaite, Hasan Ali, Yasir Shah, Rahat Ali


----------



## Haris Ali2140




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars crush Quetta Gladiators by eight wickets in PSL 2020 fixture*








Lahore Qalandars´ Samit Patel (R) celebrates the dismissal of Quetta Gladiators´ Azam Khan (2R) during the PSL 2020 at the Gaddafi Cricket Stadium on March 7, 2020. — AFP / Arif Ali


LAHORE: Lahore Qalandars, a side which has so far been struggling in the PSL 2020 tournament, crushed Quetta Gladiators by eight wickets at the Gaddafi Stadium on Saturday.

Qalandars' Samit Patel emerged as the star of the match and was aptly awarded 'Player of the Match' for his four-wicket haul with merely five runs conceded which proved instrumental in restricting the Gladiators' total to 98-9.

The Qalandars had won the toss and sent the Gladiators to bat first.

During the Gladiators' innings, Sohail Khan posted the greatest total (32 off 35 balls).

Zahid Mahmood scored 19, while Mohammad Nawaz racked up 10.

Shane Watson, Azam Khan, and Ben Cutting were all shockingly out for a duck.

For their part the Qalandars batsmen put up better totals with opener Fakhar Zaman scoring 20, Mohammad Hafeez 39 and Ben Dunk 30.

The side swiftly chased the 99-run target in 11.5 overs at the loss of only two wickets, both picked up the Gladiators' Mohammad Nawaz.

Despite their victory, the Qalandars are still placed at the bottom of the table, however having a total of four points instead of the previous two.

The Gladiators are placed just a position above them with six points.


*Line-ups

Lahore Qalandars:*

Fakhar Zaman, DJ Vilas†, Mohammad Hafeez, BR Dunk, SR Patel, Sohail Akhtar*, D Wiese, Shaheen Shah Afridi, Salman Irshad, Dilbar Hussain, Raja Farzan
*
Quetta Gladiators*: 

JJ Roy, SR Watson, Ahmed Shehzad, Azam Khan, Sarfaraz Ahmed*†, BCJ Cutting, Mohammad Nawaz (3), Sohail Khan, Zahid Mahmood, Fawad Ahmed, Mohammad Hasnain


----------



## litman

so sunar ki aik qalandar ki


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars stun the Kings with spectacular 8-wicket win in PSL contest*
Dawn.com
Updated March 08, 2020






Lahore Qalandars's Sohail Akhtar (R) plays a shot as Karachi Kings's wicketkeeper Chadwick Waltaon 

looks on during the T20 cricket match between Karachi Kings and Lahore Qalandars at the Gaddafi Cricket Stadium in Lahore on March 8, 2020. — AFP


Lahore Qalandars collected their third victory on Sunday of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 season as they defeated the Karachi Kings by eight wickets at Lahore's Gaddafi Stadium.

The Qalandars conveniently chased the 188-run target and 190 runs for the loss of just two wickets with five balls to spare. Ben Dunk's 99-run knock off 40 balls was the highlight of the evening.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1236708946397798401

KARACHI GOT SLAM DUNKED#HBLPSLV #LQvKK





935
1:42 PM - Mar 8, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

143 people are talking about this





The winners got off to a poor start while chasing a 188-run target set by the Kings and lost opener Fakhar Zaman in the first over on a delivery by Mohammad Amir.




PakistanSuperLeague

✔@thePSLt20
https://twitter.com/thePSLt20/status/1236683814388277253

AMIR-ACLE!

What a gorgeous delivery to get rid of Fakhar!

Play & win cash prizes: http://bit.ly/2PDpnsa #LQvKK #HBLPSL





681
12:02 PM - Mar 8, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

120 people are talking about this





Sohail Akhtar, who remained not out with 68 off 46 balls, was one of the stars of today's match as he first built a 48-run partnership with Mohammad Hafeez (16). After Hafeez walked off in the ninth over, Akhtar built a 140-run stand with Dunk.

With an impressive knock of 80 runs off 48 balls, Alex Hales was the top scorer for Karachi Kings.


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Sultans inflict crushing 9-wicket defeat on Islamabad United*
Dawn.com
March 08, 2020








Multan Sultans player Imran Tahir celebrates after taking the wicket of Islamabad United's Shadab Khan. — Photo courtesy Multan Sultans Twitter






Multan Sultans won the toss and chose to field first against Islamabad United in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 fixture at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Sunday. — Photo courtesy Pakistan Cricket Board

James Vince's incredible batting, including a half-century off 20 balls and five consecutive fours, easily accumulated runs for the Multan Sultans, allowing them to chase their target of 92 in slightly more than six overs and inflict a crushing defeat on two-time former champions Islamabad United in their Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 match at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Sunday.

The fixture was reduced to nine overs each because of the rainy weather.

Multan Sultans won the toss and invited the home team to bat first. None of the players from United could put up an impressive performance as Luke Ronchi got out just three overs in, scoring 18 runs before Rilee Rossouw's catch on Junaid Khan's ball sent him back to the pavilion.

Colin Munro hit three consecutive sixes during the next over before he was caught out on Imran Tahir's ball in the fifth over. United lost four more wickets during the next three overs as Colin Ingram got out after scoring only six runs and captain Shadab Khan hit the ball towards the deep end only to be caught by MM Ali.

Asif Ali and Rizwan Hussain both lost their wickets to Junaid Khan's spectacular bowling spell. Amad Butt played it safe during the last over of the innings but was run out on the last ball.

Vince and Zeeshan Ashraf's high-scoring opening partnership for Multan Sultans gathered 68 runs for the team before Ashraf was caught out in the sixth over on Shadab Khan's ball. However, Vince's spectacular 61-run streak helped the Sultans to their fifth win of the tournament.

The Sultans had only lost one wicket at the end of their innings.


*Teams:*

Islamabad United: 

Shadab Khan (c), L Ronchi, C Munro, Rizwan Hussain, CA Ingram, Asif Ali, Muhammad Musa, Amad Butt, Akif Javed, DW Steyn, Rumman Raees

Multan Sultans:

Shan Masood (c), MM Ali, Zeeshan Ashraf, RR Rossouw, JM Vince, Khushdil Shah, Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir, Mohammad Ilyas, Imran Tahir, Junaid Khan


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Ganjay ki apni to tind hai, baki teams ki bi tind keri ja raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Lahore Qalandar thrashed Karachi Kings, it hurt so bad, never seen hitting in a match as did Ben Dunk did.

Ben Dunk took Karachi for smoking cleaners, one of a life time performance by Lahore Qalandar Ben Dunk, just brilliant.

Broken the back of Karachi, it hit them really hard. All the Karachi fans have gone into hiding after defeat from Lahore Qalandar, one of the greatest matches of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

AsianUnion said:


> Lahore Qalandar thrashed Karachi Kings, it hurt so bad, never seen hitting in a match as did Ben Dunk did.
> 
> Ben Dunk took Karachi for smoking cleaners, one of a life time performance by Lahore Qalandar Ben Dunk, just brilliant.
> 
> Broken the back of Karachi, it hit them really hard. All the Karachi fans have gone into hiding after defeat from Lahore Qalandar, one of the greatest matches of all time.


Not to be insensitive to any Karachi fans , but this match was a cracker!!! And Dunk really went berserk!! One of the best T20 matches I've watched in a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

I think Lahore has been one of the most underrated teams this season. They have the talent, and can deal with any other team in their day, but they lost momentum in the initial couple of matches. Good to see them coming back strong!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL crowd race, PCB Stats*

Rawalpindi................... 100K in 8 Matches
Multan......................... 3 Matches 80K
Karachi......................... crowd turnout in 4 matches is 90%
Lahore.......................... Turnout is 80%


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

ghazi52 said:


>



Lahore gave a shocking defeat to Karachis. Really feeling for the Karachis, and their confidence is down now tremendously. Lift up Karachis & Karachi walas.

It looks really hard for Islamabad United and Quetta Gladiators to Qualify for Play-offs/Top 4 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

AsianUnion said:


> Lahore gave a shocking defeat to Karachis. Really feeling for the Karachis, and their confidence is down now tremendously. Lift up Karachis & Karachi walas.
> 
> It looks really hard for Islamabad United and Quetta Gladiators to Qualify for Play-offs/Top 4 now.



QG is new LQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> I think Lahore has been one of the most underrated teams this season. They have the talent, and can deal with any other team in their day, but they lost momentum in the initial couple of matches. Good to see them coming back strong!!


Like I said before, Lahore, is back!! This time dunk didn't even have to bat !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

Nicely done Lahore, good to see them performing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SCORECARD*

Peshawar Zalmi 187/7 (20.0 OVERS)

Lahore Qalandars 189/5 (19.5 OVERS)

LIVE SCORE

Lahore Qalandars won by 5 wickets (with 1 ball remaining)

PLAYER OF THE MATCH




Fakhar ZamanLahore Qalandars



*Pakistan Super League*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is how you do a team dinner!...................
@IsbUnited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Moonlight said:


> QG is new LQ.




I take my words back, LQ is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## AsianLion

WAH WAH, Lahore Qalandar breaks Peshawar Zalmi hearts....What a tense match at Qaddafi Stadium Lahore. 

Mature clinical performance by Lahore, Peshawar was unable to defend first time in history a 188 target.

One of the best nail biting victories of the HBL PSL tournament.


----------



## AsianLion

*PSL presenter Erin Holland dazzles in bridal outfit: See pics*








Pakistan Super League (PSL) presenter Erin Holland, who is very active on social media and promoting PSL 2020 in her style, has memsmerised fans with her glitzy appearance in a bridal attire. 

The Australian star, who previously won her national title, (Miss World Australia) is slaying in this candid pictures she posted on her social media page.

In embroidered bridal gown, adored with pulses and fancy handwork, the famous TV personality looked ethereal in this attire that presenting her in a cute and fascinating mood.















https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/6...rin-holland-dazzles-in-bridal-outfit-see-pics


----------



## ghazi52

*Mehwish Hayat delights crowd with stunning appearance during Peshawar-Lahore PSL clash*






Pakistan's charming celebrity Mehwish Hayat doubled bliss of crowd with her smashing appearance at Gaddafi Stadium during Lahore Qalandars match against Peshawar Zalmi Peshawa on Monday.

The 'Punjab Nahi Jaoungi' actress mesmerised the cricket lovers with her stylish entry in Lahore's stadium as she came to support her team Zalmi, raising heart rates of charged crowd during the PSL's 24th clash, in which Qalandars defeated Zalmi by five wickets in a successful run chase.

The actress looked gorgeous as she rocked blue jeans and black blazer over matching top, associated with sunglasses inspired by Zalmi's colour scheme. And long boots were adding to her dynamic personality.





Taking to Twitter, she shared her photos with the caption: "The atmosphere in the Gaddafi Stadium was electric. This season of PSL is turning out to be the most exciting yet. A real treat for the fans who’ve waited so long for this. Congrats to Qalandars for the victory, still time for @PeshawarZalmi to turn it around!"




Mehwish Hayat TI

✔@MehwishHayat
https://twitter.com/MehwishHayat/status/1237510859754287104

The atmosphere in the Gaddafi Stadium was electric. This season of PSL is turning out to be the most exciting yet. A real treat for the fans who’ve waited so long for this. Congrats to Qalandars for the victory, still time for @PeshawarZalmi to turn it around !



#PZvLQ #Airlink








9,117
6:49 PM - Mar 10, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

740 people are talking about this


----------



## ghazi52

*Gladiators, Sultans match called off due to rain*

The match was bound to take place at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore


*Kamil Ehsan in Karachi*
11 March, 2020





Photo Courtesy: Shafiq Malik


The match between Quetta Gladiators and Multan Sultans has been called off due to rain at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore on Wednesday.

With both teams sharing points as a result of today's rain, it has now become tougher for Quetta Gladiators to progress further in the tournament as they are stuck with only 7 points from 9 games.

On the other hand, Multan Sultans continue to lead the points table of the Habib Bank Limited (HBL) Pakistan Super League (PSL) season five after the wash-out with a total of 12 points after eight matches. The Sultans have won five matches, lost one while two encounters have been abandoned due to rain.

Quetta Gladiators will now face Karachi Kings in their next and final match of the group stage on March 15, while Multan Sultans will go up against Peshawar Zalmi on March 13. Both matches will take place at the National Stadium in Karachi.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

This is why Hasan ali is not performing well and getting back Injuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*PCB takes special measures to fight coronavirus at National Stadium Karachi*


Ahead of tonight's clash between Karachi Kings and Lahore Qalandars, the National Stadium Karachi's management has taken a series of precautionary measures in light of the coronavirus outbreak.

According to sources, all enclosures have been fumigated, while a medical team was expected to arrive at the venue today to install thermal scanners and sanitiser dispensers.

*Furthermore, the PCB has also issued a list of precautionary measures that stadium-going fans can take.

• Wash your hands with soap / alcoholic sanitisers after coughing or sneezing, before & after eating food and after toilet use

• Use tissue papers / handkerchief while sneezing;

• Properly dispose off used tissue papers / handkerchief etc. in dust bins;

• In case of any symptoms of flu and cough, avoid coming into the stadium;

• Avoid hand shaking and hugging with each other

• Avoid close contact when anyone is experiencing cough and fever

• Avoid touching unnecessarily chairs / railings and steel bars in the stadium

• Avoid spitting, throwing water, food, empty bottles and wrappers in open in the stadium.*

*PSL 2020: PCB takes special measures to fight coronavirus at NSK*


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Go Lahore Go!!!!


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238100886569746434


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Haris Ali2140 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238100886569746434


But Lahore will win today , that too convincingly.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Saloon ko international matches mein catch pakartay hua bimaari parti hai.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Saloon ko international matches mein catch pakartay hua bimaari parti hai.


Haan...aaj hi pakadna hai inko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140




----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Haris Ali2140 said:


> View attachment 613117


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@Sc0lar_Vis@ri Things are looking tough for Lahoris.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @Sc0lar_Vis@ri Things are looking tough for Lahoris.


Things were looking bleak for them at the beginning, but they came back. They have that spirit!! They will come back!!

Karachi is (my personal opinion) an overrated team. Imad Wasim, an overrated player. Chalo, let's see what Karachi does with a sub-par score by the Qalanders


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus fears: PSL matches in Karachi to be played in empty stadium*

March 12, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2174849/1-coronavirus-fears-psl-matches-karachi-played-empty-stadium/





Remaining matches will be held without spectators, says Sindh govt spokesperson. PHOTO: AFP/FILE

KARACHI / ISLAMABAD / LAHORE: As Pakistan confirmed its 21st novel coronavirus case on Thursday, the federal government convened the National Security Committee to review the measures put in place to check the spread of the deadly contagion while the Sindh government said the remaining matches of a popular T20 cricket championship in Karachi will be played without spectators.

While chairing a meeting of PTI’s parliamentary party in Islamabad, Prime Minister Imran Khan said the government was already on alert to deal with possible emergence of the novel coronavirus in Pakistan. He said a meeting of the National Security Committee has been convened to review the situation.

The announcement coincided with a decision of the Sindh government that the remaining matches of Pakistan Super League (PSL) in Karachi will take place without any crowd.

“This decision has been made after consultation with all stakeholders including the Pakistan Cricket Board,” the provincial government spokesperson, Senator Murtaza Wahab, wrote on his verified Twitter handle.

Most of Pakistan’s 21 coronavirus cases have been reported in Sindh. Wahab denied claims the provincial government was hiding information regarding the virus spread. “The Sindh government is not hiding any information about coronavirus or the number of patients in the province,” he added.

All educational institutions in Sindh are shut until March 16. Wahab said that the provincial cabinet would convene at 10pm on Thursday to decide whether to not to extend the closure of educational institutions in the province.

Meanwhile, a spokesperson for Gilgit-Baltistan government confirmed on Thursday that a young man has been tested positive for the coronavirus which has infected nearly 125,000 people in 118 countries in all continents barring Antarctica.

“The 31-year-old man, who hails from Shagar area of G-B, had recently been to Iran,” the spokesperson, Faizullah Firaq, told The Express Tribune. The patient has been shifted to the Isolation ward of the G-B hospital. So far, three coronavirus cases have been diagnosed in the region, but Firaq said G-B is at a greater risk from the virus as compared to other parts of the country.

Over in Punjab, the government declared health emergency in the province. The decision was taken by the provincial cabinet on Thursday after receiving a briefing on the coronavirus from health officials.

The cabinet was informed that as many as 3,964 Zaireen who returned from a pilgrimage in Iran have been screened and kept under observation. A quarantine facility has been established in the southern Punjab district of DG Khan for 800 pilgrims from Iran.

The cabinet was also informed that Chinese citizens in the province are also being screened for the mysterious contagion. A ministerial committee has been assigned to decide further actions.

In Balochistan, which shares a border with Iran – one of the worst hit countries by the coronavirus – Provincial Minister Sardar Yar Mohammad Rind said all schools would remain closed till March 31 as a precautionary measure.

“Action will be taken against schools that do not comply with the decision which has been taken after consultation with the health ministry,” he added. “Matric exams have been postponed. We’re in talks with to shut madrassahs as well. A decision regarding reopening of educational institutions will be taken on March 27.”

A day earlier, WHO Director General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus officially declared the outbreak of the novel coronavirus a global pandemic.

“We are deeply concerned both by the alarming levels of spread and severity and by the alarming levels of inaction. We have therefore made the assessment that COVID-19 can be characterised as a pandemic,” he told a news conference.

Four countries – China, South Korea, Iran and Italy – account for 93% of the nearly 110,000 cases worldwide, Tedros said. “We are encouraged that Italy is taking aggressive measures to contain its epidemic and we hope that those measures prove effective in the coming days,” he added.

What does the pandemic label mean?

“Due to the widespread of COVID-19, the disease caused by the mysterious virus, across the globe, the WHO wants to highlight the importance for countries to strengthen their preparation and response for imminent community spread,” said State Health Minister Dr Zafar Mirza.

This means the world can “still change the course of this pandemic, by detecting, testing, treating, isolating, tracing, and mobilising their people in the response”, he wrote on his official Twitter handle.

“The countries need to scale up their emergency response by communicating with the people about risks and how to protect the public,” he added.

About Pakistan, where 21 cases have officially been confirmed, Dr Mirza said the federal and provincial governments have been working in sync for the past seven weeks to implement the broad cardinals of preparedness and response as the WHO DG has highlighted.

“We will inshAllah continue to work to keep the flag of Pakistan safe from coronavirus,” he added.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Sahi dhooya hay bhai Lahorioon ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sharjeel, Babar power Karachi Kings to 10-wicket victory over Lahore Qalandars*








Karachi Kings’ Babar Azam plays a shot against Peshawar Zalmi during their PSL match at the Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium on Monday. Agence France-Presse



KARACHI: The Karachi Kings thrashed a hapless Lahore Qalandars on Thursday by 10 wickets to win the 26th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020, reported Geo News.

Chasing 151, the Karachi opening pair toyed with the Qalandars bowlers, both scoring half centuries in the successful chase.

Sharjeel scored an impressive 74 runs from 59 balls, smashing five 6s and an equal number of 4s. Babar provide support from the other end, scoring 67 from 45 balls, hitting eight 4s and a six during his innings.

The Kings began their batting after an impressive show put up by its bowlers. Sharjeel and Babar put on a solid partnership to ensure Karachi were in the driving seat of the match.

The Lahore Qalandars have set a 151-run target for their opponents Karachi Kings to pursue in the crucial PSL 2020 match between the two sides at the National Stadium.

Both teams are vying for a spot in the final four and the outcome of the match will improve the victor's odds to cement a place.

The Kings had won the toss and opted to field, sending in the Qalandars to set the match total.

Sohail Akhtar and Fakhar Zaman opened the innings with the former scoring 68 off 49 balls before being dismissed at 14.1 overs off a leg-before-wicket delivery by Arshad Iqbal.

Zaman managed to score 17 off 13 deliveries. He was the first wicket to go at 4.1 overs off Umaid Asif's ball.

Mohammad Hafeez — who was still standing at the end of the innings — was the only other major contributor, adding 35 runs to the total off 22 deliveries.

The remaining three wickets claimed by the Qalandars were those of Chris Lynn, Ben Dunk, and Samit Patel who each added a paltry 5, 9, and 5 runs, respectively, to the scoreboard.

The Kings' Umaid Asif and Arshad Iqbal captured two wickets each while Chris Jordan claimed one.

The squads

Karachi Kings: 

Sharjeel Khan, Babar Azam, AD Hales, Umaid Asif, Iftikhar Ahmed, CAK Walton†, Imad Wasim*, Mohammad Amir, CJ Jordan, Usama Mir, Arshad Iqbal


Lahore Qalandars: 

Fakhar Zaman, Sohail Akhtar*, CA Lynn, BR Dunk†, Mohammad Hafeez, SR Patel, D Wiese, Dilbar Hussain, Shaheen Shah Afridi, Haris Rauf, Faizan Khan


----------



## ghazi52

*PCB cuts short PSL after some foreign players opt to leave Pakistan over coronavirus*
Dawn.com |
March 13, 2020







The board is in touch with all franchises and is currently assessing the situation. — Dawn/File


The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) on Friday decided to cut short the ongoing Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 and hold the final match of the tournament on March 18 instead of March 23.

According to a press release by the cricketing body, the playoff match has been replaced by the semi-finals, which will be held in Lahore's Gaddafi Stadium on March 17; one at 2pm and the second at 7pm. The final will also take place at the Gaddafi Stadium at 7pm on March 18.

The playoff matches scheduled for today, tomorrow and March 15 will be held according to schedule.

A decision on whether to allow spectators in the stadium during the remaining matches will be made after consultation with the Punjab government, the press release said.

The announcement came hours after the board announced that the tournament will continue as planned.

PCB had also said that all players participating in PSL 2020 have been given the option to pull out of the tournament amid growing fears of the coronavirus pandemic.

Earlier in the day, Sindh confirmed its first "secondary contact case", taking Pakistan's coronavirus tally to 21.

“Today, the PCB and the team owners, as part of their duty of care, have decided to give all the players the option to decide if they wish to return home," PCB Chief Executive Wasim Khan was quoted as saying.

According to an official statement by the cricket board, the following players have confirmed they will not take part in any future matches of the tournament.


Alex Hales - Karachi Kings
Rilee Rossouw - Multan Sultans
James Vince - Multan Sultans
Tom Banton - Peshawar Zalmi
Carlos Brathwaite - Peshawar Zalmi
Liam Dawson - Peshawar Zalmi
Lewis Gregory - Peshawar Zalmi
Liam Livingstone - Peshawar Zalmi
Jason Roy - Quetta Gladiators
Tymal Mills - Quetta Gladiators
Peshawar Zalmi coach James Foster is also going back home. However, none of the players from Lahore Qalanders or Islamabad United have said they are withdrawing from the league.

“This remains an evolving and unprecedented situation with a number of moving parts that require constant and regular monitoring. Ensuring that the players feel comfortable remains paramount to the PCB," Khan said.

"As of now, it is important to emphasise and clarify that the main concern of many of the 10 players and a coach, who have chosen to return home, revolves around avoiding a potential situation where they might become stranded either due to flight cancellations or border closures in their own countries."

He added that the PCB will facilitate their safe return and will ensure the same for all of the players and support staff personnel who decide to withdraw from the league.

"We will continue to assess and review the situation and will not hesitate to make what we believe are the right decisions for everyone involved," he said.

Yesterday, Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah had announced that all PSL matches at Karachi's National Stadium would be played without spectators.

“A high risk is involved in allowing spectators to gather in the stadium to witness the matches and we can’t put everyone at risk, therefore matches will be held without spectators,” he had said.

The PCB has endorsed the Sindh government's decision and the board's chief executive had also said that they were in consultation with the Punjab government over holding the remaining matches without spectators.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings vs Islamabad United,*






Karachi Kings against Multan Sultans in the 28th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 at National Stadium, Karachi, on Saturday March 14, 2020.

Karachi Kings won the toss and they will field

*SCORECARD*

Islamabad United 136/6 (20.0 OVERS)

Karachi Kings 137/6 (19.2 OVERS)



*Karachi Kings won by 4 wkts*

*......................*


*Peshawar Zalmi vs Multan Sultans*







Peshawar Zalmi against Multan Sultans in the 27th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 at National Stadium, Karachi, on Friday March 13, 2020.



Peshwar Zalmi won the toss and bowl first. 

*SCORECARD*

Multan Sultans 154/6 (20.0 OVERS)

Peshawar Zalmi 151/7 (20.0 OVERS)



*Multan Sultans won by 3 runs*


----------



## ghazi52

*Chris Lynn's undefeated 113-run knock against Sultans propel Qalandars into PSL semis*

*1st Semi Final:*

Multan Sultans Vs Peshawar Zalmi

2nd Semi Final:

Karachi Kings Vs Lahore Qalandars

*Both SF's will be played on Tuesday, 17th March, 2020 in Lahore.*


*Final to be played on 18th March, 2020 in Lahore.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators vs Karachi Kings, Live Score, Match 30*








Quetta Gladiators vs Karachi Kings, Live Score, Match 30

Quetta Gladiators are playing against Karachi Kings in the 30th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 at National Stadium, Karachi, on Sunday March 15, 2020.

Live score of the match appears below:

Karachi Kings have won the toss and have opted to bat


*SCORECARD*

Karachi Kings 150/5 (20.0 OVERS)

Quetta Gladiators 1 /1 (1.0 OVERS)


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators vs Karachi Kings, Live Score, Match 30*






Quetta Gladiators vs Karachi Kings, Live Score, Match 30
Quetta Gladiators against Karachi Kings in the 30th match of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 at National Stadium, Karachi, on Sunday March 15, 2020.

Karachi Kings have won the toss and have opted to bat


*SCORECARD*

Karachi Kings 150/5 (20.0 OVERS)

Quetta Gladiators 154/5 (16.2 OVERS)



Quetta Gladiators won by 5 wkts


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This season of PSL was robbed of it's glory due to virus unfortunately 
but the crowd was fantastic at start of event

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

So dramatically sad to see Quetta Gladiators, last champions and Islamabad United 2 times champions out of the PSL tournament, really unfortunate to see both team failed to qualify for Top 4 positions in Semi-Finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It took till the final group match to decide the semifinal lineup, and it's a historic one. Defending champions Quetta & two time winners Islamabad are out, while Multan and Lahore make the knockouts for the first time in HBL PSL history.


......................

The PSL, which is the only major cricket tournament still on despite the global spread of COVID-19 (novel coronavirus), has really thrown up a few surprises.

Multan Sultans have been the dominant team finishing on top at the end of the league stage. But two-time champions Islamabad United and defending champions Quetta Gladiators failed to even reach the knockout phase. Meanwhile, Lahore Qalandars made the playoffs for the first time in PSL history. This has been a closely contested league with the finalists decided only in the last match of the group phase.

There have also been some very good individual performances that have carried teams through to the knockouts. Shadab Khan, for exmaple, has been stellar with both bat and ball and some of the Pakistani pace bowlers have done exceedingly well in tough conditions.

At the end of the league stage Shadab pipped Shaheen Afridi as the most valuable player in the competition.


----------



## ghazi52

................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

ghazi52 said:


>


I did not look at the scorecard but at the crowd.

Too bad, you should have canceled or postponed the PSL this year.

Something massive coming towards your nation, brace yourself. Stay safe guys, this is time to see beyond enmity.



ghazi52 said:


> 9,117
> 6:49 PM - Mar 10, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 740 people are talking about this


So much crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

ThinkLogically said:


> I did not look at the scorecard but at the crowd.
> 
> Too bad, you should have canceled or postponed the PSL this year.
> 
> Something massive coming towards your nation, brace yourself. Stay safe guys, this is time to see beyond enmity.
> 
> 
> So much crowd


With IPL coming soon, I am assuming cancellation is on the agenda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Canuck786 said:


> With IPL coming soon, I am assuming cancellation is on the agenda?


It has already been postponed.
https://www.indiatoday.in/sports/st...onavirus-impact-on-cricket-1655346-2020-03-14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Another promise delivered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL postponed after foreign player shows symptoms of coronavirus*
Dawn.com
March 17, 2020







Pakistan Cricket Board Chief Executive Officer Waseem Khan addresses the media on Tuesday. — DawnNewsTV

Pakistan Cricket Board Chief Executive Officer Wasim Khan on Tuesday said that the Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 has been postponed indefinitely after a foreign player who had left last week displayed symptoms of the coronavirus.

He made these remarks at a press conference with other PCB officials in Lahore.

At least 14 foreign players had decided to return to their own countries after the PCB last week gave them the option to leave amid coronavirus fears.

Adding that the player's name would not be revealed to maintain privacy, Khan said that players from all the teams, the broadcasters and everyone else associated with the tournament would be tested for the virus.

Responding to a question he said that the Karachi Kings team had reservations about playing in the tournament and the decision was then made after consulting all the franchises.

The PCB chief added that the semi-final and final matches would be rescheduled before the next season of the PSL.

"We have been following the government's advice [in the matter]. First, we took the decision to play matches in empty stadiums, then we gave players the option to leave, then we reduced the number of matches, we took 2-3 measures [...] but after this suspected case, we made this decsion."

Responding to a question about future cricket plans, Khan said that "nobody is playing cricket internationally [...] it is a pandemic situation. Safety comes first, cricket comes second."

A statement from the PCB said that the cricketing body would use its "reach and influence to play its part in all government’s drives and initiatives to create awareness and deal with this pandemic".


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2020: PCB says all 128 coronavirus test results negative*








The Pakistan Cricket Board on Thursday confirmed that the 128 COVID-19 tests conducted on players who took part in PSL 2020 after a foreign player showed symptoms had all returned as negative.

The board had conducted tests on the players, support staff, match officials, broadcasters and team owners on Tuesday, March 17 as part of the PCB’s duty of care following a suspected COVID-19 case.

According to the board, the Multan Sultans underwent 17 COVID-19 tests on Monday, March 16, which were also negative.

“It was critical for the integrity and credibility of the HBL Pakistan Super League and the Pakistan Cricket Board that all players, support personnel, broadcasters and match officials, those who had decided to stay back till the end of the tournament, tested negative for COVID-19,” PCB Chief Executive Wasim Khan said.

“In this background, the PCB is pleased with the outcome of the results and happy that all these players and officials have rejoined their families without any health and safety doubts or concerns,” Khan said.

He added the board would continue to put in place precautionary measures to better safeguard the health of its employees.

“I urge cricket fans and followers to exercise absolute caution and value their as well as others’ wellbeing,” Khan said. “The PCB prays normalcy returns quickly to our society so that playing fields can once again witness resumption of healthy activities.”

All 25 remaining foreign players, support staff and match officials have already departed for their respective destinations.




/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Level of cricket in PSL and IPL is quite similar, Livingstone says*

APRIL 18, 2020

The level of cricket in Pakistan Super League (PSL) and IPL is quite similar., English batsman Liam Livingstone has said.








The Livingstone while talking to a podcast said that the passion among fans in both the countries set them apart from other cricketing leagues.

Livingstone has been part of the PSL since the fourth edition of Pakistan’s T20 league, making debut with Karachi Kings while represented Peshawar Zalmi in the recent PSL 2020, whereas in the IPL, he played for the Rajasthan Royals in the last edition of the world’s premier league.


The Perth Scorchers batsman who played 4 games for the RR in the IPL 2019, further went on to claim that the standard of cricket in the PSL was “very similar to the IPL”.

The right-hander further added, “It was great to play in places that hadn’t seen live cricket for a while, such as Multan, where the atmosphere was unbelievable. I think the stadium holds around 30,000 but I’m adamant there were about 50,000 there. They cheer for anything and don’t support any particular team.”


Noteworthy, Livingstone was released by the RR before the IPL 2020 auctions last year, and then he opted out of the auctions pool to focus on the country cricket for Lancashire.

The 13th edition of IPL 2020 has been suspended indefinitely due to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic, which also forced the PSL 5 to be canceled at the final leg of the tournament.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Why Gideon wearing a PSL shirt on Australian TV this morning!!*


----------



## Mustafa ur Rehman

ghazi52 said:


> *PSL next editions will be all Pakistan events, says PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: Chairman Pakistan Cricket Board Ehsan Mani said on Thursday that the matter to make Pakistan Super League (PSL) a separate entity on the pattern of successful and modern leagues of the world is under consideration.
> 
> "We want that the PSL should work as an independent body under the control of the PCB and it should work on modern processional lines to make it a successful venture the way other leagues in the world are functioning independently," Mani told the media here at Gaddafi Stadium.
> 
> Ehsan Mani said the prime objective to make the PSL an independent organisation is to make sure that decisions are being taken timely on professional lines and to make the league a profit earning venture besides making it a quality event, being participated by the world best players.
> 
> He said the next editions of the PSL would be all-Pakistan events with matches being played at different centres of the country with full house of audience watching the players in action.
> 
> The PCB chief made it clear that no franchiser has violated its contract of the PSL with the PCB and a wrong impression had been created in a section of the press in this regard.
> 
> "All the franchisers of the PSL have agreed to have all the matches at home and foreign players also have the keenness to play in Pakistan and their participation will add colour and festivity to the event," he said.
> 
> Ehsan Mani said Karachi's national stadium has been upgraded and renovated at a cost of Rs 2 billion while Rs 200 to 300 million and Rs 200 million are being spent on Rawalpindi and Multan stadiums to make them ready for staging the PSL matches.
> 
> "Lahore Gaddafi Stadium is ever ready for the PSL matches as it staged its final and semi-finals in the previous editions of the PSL," he said.
> 
> "By having matches of the PSL at home, we will be seeing the franchisers of the teams reaping the benefits by earning revenue which they could not due to matches at the UAE," said the PCB chairman.



By when should we expect an update on the semifinals and final of PSL 2020?


----------



## ClickEZZ

i wonder when PSL will be continued...


----------



## ghazi52

ClickEZZ said:


> i wonder when PSL will be continued...




*PCB announces schedule of remaining HBL PSL 2020 matches*

The four matches will be held in Lahore on 14, 15 and 17 November

*Pakistan Cricket Board in Lahore*
02 September, 2020





Photo Courtesy: PSL
Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) today announced the schedule of the remaining four HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2020 matches, which were postponed on March 17 due to Covid-19 pandemic.
The four matches will be held in Lahore on November 14, 15 and 17 with only the Qualifier and Eliminator 1 to be a double-header. Eliminator 2 will be played on the following day, while the event will conclude on Tuesday, 17 November.
The dates have been finalised following consultations and discussions with the four playing sides – Multan Sultans, Karachi Kings, Lahore Qalandars and Peshawar Zalmi – while start times will be confirmed closer to the event.
*ALSO READ: Twitter reacts after Sarfaraz Ahmed’s cryptic tweet*
The final four matches of the event will be played under Covid-19 protocols, including bio-secure bubble for the players, match officials and event-related staff. The matches are currently planned to be held behind closed doors, though the situation will be closely monitored and will be reviewed in October.
PCB Chief Executive Wasim Khan: “This announcement puts speculations to bed and provides absolute clarity and ample time for teams to plan and prepare for these crunch matches.
“It was important at this stage to state our intent and lock these dates in the diary in the best interest of the teams and the tournament.
“The PCB was always keen and committed to hosting the remaining four matches as it believed an event of the magnitude of the HBL Pakistan Super League deserved a winner. We saw the excitement and buzz in the lead up to the competition earlier this year and look forward to promotional activations that will engage the fans once again.
“The hosting of the remaining four HBL Pakistan Super League 2020 matches also endorses Pakistan's resilience in overcoming difficulties and challenges no matter what the nature. PCB is planning to hold its 2020-21 domestic season, which will include a number of age-group, men and women competitions, as well as home international series against Zimbabwe and South Africa.
“All domestic 2020-21 season matches will prove to be catalyst for the successful planning and delivery of the HBL Pakistan Super League 2021, which will be held in February/March next year.
“We look forward to once again bringing joy to the nation.”
From the four sides to feature in the remaining HBL PSL 2020 matches, only Peshawar Zalmi is a former winner, lifting the trophy in Lahore in 2017, which not only makes these four matches more exciting but also fills the fans with anticipation.
HBL PSL 2020, the biggest cricket spectacle in Pakistan since the 2008 Asia Cup, carries a total prize money of US$1million, including a winner's award of U$500K along with a glittering and brand new trophy, and a cheque of US$200K for the runner-up.
*Fixtures:*
Saturday, Nov 14 – Qualifier (Multan Sultans v Karachi Kings), Gaddafi Stadium; Eliminator 1 (Lahore Qalandars v Peshawar Zalmi); Gaddafi Stadium
Sunday, Nov 15 – Eliminator 2 ((loser Qualifier v winner Eliminator 1); Gaddafi Stadium
Tuesday, Nov 17 – Final; Gaddafi Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

